# [Sujet unique] Les batteries des Portables PowerPC



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

Voici la suite de ce sujet.
Les MacBook et MacBook Pro utilisant un nouveau type de batterie, par rapport aux machines 
PowerPC, deux nouveaux sujets sont cr&#233;&#233;s.

N'oubliez pas le sujet encyclop&#233;die qui est d&#233;j&#224; plein d'info


----------



## chrisvero (17 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis ce matin je galère pour avoir des réponses 
lorsque j'ai débranché le chargeur de mon ibook G4 il s'est éteint , je n'arrive pas à le rallumé à un moment donné il y a eu une croix sur l'icone de la batterie qui a disparue lorsque je l'ai rebranché et m'a mis l'horloge à pas d'heure et la date vers 1970
Autrement dit mon mac ne fonctionne que sur le secteur et il est chaud  je n'entend pas le "ventilateur" tourner??!!!

J'espère avoir été assez claire  

mon ibook a 2ans et demi...


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2006)

Souvent la perte de la date est liée au fait que la pile est usée.

A confirmer.
A démentir par Macinside


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2006)

il y a pas de pile dans un iBook, vu le probl&#232;me je pense que tu va devoir changer ta batterie


----------



## chrisvero (19 Juillet 2006)

j'ai découvert que la batterie que j'avais sur mon ibook faisait partie des mauvaises séries donc pas de soucis j'ai trouvé tout ce qu'il fallait sur le forum pour l'échange.
Mais j'ais un autre problème , qui je ne sais pas si il va de pair avec. C'est à dire que lorsque je débranche le secteur forcement tout s'éteint mais je dois jéactualiser la date à chaque fois et je dois aussi me reconnecter à mon réseau airport.
Donc si cela estg lié je n'aurais qu'à attendre l'échange de batterie mais franchement je trouve ça un peu archaïque de devoir tout remettre à chaque fois même lorsque je ferme le cadenas, je le retrouve ouvert


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2006)

Appelle Apple 

Il est bon pour le SAV


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2006)

chrisvero a dit:
			
		

> j'ai d&#233;couvert que la batterie que j'avais sur mon ibook faisait partie des mauvaises s&#233;ries donc pas de soucis j'ai trouv&#233; tout ce qu'il fallait sur le forum pour l'&#233;change.
> Mais j'ais un autre probl&#232;me , qui je ne sais pas si il va de pair avec. C'est &#224; dire que lorsque je d&#233;branche le secteur forcement tout s'&#233;teint mais je dois j&#233;actualiser la date &#224; chaque fois et je dois aussi me reconnecter &#224; mon r&#233;seau airport.
> Donc si cela estg li&#233; je n'aurais qu'&#224; attendre l'&#233;change de batterie mais franchement je trouve &#231;a un peu archa&#239;que de devoir tout remettre &#224; chaque fois m&#234;me lorsque je ferme le cadenas, je le retrouve ouvert




1) demande d&#233;j&#224; le changement de ta batterie dans le programme d'Apple (demande a faire exclusivement via internet)
2) la perte de certain r&#233;glage est normal sur l'ibook quand on retire la batterie et vu ton probl&#232;me ta batterie est s&#251;rement en fin de vie donc retour au point 1 pour le changement de  la batterie 



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Appelle Apple
> 
> Il est bon pour le SAV



non il ne change que la batterie


----------



## Salakis (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis 6 mois la capacit&#233; de ma batterie diminue si bien que je tiens 10 min aujourd'hui avec mon PowerBook G4 1,5 GHz achet&#233; en mars 2005. 

Sans branchement sur le secteur, il se coupe sans avertissement ni mise en veille. Au red&#233;marrage, l'heure est &#224; 00h00 et la date en 1970.

CoconutBattery me donne les donn&#233;es suivantes. Elles n'&#233;voluent plus depuis pas mal de temps

Charge actuelle : 690 mAh
Charge maximum : 3012 mAh

Capacit&#233; actuelle : 3012 mAh
Capacit&#233; originelle : 4400 mAh


Faut-il que je change la batterie?

D'avance merci


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

oui tu dois changer te batterie


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

J'ai deux powerBook G3 "PDQ" (WallStreet rev 2 de 11/98). L'un d'eux disposait d'une batterie "adaptable" qui s'est rapidement retrouvée hors d'usage (non reconnue par les Mac malgré moult réinitialisations de la PMU et de la batterie (Battery reset 2.0 sous OS 9)).

Hier soir, je récupère un vieux WallStreet (première génération, celui là) sans batterie. Ayant toujours cette batterie HS sur mon bureau, je l'y branche, histoire de boucher le trou, et je démarre le bouzin pour voir s'il fonctionne. Et là, surprise, sitôt le démarrage terminé, il me met dans la barre de menu l'icône "batterie en charge". Comme ça me l'avait une fois sur mon "266", je me dis "ça va durer une ou deux minutes, et il va me remettre l'icône "pas de batterie"" ... Ben nan, il me l'a chargée complètement, et après l'avoir remise sur mon "266" sous OS X, XBattery m'annonce une batterie de 5400 mA/h en pleine forme (pour info, la batterie d'origine doit faire dans les 3600 mA/h, la mienne est tombée à 3390 mA/H). Plus de 6 heures d'autonomie avec les deux batteries.

Comme quoi, avant de jeter une batterie HS ... 

Si quelqu'un a une explication technique qui tiens la route, je suis preneur !


----------



## manustyle (24 Juillet 2006)

Hello,

la batterie de mon alubook 15" commence a se vider rapidement, 1H maxi.

Vous conseillez d'acheter la même que d'origine sur l'apple store, ou y-a-t-il d'autres batterie tierce qui fonctionne plus longtemps ?

J'avais vu celle-la sur macway :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_251&products_id=5418


merci


----------



## saturnin (2 Août 2006)

A peu près la même question que celle du dessus mais pour un ibook G4, ça vous inspire quoi cette batterie?
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_248&products_id=5645

Quelqu'un aurait déjà essayé ces batteries truepower?


----------



## angstrom (13 Août 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai chargé la premiere fois par le biais de mise a jour APPLE la mise a jour 1.1 de la batterie, apres l'avoir lancé, le logiciel m'indiquait qu'aucune mise a jour n'etait nescessaire sur mon PB 1,67 de Fev 2005.
Malheureusement , ayant oublié ce fait, en naviguant sur le site d'apple, je vois cette maj et la reprend directement sur le site, la, le logiciel n'a fait aucune difficultée, et la maj s'est effectuée. Alors qu'en fait elle n'est destinée, d'apres Apple, qu'aux batteries posterieures a la date de fabrication de la mienne. D'ou ma question, comment revenir en arriere ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2006)

Bah, &#224; mon avis, si tu n'as eu aucun message t'indiquant que ta batterie ne pouvait &#234;tre mise &#224; jour, &#231;a ne devrait pas poser de probl&#232;me.

Et pour revenir en arri&#232;re, je ne vois pas vraiment, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'une telle mise &#224; jour agit sur le logiciel interne de la batterie.


----------



## angstrom (13 Août 2006)

désolé d'insister, mais d'aprés apple, seules les batteries d'apres septembre 2005 (je crois... )sont concernées par cette maj. (la mienne est anterieure à cette date)
Si je pose cette question de retour à une maj précédente, c'est bien parce que la mienne depuis, monte à 100% puis retombe 94% en quatre jours, et se stabilise a partir de là. Je dis bien depuis, car je suivais ma consomation avec coconuts et ministat. Avant, elle grimpait a 100% puis redescendait doucement vers 98 avant de se recharger.


----------



## CédricM (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour

j'envisage d'emporter mon ibook 12 sur mon lieu de travail. Je voudrais donc le brancher tout le temps sur secteur, mais est ce que ce n'est pas nocif pour la batterie ? Je dis ça parce que j'ai fait ça avec un PC portable (je sais c'est un PC mais bon ...) et après un an la batterie s'est mise à couler et à été foutue.

Quelqu'un a un avis ou une expérience dans ce domaine ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

CédricM a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'envisage d'emporter mon ibook 12 sur mon lieu de travail. Je voudrais donc le brancher tout le temps sur secteur, mais est ce que ce n'est pas nocif pour la batterie ? Je dis ça parce que j'ai fait ça avec un PC portable (je sais c'est un PC mais bon ...) et après un an la batterie s'est mise à couler et à été foutue.
> 
> Quelqu'un a un avis ou une expérience dans ce domaine ?



Je n'ai pas d'expérience dans ce domaine, mais j'ai toujours entendu que c'était plutôt déconseillé de brancher en permanence un portable sur le secteur (pas prévu pour ça en plus, à l'origine).

Sans aller jusqu'à ce que ta batterie coule, sa durée de vie en sera fortement réduite.


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2006)

sisi on peu relisez les sujets sur les batteries


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sisi on peu relisez les sujets sur les batteries



Oui, on peut, &#231;a c'est s&#251;r... 


On peut faire beaucoup de choses...  Comme br&#251;ler un feu rouge. Apr&#232;s...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on peut, ça c'est sûr...
> 
> 
> On peut faire beaucoup de choses...  Comme brûler un feu rouge. Après...



Non, mon bon Webo, Mackie voulait dire que contrairement aux portables PC, les PowerBook et autres MacBook (Pros ou non) disposaient d'une PMU (non, pas pour le tiercé, une Power Managment Unit) qui stoppe automatiquement la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle atteint 100%, et remet une charge d'entretien lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 95 ou 96%. Cette PMU dialogue en permanence avec les circuits électroniques présents dans la batterie pour savoir exactement où elle en est (ces mêmes circuits qui gèrent les petites diodes d'état sur la batterie, et qui manquent cruellement aux portables PC).

Donc, en résumé : il est plutôt déconseillé de brancher en permanence un portable sur le secteur (pas prévu pour ça en plus, à l'origine), sauf si ... C'est un Mac, qui lui est bien prévu pour ça à l'origine.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2006)

Et aucun portable PC ne gère cela?... 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en résumé : il est plutôt déconseillé de brancher en permanence un portable sur le secteur (pas prévu pour ça en plus, à l'origine), sauf si ... C'est un Mac, qui lui est bien prévu pour ça à l'origine.



Ouais assez moyen comme réponse. En gros tu reprends mes propos; en concluant par un aveugle _de toute façon le Mac c'est mieux et pi c'est tout_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et aucun portable PC ne gère cela?...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais assez moyen comme réponse. En gros tu reprends mes propos; en concluant par un aveugle _de toute façon le Mac c'est mieux et pi c'est tout_.



Si tu t'en tiens à ces deux lignes oui, mais si tu lis dans le détail les quatre ou cinq qui les précèdent, tu aura des arguments.

Pour les portables PC, quelques modèles récents de marque le font, mais pas des modèles qu'on pourrait qualifier de "grand public" (mon PowerBook de 98 en était déjà équipé, d'où ma réflexion). 

On les reconnait au fait qu'ils peuvent fonctionner sur secteur alors que la batterie n'est pas en place.


----------



## morgand (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour

Premièrement, veuillez m'excuser si je poste dans la mauvaise catégorie, je ne suis pas un expert!

Voilà mon problème : depuis qq temps mon Ibook, lorsque je l'utilise sur batterie, n'affiche plus l'avertissement de niveau de charge quand la batterie est presque vide. Il se coupe donc inopinément sans préavis dès que la batterie est vide!! je perds donc les données que je suis en train de traîter, ce qui est bien emmerdant.

J'ai reformater mon DD, réinstaller OSX 10.3 et ensuite 10.4, rien n'y fait. le problème persiste.
j'ai fait qq recherches sur google et je suis tombé la dessus : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-fr#faq6 sur le site d'apple. Encore une fois, nada!

Enfin, j'ai fini par appeler la Fnac chez qui j'avais pris une extension de garantie (eh oui! j'ai voulu faire qq economies  ), le techinicien m'a proposé de faire ce que je venais de faire et m'ont dit que ca provenait surement de la batterie! La batterie est encore à 50% de ses capacités et vue le prix d'une nouvelle batterie, j'aimerais être sur de la panne avant de la changer.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me confirmer la chose ou me donner quelques nouvelles pistes?


Par avance merci.
morgan


----------



## morgand (22 Août 2006)

personne ne peux me répondre?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

commence toujours par vérifier l'état de ta batterie avec ceci

quel âge à ton book ? 

as tu essayé un autre chargeur ? 

à +


----------



## morgand (22 Août 2006)

bonjour et merci pour la r&#233;ponse 
j'avais utilis&#233; Coconut qui m'avait indiqu&#233; une capacit&#233; actuelle de 46% de la batterie (2056/4400mAh), 449 chargements et l'age de mon mac 19 mois (ibook G4 1,33). J'ai essay&#233; avec le chargeur/alimentation de ma copine) mais aucune diff&#233;rence....
j'ai pas mal cherch&#233; sur les forums et sur le net des infos sur ce probl&#232;mes mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;!
&#224; bient&#244;t
morgan


----------



## Arlequin (22 Août 2006)

morgand a dit:
			
		

> bonjour et merci pour la r&#233;ponse
> j'avais utilis&#233; Coconut qui m'avait indiqu&#233; une capacit&#233; actuelle de 46% de la batterie (2056/4400mAh), 449 chargements et l'age de mon mac 19 mois (ibook G4 1,33). J'ai essay&#233; avec le chargeur/alimentation de ma copine) mais aucune diff&#233;rence....
> j'ai pas mal cherch&#233; sur les forums et sur le net des infos sur ce probl&#232;mes mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;!
> &#224; bient&#244;t
> morgan


 
c'est un peu jeune pour une batterie HS, de plus 46% c'est pas g&#233;nial g&#233;nial &#231;a ! 

tu peux toujours essayer de faire un reset de la PMU (ce qui g&#232;re l'alimentation de ton book) mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r que cela aide......

Donc, &#224; priori, batterie HS......

courage tu n'es pas le seul....


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Est ce que cela ne serait pas un probl&#232;me au niveau de la carte m&#232;re ?
Je veux dire que lorsque la batterie arrive &#224; un pourcentage minimum d'alerte (10% je crois) il doit y avoir un controleur sur la carte m&#232;re qui envoie un message &#224; l'OS, non ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que cela ne serait pas un problème au niveau de la carte mère ?
> Je veux dire que lorsque la batterie arrive à un pourcentage minimum d'alerte (10% je crois) il doit y avoir un controleur sur la carte mère qui envoie un message à l'OS, non ?


 
ola, lui fait pas peur tout de suite à notre petit nouveau   :rateau: 

commençons par vérifier ce que j'ai écrit plus haut non ? 

en ce qui concerne le contrôleur, je pense que tu parles de la PMU (Power Managment Unit).... donc un reset peut apporter une amélioration......


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Ben oui c'est &#231;a la PMU me souvenait plus du nom, merci


----------



## manustyle (31 Août 2006)

Hello, j'ai la batterie de mon Alubook 15" (1,25ghz) qui ne tient plus beaucoup, pas assez du moins.

Quel est le meilleur choix de batterie, en commander la m&#234;me chez Apple ou une chez un revendeur comme Macway par exemple.

Ce dernier en vend une a 99&#8364; (moins cher que l'apple), et 1 a 149&#8364; (plus cher donc) mais ils parlent de 16% de dur&#233;e en plus.

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_251&products_id=5400
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_39_251&products_id=5418

Comment je dois &#233;galement commander 1 barette m&#233;moire chez Macway, j'aimerais des conseils sur les batteries.

Merci.


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2006)

C&#233 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'envisage d'emporter mon ibook 12 sur mon lieu de travail. Je voudrais donc le brancher tout le temps sur secteur, mais est ce que ce n'est pas nocif pour la batterie ? Je dis &#231;a parce que j'ai fait &#231;a avec un PC portable (je sais c'est un PC mais bon ...) et apr&#232;s un an la batterie s'est mise &#224; couler et &#224; &#233;t&#233; foutue.
> 
> Quelqu'un a un avis ou une exp&#233;rience dans ce domaine ?


Avec un ibook G3 de presque 4 ans, toute la journ&#233;e sur secteur, en veille sur la batterie la nuit quand j'y pense, je peux toujours regarder un dvd sans mettre sous secteur.  Apr&#232;s pour &#233;valuer l'autonomie, il faut aussi savoir de quoi on parle et quelle est l'activit&#233; de l'ordi  pour une autonomie donn&#233;e. 
Je fais de temps en temps un cycle complet de d&#233;charge / charge quand m&#234;me.

_Edit : je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger coconutbattery : 89 % de capacit&#233; encore ! _

Par contre depuis quelques temps, plus de messages de batterie faible et il se met en veille vers 20 30 % de batterie sans pr&#233;venir.... apr&#232;s une remise sur secteur et une sortie de veille, il indique bien 0% de charge. Je viens de r&#233;initialiser la PMU, j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a suffira &#224; tout remettre &#224; z&#233;ro


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2006)

Lumai, tu as de la chance !

Mon ibook G4 de mars 2004, n'a plus que 28% d'autonomie d'apr&#232;s Coconut, en fait il ne tient plus que 30 minutes pour surfer ou faire des choses pas tr&#232;s lourdes


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Reçu il y a peu ... 



> Apple a découvert que certaines batteries rechargeables lithium-ion contenant des cellules fabriquées par Sony Corporation of Japan présentaient un risque de surchauffe, nuisible à la sécurité des utilisateurs. Les batteries concernées ont été vendues dans le monde entier, fournies avec des systèmes ou vendues séparément, entre octobre 2003 et août 2006 inclus pour les ordinateurs suivants : iBook G4 12 pouces, PowerBook G4 12 pouces et PowerBook G4 15 pouces.
> 
> Apple a mis en place un programme international d'échange visant à fournir gratuitement une batterie de rechange à tous les clients éligibles. Ce programme est mené en collaboration avec la commission américaine de sécurité des produits de grande consommation (CPSC, Consumer Product Safety Commission) ainsi qu'avec d'autres organismes de sécurité internationaux.
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

voyons la mouette


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons la mouette



Ok bon ...:rose: 

La news c'est que j'ai enfin reçu un mail de Apple :rateau: :rateau: 

Toutes mes excuses ..vais me punir en buvant une bière chaude


----------



## MamaCass (1 Septembre 2006)

Merci La mouette,

Mon ibook G4 est un 14 pouces malheureusement (pour la batterie)


----------



## fangio (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

depuis quelque temps, à chaque fois que j'allume mon powerbook G4, j'ai un message qui m'indique que je dois mettre à jour ma batterie. Le problème s'est que lorsque je lance une détection des mises à jour pour la batterie un message m'indique qu'aucune mise à jour n'est dispo et que par conséquent tout est à jour.

Que dois-je faire????
Dois je m'inquiété???


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

qu'as tu comme machine ? 

cette batterie ne ferait elle pas partie d'un lot défectueux, reconnu par apple, et nécessitant son remplacement ? 


vérifie ici


----------



## fangio (21 Septembre 2006)

je regarde, merci pour le tuyau!!!! 
je te tiens au courant si jamais c'est bon.


----------



## fangio (23 Septembre 2006)

je vérifié les numéro de série, mais ma batterie ne fait pas parti du lot défectueux.


----------



## super-paul0 (27 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors moi j'en suis à ma première batterie en 6 mois 

Mon mac est un powerbook G4 15' acheté en janvier.
La batterie livrée ne fonctionnant pas, j'ai eu droit à une batterie de rechange.

Et puis il y a eu le recall... et coup de chance ma batterie qui n'était plus qu'à 80% faisait partie du lot.
J'ai donc reçu une nouvelle batterie 

Mais après un cycle de décharge / recharge elle n'est plus qu'à 98 %  J'y comprends plus rien : une batterie qui perd 2% en une recharge c'est normal 

Bon de toute façon je garde les deux puisque apple ne m'a pas donné d'étiquette retour. résultat, quand j'appelle ups ils veulent me faire payer les frais de retour et quand j'appelle apple ils me donnent .... le numéro de téléphone d'UPS 

Apple est faché avec les batteries ou quoi :love:


----------



## lumai (28 Septembre 2006)

Tu as regard&#233; dans la pochette plastique qui contient a fiche avec ton adresse ?
Je l'ai cherch&#233;e dans le colis moi aussi l'&#233;tiquette retour, mais elle &#233;tait dans la pochette plastique


----------



## super-paul0 (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
Je n'ai aucune pochette plastique 

Ni apple ni ups ne savent me renseigner.

Je vais attendre. On verra bien


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Septembre 2006)

bon j'y comprends plus rien. au bout de 3 décharges / recharges ma batterie toute neuve obtenue par échange n'a plus que 97% de sa capacité. A 1% de perte à chaque décharge / recharge ça va pas durer longtemps


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Septembre 2006)

aaaarggggg ça s'aggrave, plus que 96% après recharge, je sens que je vais être bon pour ma 4e batterie en moins d'un an


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

Dis donc, une question b&#234;te comme &#231;a, tu l'as calibr&#233;e, ta batterie, &#224; la mise en service ?


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Septembre 2006)

oui je l'ai chargée à 100% puis déchargée complètement, puis rechargée..enfin j'ai suivi les instructions du manuel powerbook..


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Septembre 2006)

le feuilleton continue.. après une décharge jusqu'à 90% et une recharge je suis repassé à 99% 
C'est bien fiable coconut battery


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2006)

Comme tous les logiciels de ce type, il se contente de rapporter les infos fournies par le Mac lui m&#234;me, ils ne calculent rien eux m&#234;me.


----------



## denousse (2 Octobre 2006)

salut bon ben moi je viens de recevoir ma batterie....et ça fait quoi si on retourne pas l'ancienne??


----------



## bandit (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

mon iBook a fait partie de cette série de portables pour qui un changement de batterie s'imposait. Tout s'est fait rapidement et correctement. Mais j'observe avec étonnement cette nouvelle batterie qui fait des choses bizarres. Dès qu'elle est chargée, elle affiche une durée de 3H 15 en moyenne. Or, la vieille affichait toujours 4H au moins. Ensuite, elle est capable d'afficher 3H 45, 3H 30, 3H, et 3H 08, tout ça dans l'espace de quelques secondes. Qu'en pensez-vous? Faut-il que je contacte à nouveau Apple pour changer cette deuxième batterie? Est-ce normal qu'elle fasse ça toute neuve? J'ai fait un calibrage comme conseillé.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## angstrom (2 Octobre 2006)

denousse a dit:


> salut bon ben moi je viens de recevoir ma batterie....et ça fait quoi si on retourne pas l'ancienne??



ben c'est tres simple ..... 

apple va te facturer la nouvelle

c'est un e c h a n g e


----------



## intra (4 Octobre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> le feuilleton continue.. après une décharge jusqu'à 90% et une recharge je suis repassé à 99%
> C'est bien fiable coconut battery



Salut, 

j'ai eu le meme probleme et la je vien de penser que il fallait faire l'upate du firmware de la batterie. Je viens de le faire et j'ai gangné 100 mA.  La je suis en train de recalibrer la batterie on verra bien.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors, j'ai reçu ma nouvelle batterie par UPS. 

Alors qu'est-ce que je dois faire? la charger à 100%? ou la laisser se vider une première fois?


----------



## intra (5 Octobre 2006)

Alors les gars jetez un coup d'oeil a ca. 
Voir la pièce jointe 12134

Un truc de malade. Ma nouvelle batterie fait ce qu'elle veut. Je recapitule ce qu'il se passe.

J'ai chang&#233; de batterie suite au rappelle de Apple (la valeure plus basse correspond a mon ancienne batterie).

J'ai calibr&#233; la nouvelle batterie une premiere fois (charg&#233;e au max et apres vid&#233;e).
Elle perdait de la charge avec du tps. 
Je me suis rappel&#233; que je devais faire l'update du firmware du processeur de la batterie
J'ai suivi a la lettre la procedure et j'ai recalibr&#233;e la batterie encore une fois (valeur maximale dans)
Les autre donn&#233;es correspondent a l'evolution de ma batterie. Je ne sais plus quoi penser...

Des id&#233;es??

EDIT: Est ce que vous savez pourquoi coconut indique que la batterie est en train de charger si elle est deja charg&#233;e au 100%??


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2006)

intra a dit:


> Alors les *gars* jetez un coup d'oeil a ca.



 :mouais:


----------



## intra (5 Octobre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;3997786 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




OUPS!!!! Pardon :rose:. Desol&#233; mais c'est l'habitude...

Je vais faire gaffe promis


Vu que j'y suis, t'as des id&#233;es sur le pourquoi de ce comportement bizarre de ma batterie??


----------



## divoli (5 Octobre 2006)

intra a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai eu le meme probleme et la je vien de penser que il fallait faire l'upate du firmware de la batterie. Je viens de le faire et j'ai gangné 100 mA.  La je suis en train de recalibrer la batterie on verra bien.



Calibrer la batterie, je comprends. Par contre, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "update du firmware de la batterie" ?


----------



## intra (5 Octobre 2006)

ca http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303035


----------



## divoli (5 Octobre 2006)

intra a dit:


> ca http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303035



OK, merci (cela ne concerne que certains PB, en fait).


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2006)

intra a dit:


> OUPS!!!! Pardon :rose:. Desolé mais c'est l'habitude...
> 
> Je vais faire gaffe promis
> 
> ...



je suis une nioube, il paraîtrait...


----------



## titigrou (14 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai ma batterie de PB, qui a été tout le temps utilisé branchée sur secteur, qui dure que 10/15 min et qui chauffe énormément.
et elle n'est pas éligible au changement. Any idea?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

simple : batterie a changer  (elle force &#231;a charge donc elle chauffe .. cqfd)


----------



## titigrou (14 Octobre 2006)

le cable d'alim est un peu abimé au niveau de la gaine, ca aurait à voir avec ou pas?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a d&#233;pend si il fait des micro coupure oui, donc dans ce cas remplacement de la batterie et de l'alim secteur :rateau:


----------



## titigrou (14 Octobre 2006)

arf et une alim secteur apple je suppose que ca douille?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Hop hop!

Une petite intrusion dans votre conversation pour vous faire part d'une étrange expérience.

Jai déjà dit ici que la batterie de mon ibook était naze.
Autonomie 10min, à 85% tout coupe sans prévenir, genre "ya plus de jus j'ai oublié de te prévenir"...

J'ai il y a quelques temps changé de disque dur (certains se souviennent peut être de cette épopée fantastique...  )
Le nouveau DD tourne plus vite, et a le double de capacité de stockage.

Ben depuis ce changement, ma batterie tient plus longtemps. :mouais:
L'autonomie est largement plus élevée et je suis déjà descendu à moins de 75% (je n'ai pas encore essayé d'aller plus loin, j'ai peur qu'à un moment tout s'éteigne sans prévenir comme avant.)

Bref, je n'y comprend rien, je ne vois pas du tout le rapport, mais...
Si votre batterie est naze, changez de disque dur, ça ira mieux.


----------



## intra (19 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux donner plus de details sur le DD que tu avais avant et celui que tu a mis. De quel machine il s'agit? Il se peut tout simplement que ton new DD soit plus performant....


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Le nouveau est plus performant, oui.

L'ancien &#233;tait le DD d'origine livr&#233; dans l'ibook, un 12" 800mhz.
30Go, 3200 t/min.

Le nouveau, je ne me souviens plus de la marque, il tourne &#224; 5400t/min, et fait 60 Go.

Mais je ne vois quand m&#234;me pas le rapport avec la long&#233;vit&#233; de la batterie...
Au contraire elle devrait m&#234;me &#234;tre amoindrie.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

Ou alors ton ancien disque fait trop d'acc&#232;s disque et consommait trop d'&#233;nergie ? Du coup avec ton nouveau disque plus performant, la consommation d'&#233;nergie de ce p&#233;riph&#233;rique est redevenue normale, ce qui te fait gagner en batterie ?
Possible &#231;a ?


----------



## intra (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ou alors ton ancien disque fait trop d'accès disque et consommait trop d'énergie ? Du coup avec ton nouveau disque plus performant, la consommation d'énergie de ce périphérique est redevenue normale, ce qui te fait gagner en batterie ?
> Possible ça ?




C'etait ce que je voulais dire avec performant. La performance est aussi dans l'utilisations de l'energie. Regarde le CPU: dans ce derniers temps leur peufermance de calcul augment et leur consommation diminue...(evidemment il y a des limites)


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Possible &#231;a ?




C'est pas moi qui peux te r&#233;pondre... 

EDIT : Ah ok.
Ben &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est un ibouque, donc je soup&#231;onnerais plut&#244;t que l'absence totale d'alimentation durant l'op&#233;ration d'ablation de l'ancien disque dur, et de mise en place du greffon de remplacement ait r&#233;initialis&#233; la P.M.U. de son ustensile.

Bobby, recalibre donc un coup ta batterie* qu'on voie


(*) Tu la laisse se d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement, jusqu'&#224; la mise en veille forc&#233;e ou la coupure), puis tu la recharge &#224; 100% en une seule fois, sans d&#233;brancher (mais tu peux allumer et eteindre le Mac pendant l'op&#233;ration).


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un ibouque, donc je soup&#231;onnerais plut&#244;t que l'absence totale d'alimentation durant l'op&#233;ration d'ablation de l'ancien disque dur, et de mise en place du greffon de remplacement ait r&#233;initialis&#233; la P.M.U. de son ustensile.
> 
> Bobby, recalibre donc un coup ta batterie* qu'on voie
> 
> ...


J'avais d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233; cette op&#233;ration, ainsi que la manip ou il faut appuyer simultan&#233;ment sur plein de touches, avec mon ancien DD.

Ca n'avait strictement rien chang&#233;.

EDIT :
J'essaye pour voir, je viens de d&#233;brancher, je vous tiendrai au courant (Ho ho! )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avais d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233; cette op&#233;ration, ainsi que la manip ou il faut appuyer simultan&#233;ment sur plein de touches, avec mon ancien DD.
> 
> Ca n'avait strictement rien chang&#233;.
> 
> ...


T'as essay&#233; de virer la plist?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as essay&#233; de virer la plist?


   
P'tin heureusement qu't'es l&#224;, c'est pas pascal qui m'y aurait fait penser!! 

Ceci dit et s&#233;rieusement, depuis tout &#224; l'heure (pas loin d'une heure et demie) il tourne sur la batterie, il en est maintenant &#224; 53% sans souci.
Avant, plus de 10 min d'autonomie c'&#233;tait un r&#234;ve inaccessible...

Ca fait quand m&#234;me une vache de diff&#233;rence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> P'tin heureusement qu't'es là, c'est pas pascal qui m'y aurait fait penser!!
> 
> Ceci dit et sérieusement, depuis tout à l'heure (pas loin d'une heure et demie) il tourne sur la batterie, il en est maintenant à 53% sans souci.
> Avant, plus de 10 min d'autonomie c'était un rêve inaccessible...
> ...



Bobby, si tu trouves la plist de Ed, vire la aussi, ça nous fera des vacances (et si tu peux lui ôter la batterie, du temps que tu y est)


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Donc...

Depuis que j'ai laiss&#233; ma batterie se vider totalement, suivant les bons conseils de m&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur 77, elle reste bloqu&#233;e &#224; 56%...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Recommence, mais 56%, &#231;a fait plus, ou moins de dix minutes d'autonomie ? 




Bon, normalement, ton Mac aurait du te p&#233;ter &#224; la pustule, mais bon :mouais:


----------



## tiin (21 Octobre 2006)

je laisse mon macbook constamment en charger pendant des périodes de 1 ou 2 jours, y a-t-il un risque pour la batterie?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Non. .


----------



## Arlequin (24 Octobre 2006)

petite expérience rapide là comme ça, en passant: 

batterie pour PB achetée chez aboutbatteries.......... durée de vie: 6 mois ! 

en suis à 38% de capacité (selon coconutt) ..... gggrrrrrrr

ai commandé une nouvelle sur le store apple: délais de livraison : 2mois et demi !!!!!

chouette !


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2006)

J'ai eu mes deux batteries  de rechange en une semaine au lieu de 4 à 6 comme indiqué sur le store. Efficace Apple.

Plus qu'a renvoyer les deux "vieilles"


----------



## tiin (17 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai eu mes deux batteries  de rechange en une semaine au lieu de 4 à 6 comme indiqué sur le store. Efficace Apple.
> 
> Plus qu'a renvoyer les deux "vieilles"




est ce que la durée de la garantie de la batterie est la même que pour le macbook?


----------



## pim (18 Novembre 2006)

J'ai eut il y a un mois une batterie de rechange pour mon PowerBook 12". Apr&#232;s une trentaine de charges, j'en suis &#224; 97 % de la capacit&#233; d'origine, et je tiens 4h30 dessus en travaillant sous Keynote ou sous TeXShop, &#233;cran &#224; 1/2 luminosit&#233;, performances sur "Meilleures &#233;conomies d'&#233;nergie". Donc c'est tr&#232;s bon 

@ tiin :

Aucune raison que ce soit diff&#233;rent.


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

tiin a dit:


> est ce que la durée de la garantie de la batterie est la même que pour le macbook?



La je ne sais pas en fait. Est-ce que ce n'est pas lié à la date d'achat du premier matériel, soit le PowerBook pour la première batterie et quelques mois de plus pour la seconde ...


----------



## giss (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais avoir un petit ou des petits avis...
Voilà j'ai un iBook G', cela fera en janvier 2 ans. Depuis peu de temps je constate que ma batterie une fois à 100% chute très rapidement et je dois mettre mon mac sous secteur beaucoup plus souvent, voir presque tout le temps maintenant.
Donc j'imagien que le mieux c'est de changer de batterie, mais est-ce que cela est très utile pour moi dans l'imédiat ?
Car en fait, je ne me déplace plus très souvent avec, il reste sur mon bureau la pluspart du temps. Donc sur secteur cela ne me gène pas, mais est-il bon pour le mac de rester ainsi ? Il a t-il un "danger" de le laisser tourner sur secteur ?
Je ne veux pas acheter de batterie pour le moment, car pas trop les sous en ce moment, faut-il que je m'alarme tout de même ? Je dois compter combien pour une batterie neuve ?
Beaucoup de questions...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tiin (27 Novembre 2006)

perso mon macbook est constament sur secteur, je dois l'eteindre une fois par semaine et m'en servir en utilisant la batteries pendant 5 ou 6h par semaine, 
j'ai fait un test avec coconutt et ma batterie est a 90% pour 121 charges (je l'ai depuis 4 mois)
je penses que le fait de laisser brancher ton mac sur secteur ne peut a long termes qu'endommager ta batterie (et encore je n'en suis pas sur...) donc si t'on utilisation ne nécéssite pas l'utilisation de la batterie n'en change pas,

attends tout de même l'avis d'un utilisateur mac plus confirmé que moi!


----------



## pim (28 Novembre 2006)

Comme dit de nombreuses fois ici, l'essentiel pour la batterie est de faire un &#233;talonnage chaque mois, c'est &#224; dire d'utiliser le portable sur batterie jusqu'&#224; ce qu'il tombe en veille, et de le recharger ensuite enti&#232;rement sans interrompre la charge.

Ceci dit, m&#234;me en laissant le portable tout le temps branch&#233;, on peut tout de m&#234;me faire une d&#233;charge quasi compl&#232;te suivie d'une charge compl&#232;te en une seule fois, tous les 3 ou 4 jours. Ce n'est pas vraiment un &#233;talonnage, juste un peu d'exercice pour la batterie, ce qui ne peut pas lui faire de mal.

Tout cela en gardant &#224; l'esprit qu'une batterie est pr&#233;vue pour environ 500 cycles de charge ou 3 ans - Et que parfois, elle va durer 6 mois ou 6 ans, selon l'utilisation.


----------



## Disto (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Posté par *Disto*
> _C'est pour ça que, quand j'enlève la batterie de mon PB12 pour l'économiser en travaillant sur le secteur, l'heure et la date ne sont plus sauvegardés ?
> Il me semblait pourtant que, comme sur le PC portable que j'utilise au boulot, il y avait une pile qui permettait justement de sauvegarder l'horloge et la date quand on enlève la batterie..._
> Sur ton Mac, ôter la batterie lorsque tu travaille sur secteur ne l'économise pas. En effet, contrairement aux PC, les Mac sont dotés d'un dispositif nommé PMU (Power Managment Unit) qui, lorsque tu travailles sur secteur, stoppe la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle est à 100%, et ne la reprend que lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 96 ou 97% (je sais plus bien). C'est ce qu'on appelle un dispositif de "charge d'entretien".
> ...



Il semble que les batteries des Macbook et Macbook pro, des lithium polymère, fonctionnent sur le même principe que celles de powerbook, des lithium ion, c'est à dire qu'elles ne sont pas sujettes à l'effet mémoire ; c'est bien ça ?
D'autre part, cette PMU évite qu'elles soient constamment en charge quand elles sont sur secteur.

Du coup, je m'interroge sur la différence entre ces deux types de batteries, lithium ion et lithium polymère.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Il semble que les batteries des Macbook et Macbook pro, des lithium polym&#232;re, fonctionnent sur le m&#234;me principe que celles de powerbook, des lithium ion, c'est &#224; dire qu'elles ne sont pas sujettes &#224; l'effet m&#233;moire ; c'est bien &#231;a ?
> D'autre part, cette PMU &#233;vite qu'elles soient constamment en charge quand elles sont sur secteur.
> 
> Du coup, je m'interroge sur la diff&#233;rence entre ces deux types de batteries, lithium ion et lithium polym&#232;re.
> ...




   Le MacBook Pro de mon fils a une batterie Lithium-ion    

Sinon, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question, La batterie au lithium polym&#232;re est tr&#232;s similaire &#224; la batterie lithium-ion mais sans certaines des ses imperfections. Elle peut supporter plus d'abus.

La batterie au lithium polym&#232;re est construite de cellules de polym&#232;re avec un &#233;lectrolyte de lithium LiCoO2 ou LiNiO2. La charge LiCoO2 + 6C --> Li1-xCoO2 + LixC6 et d&#233;charge Li1-xCoO2 + LixC <----> Li1-x+dxCoO 2 + Lix-dxC de la pile sont bas&#233;es sur le mouvement des ions de lithium entre l'anode et la cathode. La tension maximale permise lors de la charge d'une telle batterie est de 4.2 volts par &#233;l&#233;ment maximum, au dessus de ce voltage la batterie sera endommag&#233;e. La temp&#233;rature maximale d'op&#233;ration peut atteindre 90C (194F), mais il n'est pas recommand&#233; d'exc&#233;der 60C.

Sinon, t'as pas post&#233; ta question dans le bon topic, il y a un sujet d&#233;di&#233; aux batteries des MacIntel !


----------



## Disto (30 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le MacBook Pro de mon fils a une batterie Lithium-ion



Ah bon, à lire ce descriptif sur l'Apple store, je pensais que les batteries des Macbook et Macbook pro étaient toutes en lithium polymère. Peut-être s'agit-il uniquement des nouvelles machines et que ton fils a un MBP première génération.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, pour répondre à ta question, La batterie au lithium polymère est très similaire à la batterie lithium-ion mais sans certaines des ses imperfections. Elle peut supporter plus d'abus.
> 
> La batterie au lithium polymère est construite de cellules de polymère avec un électrolyte de lithium LiCoO2 ou LiNiO2. La charge LiCoO2 + 6C --> Li1-xCoO2 + LixC6 et décharge Li1-xCoO2 + LixC <----> Li1-x+dxCoO 2 + Lix-dxC de la pile sont basées sur le mouvement des ions de lithium entre l'anode et la cathode. La tension maximale permise lors de la charge d'une telle batterie est de 4.2 volts par élément maximum, au dessus de ce voltage la batterie sera endommagée. La température maximale d'opération peut atteindre 90C (194F), mais il n'est pas recommandé d'excéder 60C.



Merci de cette explication très technique et complète. Ces batteries polymère sont-elles plus sujettes à une surchauffe que les batteries ion ? J'entends beaucoup parler de problèmes de surchauffe sur les MPB.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, t'as pas posté ta question dans le bon topic, il y a un sujet dédié aux batteries des MacIntel !



Oui et non, mon propos consistait plutôt à comparer les deux types de batteries et comme je pensais que les batteries polymère était le propre des batteries ion et que je citais un de tes messages sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé plus logique de rester dedans. Enfin, je ne me formaliserai pas si tu déplaces mes messages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Ah bon, à lire ce descriptif sur l'Apple store, je pensais que les batteries des Macbook et Macbook pro étaient toutes en lithium polymère. Peut-être s'agit-il uniquement des nouvelles machines et que ton fils a un MBP première génération.



C'est effectivement le cas, il à un "Core duo" 1,83 Ghz, et je confirme, la batterie est une Lithiul-Ion (où du moins, c'est ce qui est marqué dessus).



Disto a dit:


> Merci de cette explication très technique et complète. Ces batteries polymère sont-elles plus sujettes à une surchauffe que les batteries ion ? J'entends beaucoup parler de problèmes de surchauffe sur les MPB.



Ces problèmes concernent des batteries souffrant d'un défaut de conception ou de fabrication, je ne me souviens plus très bien, mais seules quelques séries de MB et MBP équipés de batteries venant d'un fournisseur d'Apple sont concernés. A priori, les Lithium-Polymère sont plus tolérantes aux mauvais traitements que les Lithium-Ion, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec les problèmes que tu évoques.



Disto a dit:


> Oui et non, mon propos consistait plutôt à comparer les deux types de batteries et comme je pensais que les batteries polymère était le propre des batteries ion et que je citais un de tes messages sur ce forum, j'ai trouvé plus logique de rester dedans. Enfin, je ne me formaliserai pas si tu déplaces mes messages.



Ben, ici, je ne suis pas modo, ce sont mes collègues locaux qui en décideront.


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2006)

Bon cet échange c'est bien passé. C'est surtout ma soeur qui était contente. Son iBook G4/800 et sa batterie était concerné par le rappel. Elle qui me demandait ou en acheter une autre car elle ne tenait plus beaucoup la charge, hé bien elle apprécie encore plus Apple ...


----------



## ccsuperstar (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais savoir si coconutt est un logiciel qui permet de savoir ou en est la batterie. Si oui ou peut on le trouver?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)

ccsuperstar a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir si coconutt est un logiciel qui permet de savoir ou en est la batterie. Si oui ou peut on le trouver?


 
Oui. Et on peut le trouver ici.


----------



## giss (6 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour votre réponse. Désolée de repasser si tard.  
Je pense attendre un peu avant d'acheter une autre batterie, plus en début 2007. J'espère tout de même ne pas "abîmer" mon ti mac, si j'attends un peu trop... :rose:


----------



## macboy (8 Décembre 2006)

simple question avez vous renvoy&#233; la batterie???
car &#231;a fait tjrs une batterie de rab !!!!!!!!


----------



## giss (9 Décembre 2006)

Je comprends pas de troc Macboy...  :rose:


----------



## tiin (9 Décembre 2006)

giss a dit:


> Je comprends pas de troc Macboy...  :rose:


je penses qu'il veut savoir si lors d'un changement de batterie sous garantis il faut renvoyer la batterie défectueuse,
je pense qu'il faut la renvoyer car cela serait trop facile d'acquérir une seconde batterie gratuitement...


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2006)

et surtout que si tu oubli de la retourner ... Apple peu te la facturer ... surtout qu'ils ont ton adresse ...


----------



## macboy (12 Décembre 2006)

j'ai un ami qui ne l'a toujours pas renvoy&#233;.. et pour l'instant Apple ne s'est pas manifest&#233;...

je vais lire en d&#233;tail les modalit&#233;s jointes &#224; la batterie !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Celle du MacBook pro de mon fils est toujours ici depuis le 20 ao&#251;t, et la vieille avec le fiston et son Mac &#224; Qu&#233;bec. J'avais &#224; l'&#233;poque pris la pr&#233;caution d'&#233;crire &#224; Apple pour leur signaler qu'au mieux, l'ancienne ne pourrait leur &#234;tre restitu&#233;e que fin d&#233;cembre - d&#233;but janvier, ils m'ont r&#233;pondu (fin novembre) que &#231;a n'avait pas d'importance de leur point de vue.


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2006)

tiin a dit:


> je penses qu'il veut savoir si lors d'un changement de batterie sous garantis il faut renvoyer la batterie défectueuse,
> je pense qu'il faut la renvoyer car cela serait trop facile d'acquérir une seconde batterie gratuitement...



Vu le nombre de batteries à changer, ils doivent être pas mal pris. Mais c'est pas difficile de gérer le programme d'échange donc ceux qui n'ont pas renvoyé celle d'origine risquent d'avoir une facture un jour.

Perso j'ai renvoyé les deux qui étaient défectueuses ...

De plus je pense que vis-à-vis de Sony, Apple doit aussi présenter les batteries ou au moins les codes barres pour se faire dédommager à leur tour ...


----------



## Aragorn (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai bénéficié du changement de batterie pour mon PB 15" 1.67. Je l'ai depuis le mois d'octobre et je suis à mon 21e cycle de charge.
J'ai constaté que la capacité courante de ma batterie n'était plus que de 83 %. Ca me paraît peu et il me semble qu'elle s'use assez vite.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Dois-je recontacter le SAV ?

Merci d'avance  

:king:


----------



## pim (4 Janvier 2007)

C'est tout &#224; fait anormal selon moi. As-tu fait des calibrations d&#232;s le d&#233;but ? (= attendre l'&#233;puisement total de la batterie jusqu'&#224; mise en veille, puis brancher le chargeur et laisser la charge se d&#233;rouler sans toucher &#224; rien).


----------



## angstrom (5 Janvier 2007)

tout a fait d'accord egalement. 
C'est  parfaitement anormal. La mienne a été changée il y trois mois, c'est vrai qu'elle a deja perdu 150 milliamperes sur les 4600 d'origines, mais au moins elle remonte encore a 99% avec seulement 6 cycles de recharge au compteur...


----------



## Aragorn (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. J'ai effectivement effectué plusieurs calibrages, mais ça ne change rien. Le "hic", c'est que je ne sais pas si les batteries de rechange sont garanties où si Apple repart sur l'ancienne garantie.

:king:


----------



## Rankmaster (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, ej viens d'acheter un ibook g3 mais la batterie est quasimment HS, normal depuis le temps et j'aimerai en changer. Combien de temps dure un batterie lorsqu'elle est neuve sur un ibook g3 12' ? Environ binsur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2007)

L'&#233;l&#233;ment le plus influent sur sa dur&#233;e de vie est la fa&#231;on dont on la traite, j'ai ici, sur deux PB G3 "WallStreet" une batterie de cinq ans d'&#226;ge encore &#224; 75/80&#37; de sa capacit&#233; d'origine (2H15 &#224; 2H45 d'autonomie, selon r&#233;glages du Mac et ce que j'en fais), et une autre de d&#233;but 98 qui m'assure encore pr&#232;s d'une heure d'autonomie. Par contre, sur ces forums, j'ai eu connaissance de batteries ayant eu tout juste ou moins d'un an de dur&#233;e de vie.


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un problème depuis une semaine avec mon PB, lorsqu'il est sur batterie environ 30 minutes avant la fin de l'autonomie, il s'arrête brutalement sans m'afficher de message d'avertissement. Quand je le rebranche, il repart à zéro et la date est fausse elle est revenue au 1er janvier 1970.

Je me demande si le problème ne viendrait pas de la PRAM, qu'en pensez-vous ? Qu'elles sont les conséquences de la réinitialisée ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2007)

c'est quoi comme PowerBook ? elle a quelle age ta machine  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

Il te faut d&#233;j&#224; recalibrer ta batterie, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;ventuellement r&#233;-initialis&#233; la PMU.


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est un 12'' de 2005.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2007)

juliuslechien a dit:


> C'est un 12'' de 2005.



il y a des chances que ta batterie arrive en fin de vie  donc tu risque de la remplacer d'ici peu


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a des chances que ta batterie arrive en fin de vie  donc tu risque de la remplacer d'ici peu




Quelqu'un as une idée du prix ? :love:


----------



## lamidenis (28 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous, 
Ajouter de la RAM (de 512 Mo passer à 1,5 Go) à mon ibook va-t-il augmenter ou baisser sa consommation ? (Et donc son autonomie) Ou alors cela ne va-t-il rien changer à ça ? 

Je sais, la question peut paraître saugrenue mais elle est sérieuse pour moi.

A+
et merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2007)

question d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233;, oui &#231;a augmente la consommation &#233;lectrique (m&#234;me si c'est faible) et diminue donc un peu l'autonomie


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Ajouter de la RAM (de 512 Mo passer à 1,5 Go) à mon ibook va-t-il augmenter ou baisser sa consommation ? (Et donc son autonomie) Ou alors cela ne va-t-il rien changer à ça ?
> 
> Je sais, la question peut paraître saugrenue mais elle est sérieuse pour moi.
> ...





macinside a dit:


> question déjà posé, oui ça augmente la consommation électrique (même si c'est faible) et diminue donc un peu l'autonomie



Désolé, Nicolas, de jeter une pierre dans ton jardin, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, en triplant la mémoire de son iBook, que je suppose bien entendu sous OS X, il va certes, augmenter la conso au niveau de la ram, mais par contre, il va significativement diminuer les accès disques, la mémoire virtuelle devant être nettement moins sollicitée, donc il y a des chances que ceci compensant cela, il se retrouve avec une autonomie sensiblement inchangée.

Bien entendu, ceci est pure hypothèse de ma part.


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2007)

nous avons tout les 2 raisons pascal


----------



## lamidenis (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> nous avons tout les 2 raisons pascal




Super ! 
et moi je fais quoi avec cette réponse de Normand ? :rateau:  

Mon ibook tient dans les 5h30 actuellement : si je perds ne serait-ce que 20 minutes d'autonomie en upgradant la RAM, je préfère faire une croix sur celle-ci... 

Je me tâte, quoi...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> et moi je fais quoi avec cette réponse de Normand ? :rateau:



certain on finit dans la rade de Cherbourg pour mois que ça :rateau:



lamidenis a dit:


> Mon ibook tient dans les 5h30 actuellement : si je perds ne serait-ce que 20 minutes d'autonomie en upgradant la RAM, je préfère faire une croix sur celle-ci...
> 
> Je me tâte, quoi...



tu perdra un petit peu, mais avec le temps aussi l'autonomie de ta machine va diminuer, donc c'est un bien pour un mal


----------



## lamidenis (29 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un bien pour un mal



 L'inverse j'aurais préféré...


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

lamidenis a dit:


> L'inverse j'aurais préféré...



Oui mais dis toi que tu travailleras plus vite :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Biroman (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Sur mon powerbook G4 15' 1.25GHz, l'indicateur de niveau de la batterie n'est pas du tout fiable.
En fait le niveau baisse très rapidement. De 100% à 0% en une demi heure !
Mais l'ordi continue de fonctionner durant près de deux heures, avec l'indicateur à 0%.  

La batterie tient pas trop mal, mais le problème est donc que je ne peux pas me fier au chiffre de pourcentage.
Existe-t-il un moyen de réinitialiser cet indicateur ?
J'ai fait des cycles complets de charge/décharge pour tenter de qualibrer la batterie, comme expliqué dans le manuel d'utilsateur, mais sans effet...

Une idée ?


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2007)

Biroman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur mon powerbook G4 15' 1.25GHz, l'indicateur de niveau de la batterie n'est pas du tout fiable.
> En fait le niveau baisse tr&#232;s rapidement. De 100&#37; &#224; 0% en une demi heure !
> ...


 
oui.....tenter un reset de la PMU


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2007)

Biroman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur mon powerbook G4 15' 1.25GHz, l'indicateur de niveau de la batterie n'est pas du tout fiable.
> En fait le niveau baisse très rapidement. De 100% à 0% en une demi heure !
> ...



Réinitialise la PMU avant un nouveau calibrage de batterie


----------



## Biroman (31 Janvier 2007)

OK merci à tous les deux je vais essayer ca.....


----------



## pipof (31 Janvier 2007)

hello!
désolé, rien à voir avec le sujet, mais je trouves pas mal du tout l'élèment "Joe Bar"
ma question, comment faire...
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

pipof a dit:


> hello!
> désolé, rien à voir avec le sujet, mais je trouves pas mal du tout l'élèment "Joe Bar"
> ma question, comment faire...
> merci



Faire une recherche dans "vous êtes ici" ?


----------



## dendritique (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

voilci mon problème: j'ai échangé la batterie de mon Ppowerbook via le programme d'échange Apple et reçu la nouvelle à l'automne. Ma batterie est donc presque neuve. Depuis quelques temps, sa capacité varie de facon complètement aléatoire (survéillé avec CoconutBattery): 4439 mAh un jour, 1740 le lendemain, puis 2149, 4396, 1900... C'est un peu gênant, surtout quand ca amène à des autonomies très réduites (~1h)! 

Que puis-je faire??

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## rozenn (6 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
L'horloge de mon ordinateur m'indique une date délirante, je suis en 1970.. J'ai cru comprendre que ça pouvait venir de la pile, mais aussi qu'il n'y en avait pas dans les ibook.. J'ai aussi remarqué que parfois, au lieu de rester en veille, j'avais à le rallumer entièrement à mon retour.
Je suis très ennuyée car j'habite à chamonix et personne ne s'occupe de Mac à moins de 2h de route..... Si qqn pouvait m'aiguiller, ce serait vraiment vraiment cool!!!!!!
En espérant trouver une aimable personne qui puisse m'aider!!!!
Merci , Rozenn


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

change la batterie de ton ibook


----------



## Biroman (6 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Réinitialise la PMU avant un nouveau calibrage de batterie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Résultat : petite amélioration puisque désormais l'indicateur met un peu plus d'une heure pour arriver jusqu'à 0%, mais le powerbook peut encore rester allumé trois plombes avant de s'éteindre...
Donc le niveau de batterie indiqué n'est toujours pas fiable.  
Si quelqu'un a une autre idée je suis preneur, sinon tant pis et merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu


----------



## dendritique (6 Février 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous!
> 
> voilci mon probl&#232;me: j'ai &#233;chang&#233; la batterie de mon Ppowerbook via le programme d'&#233;change Apple et re&#231;u la nouvelle &#224; l'automne. Ma batterie est donc presque neuve. Depuis quelques temps, sa capacit&#233; varie de facon compl&#232;tement al&#233;atoire (surv&#233;ill&#233; avec CoconutBattery): 4439 mAh un jour, 1740 le lendemain, puis 2149, 4396, 1900... C'est un peu g&#234;nant, surtout quand ca am&#232;ne &#224; des autonomies tr&#232;s r&#233;duites (~1h)!
> 
> ...



J'ai r&#233;initialis&#233; la PMU, recalibr&#233; la batterie et aucun progr&#232;s...

D'autres suggestions

Merci!


----------



## minicos (7 Février 2007)

La batterie qui t'a été envoyée dans le cadre du programme d'échange est couverte par la garantie, c'est marqué dans le livret que tu as reçu avec.
Donc tu peux appeler Apple pour en savoir plus.


Sinon j'ai acheté une batterie d'occasion d'ibook suite à une annonce sur ce forum.
Et j'ai eu l'agréable surprise de constater qu'elle faisait partie du programme d'échange !!!
Du coup j'ai une batterie toute neuve pour un prix... sympa  (en 8 jours)
(je remercie donc le vendeur de ce gentil cadeau imprévu)


J'en profite pour dire que j'ai ouvert le colis devant le livreur, vérifié qu'il y avait l'étiquette de retour et il m'a dit qu'il pouvait reprendre immédiatement le paquet avec l'ancienne batterie dans la même boîte, ce que j'ai fait. 
Je sais que certains n'ont pas encore rendu leur ancienne batterie, mais c'est un programme d'échange et si on a un problème derrière, je suppose qu'Apple ne sera pas très conscilliant...


----------



## dendritique (25 Février 2007)

dendritique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> voilci mon problème: j'ai échangé la batterie de mon Ppowerbook via le programme d'échange Apple et reçu la nouvelle à l'automne. Ma batterie est donc presque neuve. Depuis quelques temps, sa capacité varie de facon complètement aléatoire (survéillé avec CoconutBattery): 4439 mAh un jour, 1740 le lendemain, puis 2149, 4396, 1900... C'est un peu gênant, surtout quand ca amène à des autonomies très réduites (~1h)!
> 
> ...





dendritique a dit:


> J'ai réinitialisé la PMU, recalibré la batterie et aucun progrès...
> 
> D'autres suggestions
> 
> Merci!



Petite mise à jour: 

C'est donc bien la batterie qui est raide  Après contact avec Apple, ils refuse de la prendre en charge car la garantie sur la batterie du programme d'échange est de 3 mois... Et ils sont échus. Reste que j'ai échangé une batterie parfaitement fonctionnelle pour une batterie défectueuse! Je m'apprête donc à leur écrire...


----------



## EricV (11 Mars 2007)

Autre problème inverse de mon côté: 

Nouvelle batterie pour mon Powerbook 15" grâce au programme d'échange datant d'octobre 2006 mais depuis quelques jours, l'indicateur de charge m'indique 36 heures d'autonomie ou 65436 mAh pour une capacité max de 4400 mAh (Génial si cela pouvait être vrai !) alors que la batterie est plate...

Du coup, il m'est impossible de la recharger.

Le reset du PMU ne change rien.

D'autre suggestions?


----------



## brunobreizh (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai un iBook OSX 3.9 dont j'ai changé le disque dur d'origine (toshiba 30 Go) qui m'a lâché. Du coup, alléché par les perspectives de booster un peu la bête, je l'ai remplacé par un 80 Go qui tourne à 7200 tr/min. Problème : je n'avais aucune idée de la consommation du disque précédent, et donc aucun élément de comparaison par rapport au nouveau donné à 2,5 W en lecture et 5 en écriture. Suite à ce changement, mon autonomie a été quasiment divisée par 2. (j'ai rajouté un peu de RAM aussi, mais d'après ce que j'ai lu dans cette discussion ça ne doit pas avoir une telle influence sur la consommation.)

J'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un avait changé sa batterie pour une "TruePower" vantée sur Macway pour avoir une meilleure capacité. Est-ce significatif pour justifier ce surcoût ?  Sont-elle fiables dans la durée ? Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2007)

Je sais que les batteries &#231;a vit &#231;a meurt (_c'est beau hein_...), mais la capacit&#233; de charge de celle de mon PowerBook G4 12" (avril 2004) chute inexorablement depuis deux trois mois. Pendant presque trois ans je suis rest&#233; &#224; 90&#37;. L&#224; je viens de descendre au-dessous de la barre des 70%.

J'ai essay&#233; les diff&#233;rentes manip, mais rien n'y fait. Mackie me r&#233;pondra que c'est normal, mais qu'est-ce qui fait que tout &#224; coup la capacit&#233; chute d'un coup en quelques semaines?

J'en suis &#224; 518 charges selon coconutBattery.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais que les batteries ça vit ça meurt (_c'est beau hein_...), mais la capacité de charge de celle de mon PowerBook G4 12" (avril 2004) chute inexorablement depuis deux trois mois. Pendant presque trois ans je suis resté à 90%. Là je viens de descendre au-dessous de la barre des 70%.
> 
> J'ai essayé les différentes manip, mais rien n'y fait. Mackie me répondra que c'est normal, mais qu'est-ce qui fait que tout à coup la capacité chute d'un coup en quelques semaines?
> 
> J'en suis à 518 charges selon coconutBattery.



A priori, la réponse que tu présage que Mackie te ferait me semble la bonne, la courbe de diminution de capacité des batteries modernes n'est pas linéaire, elle est très lente au départ, puis, passé un certain seuil, elle descend beaucoup plus abruptement. Vu ce que j'imagine de la fréquence d'utilisation de ton Mac, trois ans, ça me parait une durée de vie raisonnable pour une batterie, surtout avec plus de 500 cycles au compteur (c'est pas comme les batteries AA garanties rechargeables 1000 fois, là, 500, c'est beaucoup).


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2007)

Bon ben merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions. N'ayant pas dans le but d'acheter un nouveau portable prochainement, je pense que je vais devoir par contre investir dans une nouvelle batterie avant la fin de l'ann&#233;e.


----------



## redfish2727 (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

on m'a pr&#234;t&#233; un Ibook G4 12" 1,33GHz, avec Mac OS X 10.4.9.

J'ai deux probl&#232;mes:

- la batterie n'a que 40 minutes d'autonomie (alors que l'ordinateur n'a m&#234;me pas deux ans), de plus quand le temps restant arrive &#224; 40 minutes l'ordinateur se coupe.

-si j'&#233;teins l'ordinateur trop longtemps, je suis oblig&#233; de re-r&#233;gler la date et l'heure (probl&#232;me de pile de processeur ?? )

Comment savoir si ma batterie est foutue ou si c'est l'ordi qui a un probl&#232;me ??

Merci d'avance.

Un novice mac


----------



## anneee (25 Mai 2007)

as-tu lu ça?

certains des sujets abordés peuvent t'être utile: mise à jour, série de batterie à problèmes reconnu par apple................etc

bonsoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

redfish2727 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> on m'a pr&#234;t&#233; un Ibook G4 12" 1,33GHz, avec Mac OS X 10.4.9.
> 
> ...



Deux possibilit&#233;s : 

1) la batterie est effectivement morte (le temps n'est pas le seul facteur, le nombre de cycles charge/d&#233;charge joue beaucoup plus, la dur&#233;e de vie de ces batteries doit se situer autour de 500 cycles, faudrait savoir combien en a la tienne (des logiciels peuvent te le dire, mais je n'ai plus les noms en t&#234;te, fais une recherche dans ce fil).

2) La PMU de ce Mac doit &#234;tre r&#233;initialis&#233;e (et ensuite la batterie re-calibr&#233;e). Vois ici pour r&#233;initialisation de la PMU, ensuite le calibrage de la batterie, c'est simple, tu laisse le Mac allum&#233; jusqu'&#224; ce qu'il s'&#233;teigne ou se mette en veille, et l&#224;, tu le branche, le rallume ou le r&#233;veille, et laisse la batterie charger *sans interruption* jusqu'&#224; ce que l'indicateur atteigne 100&#37; de charge (mais tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de laisser le Mac allum&#233; tout le temps, juste ne pas le d&#233;brancher). Apr&#232;s &#231;a, tu n'as plus qu'&#224; tester combien de temps elle tient.



redfish2727 a dit:


> -si j'&#233;teins l'ordinateur trop longtemps, je suis oblig&#233; de re-r&#233;gler la date et l'heure (probl&#232;me de pile de processeur ?? )



Je suppose que tu &#233;voques l&#224; la pile de sauvegarde des PRAM et NVRAM (le processeur ne marche pas &#224; pile, hein ! ). Si c'est bien le cas, les iBook n'en ont pas, contrairement aux PowerBook, sur l'iBook, c'est la batterie qui joue ce r&#244;le, donc, quand elle se vide ... Rien d'anormal.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mai 2007)

Coconut Battery


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coconut Battery


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais que les batteries ça vit ça meurt (_c'est beau hein_...), mais la capacité de charge de celle de mon PowerBook G4 12" (avril 2004) chute inexorablement depuis deux trois mois. Pendant presque trois ans je suis resté à 90%. Là je viens de descendre au-dessous de la barre des 70%.
> 
> J'en suis à 518 charges selon coconutBattery.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> A priori, la réponse que tu présage que Mackie te ferait me semble la bonne, la courbe de diminution de capacité des batteries modernes n'est pas linéaire, elle est très lente au départ, puis, passé un certain seuil, elle descend beaucoup plus abruptement. Vu ce que j'imagine de la fréquence d'utilisation de ton Mac, trois ans, ça me parait une durée de vie raisonnable pour une batterie, surtout avec plus de 500 cycles au compteur (c'est pas comme les batteries AA garanties rechargeables 1000 fois, là, 500, c'est beaucoup).



Bon, juste en passant, j'en suis à 61% là... J'espère passer l'été avec celle-ci. Après on verra.


----------



## divoli (30 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais que les batteries &#231;a vit &#231;a meurt (_c'est beau hein_...), mais la capacit&#233; de charge de celle de mon PowerBook G4 12" (avril 2004) chute inexorablement depuis deux trois mois. Pendant presque trois ans je suis rest&#233; &#224; 90&#37;. L&#224; je viens de descendre au-dessous de la barre des 70%.
> 
> J'ai essay&#233; les diff&#233;rentes manip, mais rien n'y fait. Mackie me r&#233;pondra que c'est normal, mais qu'est-ce qui fait que tout &#224; coup la capacit&#233; chute d'un coup en quelques semaines?
> 
> J'en suis &#224; 518 charges selon coconutBattery.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> A priori, la r&#233;ponse que tu pr&#233;sage que Mackie te ferait me semble la bonne, la courbe de diminution de capacit&#233; des batteries modernes n'est pas lin&#233;aire, elle est tr&#232;s lente au d&#233;part, puis, pass&#233; un certain seuil, elle descend beaucoup plus abruptement. Vu ce que j'imagine de la fr&#233;quence d'utilisation de ton Mac, trois ans, &#231;a me parait une dur&#233;e de vie raisonnable pour une batterie, surtout avec plus de 500 cycles au compteur (c'est pas comme les batteries AA garanties rechargeables 1000 fois, l&#224;, 500, c'est beaucoup).




Je ne peux que confirmer ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit, pour l'avoir constat&#233; sur un ancien powerbook. 
La diminution de la capacit&#233; de la batterie n'est absolument pas lin&#233;aire (sinon on pourrait utiliser la m&#234;me batterie durant plus de 15 ans ).
La capacit&#233; &#233;tait rest&#233;e au dessus de 90 % pendant 16 mois, puis elle s'est mise &#224; fortement chut&#233;e. Au bout d'&#224; peine 2 mois, la batterie &#233;tait H.S..

Il faut dire que je l'avais pas mal sollicit&#233;e durant ces 16 mois.

Un petit article sur cuk.ch, concernant les batteries pour portables (je ne sais pas s'il y a eu des am&#233;liorations depuis 2006)...


----------



## ghost1968 (14 Juin 2007)

Bonjour. 

J'en appelle à vos experiences avec l'autonomie des PB G4. 

Je viens de changer ma batterie car elle ne me donnait plus qu'une autonomie de 40 mintes après 4 ans. 

Donc je passe une commande dans notre chers apple store. Des reception je calibre ma batterie et resultat des courses 1H40 d'autonomie en mode normal. 

Je commence à rechercher certaines solutions dont: 
Reset de la PMU 
update du gestionnaire de batterie 
Reset PRAM 
recalibrage batterie 

Rien n'y fait donc Apple care me change aimablement de batterie. 

Reinstallation; remise a jour de l'update battery for PB G4; recalibrage et moralite de l'histoire toujours 1H40 avec une batterie neuve.     

Y aurait il quelqu'un avec une solution oumême une piste pour la résolution de ce problème?   

Ah, derniere chose l'upade batterie c'est la version 1.1. toutefois quand j'interoge "en savoir plus" il me donne la version 1.0.1. Y aurait-il quelqu'un qui aurais déjà fait l'update qui puisse me renseigner sur ce sujet. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, juste en passant, j'en suis à 61% là... J'espère passer l'été avec celle-ci. Après on verra.


 
Aïe.  46%  Je tiens jusqu'à fin juillet...


----------



## fwedo (11 Juillet 2007)

assez d&#233;cu de ma batterie d'ibook G4...il a presque 2 ans et la batterie dure 40 minutes...
pour comparaison, apr&#232;s 1 an 10 mois, feu mon powerbook G4 12 &#233;tait encore &#224; plus de 2H et quelques...

j'attend les prochain pour changer en esp&#233;rant que cela a progress&#233;...
c'est un point primordial...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2007)

Il y a un peu plus de deux ans de &#231;a, j'avais r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un PB WallStreet dot&#233; d'une batterie quasiment neuve de 4800 mA/h.

Au bout de quelques semaines, cette batterie &#224; d&#233;funct&#233; brusquement. m&#234;me plus reconnue. j'avais soup&#231;onn&#233; une panne de l'&#233;lectronique interne. Je n'ai jamais jet&#233; cette batterie.

Il y a quelques jours de &#231;a, je r&#233;cup&#232;re pour ma fille un "palourde" dont la batterie est compl&#232;tement nase. Vu que ce sont les m&#234;mes tensions que le WallStreet, je me dis que ce doivent &#234;tre les m&#234;mes &#233;l&#233;ments, et donc que je vais ouvrir les deux batteries, et remplacer ceux du "palourde" par (une partie de) ceux du Wallstreet (une partie seulement, le WallStreet &#224; une s&#233;rie de quatre groupes de trois &#233;l&#233;ments de 3,6V en parall&#232;le, le "palourde", 4 groupes de deux).

D&#233;montage, dessoudage, test(age) des &#233;l&#233;ments de la batterie du WallStreet, et surprise : six des douze &#233;l&#233;ments sont parfaits, trois sont "usag&#233;s" (pas plus de 30&#37; de leur autonomie d'origine), et les trois derniers, carr&#233;ment morts (polarit&#233;s invers&#233;es).

Bon, apr&#232;s remontage des six bons et de deux moyens dans la coque de la batterie du "palourde", on r&#233;cup&#232;re une batterie de faible autonomie (30 mn environ en regardant un film sur Vid&#233;o CD, 45 mn sur des applications ne faisant pas un appel permenent au disque ou au lecteur de CD), mais surtout, permettant de d&#233;brancher la machine &#233;teinte pendant plusieurs jours sans perdre le contenu de la PRam (les iBook n'ayant pas de pile de sauvegarde, juste un gros condensateur, qui ne permet de conserver les informations de la PRam que quelques dizaines de minutes tout au plus en l'absence de secteur et de batterie).

Toutefois, &#231;a ne r&#233;pond pas &#224; la question : comment sur une batterie (qui n'a subi aucun mauvais traitement, je le pr&#233;cise) la moiti&#233; des &#233;l&#233;ments peut-elle &#234;tre bonne, le quart "endommag&#233;", et le dernier quart carr&#233;ment mort    

Y a-t-il un m&#233;decin "batterieologue dans la salle ?  

Ah, je pr&#233;cise un truc, au cas o&#249; certains seraient tent&#233;s de r&#233;aliser une op&#233;ration similaire &#224; la mienne : c'est assez hard, &#224; ne tenter que si vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s &#224; l'aise avec un (gros) pistolet &#224; souder, et c'est aussi tr&#232;s d&#233;licat, certaines soudures &#233;tant &#224; r&#233;aliser "tr&#232;s serr&#233;es" sous peine de cours jus (et qui dit gros pistolet, dit "grosse panne").


----------



## lamidenis (29 Juillet 2007)

La capacité des batteries baisse avec l'âge, mais en est-il de même pour le temps de charge ?

Actuellement il me faut 3 heures environ pour recharger ma batterie d'ibook (capacité maximale = 92% dixit coconut, 23 cycles de charge) : dans quelques mois cela durera aussi 3 h, ou moins ?  

Merci @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

En th&#233;orie, moins, le temps de charge &#233;tant suppos&#233; &#234;tre proportionnel &#224; la capacit&#233; de la batterie, mais reste &#224; v&#233;rifier que la perte de capacit&#233; ne se traduit pas par une augmentation de la r&#233;sistance interne, car si c'&#233;tait le cas, il y aurait des chances pour que le temps de charge reste le m&#234;me (avec donc un rendement moindre).


----------



## davvv (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
je vais avoir besoin de changer ma batterie de mon ibook g4 qui va avoir 2ans, elle ne tient plus que 1H30...

Je suis tombé sur ce site qui propose des batteries à prix attractif, mais aucune indications est données:rateau: 

http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?site=esearch&dinsight=1267

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Booli (21 Août 2007)

j'ai a peu près le même souci que toi (ibook depuis deux ans et batterie qui tient 1h30 en lecture de film). Et j'ai l'impression que ma durée de batterie a chuté d'un coup quand j'ai changé moi disque dur, je me demandais si ça pourrait pas être du à ça : j'ai pris un disque dur à 7200tr et du coup peut être qu'il consomme plus ? du coup, si vous pensez que ça peut être ça, est-il possible de "brider" la vitesse de rotation du disque dur pour le faire tourner moins vite et consommer moins ?

sinon pour grosbill, le lien que tu a donné redirige sur la page d'accueil (mais c'est peut-être normal) mais surtout j'ai pas eu de résultat en tapant "batterie ibook" donc c'est bizarre... tu devrais peut être te tourner vers un site spécialisé mac (tu a des pubs un peu partout sur tes sites mac préférés)

merci pour vos réponses éventuelles à mes soucis, mais c'est peut-être normal après tout!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Août 2007)

Booli a dit:


> j'ai a peu près le même souci que toi (ibook depuis deux ans et batterie qui tient 1h30 en lecture de film). Et j'ai l'impression que ma durée de batterie a chuté d'un coup quand j'ai changé moi disque dur, je me demandais si ça pourrait pas être du à ça : j'ai pris un disque dur à 7200tr et du coup peut être qu'il consomme plus ? du coup, si vous pensez que ça peut être ça, est-il possible de "brider" la vitesse de rotation du disque dur pour le faire tourner moins vite et consommer moins ?



Oui c'est normal que ta batterie tienne moins longtemps. Disque plus rapide, consomation électrique plus importante. Tu ne peux pas brider la vitesse du disque dur, enfin pas à ma connaissance. En fait tu aurais dû y penser lors de l'achat du disque dur, ou nous le demander on te l'aurait dit.

En même temps, ton ibook doit être plus rapide


----------



## Booli (24 Août 2007)

Oui effectivement c'est plus rapide donc c'est plus sympa mais bon quand je veux juste regarder un film ça me sert pas beaucoup... En fait je m'y attendais un peu mais je pensais pas que ce serait autant

merci quand même


----------



## Booli (26 Août 2007)

Et sinon par rapport à un éventuel utilitaire pour brider la vitesse du disque, c'est techniquement impossible ou alors c'est juste que personne en connaît?... Si c'est techniquement impossible je vais arrêter de chercher!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

Booli a dit:


> Et sinon par rapport &#224; un &#233;ventuel utilitaire pour brider la vitesse du disque, c'est techniquement impossible ou alors c'est juste que personne en conna&#238;t?... Si c'est techniquement impossible je vais arr&#234;ter de chercher!



C'est techniquement impossible, la vitesse d'un disque dur ne peut pas &#234;tre modifi&#233;e par l'ordinateur sur lequel il est install&#233;, que ce soit via le hardware ou via le syst&#232;me, et ce, quelque soit cet ordinateur.


----------



## sylzanne (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

La batterie du PBG4 de ma femme faisait partie du programme d'échange de Apple mais depuis qu'on a reçu la nouvelle ça ne marche pas mieux (date 1970 et heure 0.00 à chaque fois que la batterie est déchargée, recherche de airport, les trousseaux qui déconnent, et une MàJ demandée mais à chaque fois qu'on veut la faire on nous dit que tout est à jour).

Deux questions car j'ai lu tout le fil et je n'ai pas trouvé les réponses qui me convenaient:
- j'aimerais avoir la version de coconut pour Panther 10.3.9
- comment faire pour mettre à jour ma batterie

Merci à tous


----------



## Titoon (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour 

Voila mon mac commençant à lutter... Qui me semble bien est un G4 (Ibbok blanc en 15")

Ou achetez de la mémoire ram sur le net?
Combien puije en mettre? 1 Go .. 512 je peut remplaçer celle existabte par 1go?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Fredo73 (20 Septembre 2007)

Je ne connais pas du tout les ibook, mais tu peux aller voir du c&#244;t&#233; de chez  *Ramshopping*.
J'ai achet&#233; de la RAM chez eux pour mon G5 quad. Service nickel et rapide.
C'est de la kingston, garantie &#224; vie.
Tu clic sur le lien ci-dessus, et tu choisis ta version d'ibook. L&#224;, ils te renseignent sur ta config et les possibilit&#233;s d'extension si celles ci sont possibles.


----------



## warren2312 (21 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour ton iBook tu as le choix, soit c'est un modele 12" soit un 14".
Deuxièmement, il faut que tu sache quel modèle de iBook g4 tu as car tu as le choix entre :

- iBook G4 ( First Release )
- iBook G4 ( Early 2004 )
- iBook G4 ( Late 2004 )
- iBook G4 ( Mid 2005 - Last Release of iBook G4 )

Car ce qui est surtout important c'est de savoir de quel type de memoire tu as besoin, dans ton cas c'est soit :


```
DDR1 pc2100 266mhz [B]ou[/B] DDR1 pc2700 333mhz
```

Ensuite, je te conseille de prendre des memoires certifiées Apple ( et pas des compatibles ).
Tu devrais trouver des sites partout.

Donc precise dans tes requetes que tu veux soit une barette de DDR1 ( 266 ou 333 ) ( 512mb ou 1024mb )

A bientot


----------



## anthoprotic (21 Septembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour ton iBook tu as le choix, soit c'est un modele 12" soit un 14".
> Deuxièmement, il faut que tu sache quel modèle de iBook g4 tu as car tu as le choix entre :
> ...




En général, la PC2700 est rétropcompatible avec la 2100, pas de soucis la dessus...

J'ai déja eu un ibook G4 12'' et j'avais besoin de: 1 Gb ddr so-dimm pc2700 333 mhz


----------



## Titoon (21 Septembre 2007)

je vous done les références exactent ce soir! 

Merci!


----------



## CharliesAngel (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouvelle j'espère que je poste au bon endroit.. Voilou mon fidèle iBook 12 pouces G4 a une batterie à plat, l'autonomie a chuté très brutalement, il tient à peine 45 minutes maintenant. 
Je fais des recherches rapides et je trouve 
- sur aboutbatteries à 89 port compris (batterie compatible)
- sur apple store à 129 port compris
- sur macway une standard à 99 ou une truepower à 119, quand on lit le descriptif ça sous-entend que cette dernière fonctionne presque mieux que celle de Apple
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5299/batterie-ibook-12-blanc-truepower-108v-4400mah.html
Comme je n'y connais rien, que faut il en penser? Y a-t-il de grosses différences entre les marques, et surtout vu que mon iBook a déjà trois ans passé, est ce que ça vaut le coup d'investir dans une batterie Apple ou Truepower?

Merci..


----------



## Dadaz (6 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pris il y a un mois une batterie sur aboutbatteries.com, et j'en suis très content.


----------



## tomawoak11 (11 Novembre 2007)

bonjours à toutes et à tous, je viens d'acheter d'occase un PB 1,67 ... 15' et je me pose des questions sur sa batterie. J'ai effectué un test avec coconutBattery et voici ce qu'il m'affiche :

Current battery charge : 1735 mAh
Maximum battery charge : 2908 mAh

59%

Current battery capacity : 2908 mAh
Maximum battery charge : 4400 mAh

66%


275 cycles pour 33 mois


Qu'en pensez-vous ? Dois-je la changer et la garder comme batterie de secours ?
Et si je la change, puis-je mettre une batterie plus puissante en V et mAh, comme par exemple cette batterie vendu sur Macway :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/53...-aluminium-15-truepower-111v-4800mah.html?p=6

ou plutôt rester chez Apple : 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...a807824afe0d22c24aa3f20&nplm=M9756&aosid=p204


merci pour vos réponse... ... Tom


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

tomawoak11 a dit:


> Et si je la change, puis-je mettre une batterie plus puissante en V et mAh, comme par exemple cette batterie vendu sur Macway



Il n'existe pas de batterie plus puissante, ni en volts, ni en mA/h, pour la bonne raison que les volts expriment une différence de potentiel, aussi appelée "tension", et les mA/h une capacité (ou si tu préfère une quantité de courant stockée).

Une puissance se mesure en watts.

Bon ça, c'était pour les notions d'électricité.

Pour la batterie, celle de MacWay offre 400 mA/h de plus pour six  de moins (les 0,3 volts de plus sont soit une erreur de rédaction, soit un artefact (genre tension mesurée à vide sur une batterie chargée à bloc, mais sa tension en charge doit bien être de 10,8 volts, il n'existe pas d'éléments lithium-ions qui puisse donner 11,1V, au dessus de 10,8, c'est 12, 13,2 ou 14,4), personnellement, je n'hésiterais pas.


----------



## tomawoak11 (11 Novembre 2007)

ok, c'est bien compris. je te remercie pour ce message; donc d'après toi il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilitée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

tomawoak11 a dit:


> ok, c'est bien compris. je te remercie pour ce message; donc d'après toi il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilitée...



Ben, vu qu'elle est faite exprès pour, et qu'elle ne peut aller sur aucune autre machine, s'il y en avait un, ça fait un bail qu'ils auraient arrêté de la vendre, nan ?


----------



## tomawoak11 (11 Novembre 2007)

il est certain que réfléchir de tel façon, nous conduit à une assurance de fait et rassure....

je te remercie et pense acheter cette batterie...

à bientôt... Tom


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (17 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mon bon Webo, Mackie voulait dire que contrairement aux portables PC, les PowerBook et autres MacBook (Pros ou non) disposaient d'une PMU (non, pas pour le tiercé, une Power Managment Unit) qui stoppe automatiquement la charge de la batterie lorsqu'elle atteint 100%, et remet une charge d'entretien lorsqu'elle redescend en dessous de 95 ou 96%. Cette PMU dialogue en permanence avec les circuits électroniques présents dans la batterie pour savoir exactement où elle en est (ces mêmes circuits qui gèrent les petites diodes d'état sur la batterie, et qui manquent cruellement aux portables PC).
> 
> Donc, en résumé : il est plutôt déconseillé de brancher en permanence un portable sur le secteur (pas prévu pour ça en plus, à l'origine), sauf si ... C'est un Mac, qui lui est bien prévu pour ça à l'origine.


oufti!
Il ya trois ans que mon power book G4 est branché en permanence sur mon bureau.
pas de problême, mais j'ai dit à la petite qui a un portable pc de le laisser branché,c'est pas bon alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2007)

greyman123 a dit:


> oufti!
> Il ya trois ans que mon power book G4 est branch&#233; en permanence sur mon bureau.
> pas de probl&#234;me, mais j'ai dit &#224; la petite qui a un portable pc de le laisser branch&#233;,c'est pas bon alors ?



En fait, &#231;a d&#233;pend, si le PC est r&#233;cent, ils ont fini par comprendre, et ils ont fait comme apple (en fait, c'est quasiment obligatoire avec les batteries lithium-ion)


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (17 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, &#231;a d&#233;pend, si le PC est r&#233;cent, ils ont fini par comprendre, et ils ont fait comme apple (en fait, c'est quasiment obligatoire avec les batteries lithium-ion)


Ok merci, tu me rassure ! 
Déja que je lui dit tout le temps "tu aurais du acheter un mac !"
C'est ma belle fille, pauvre petite à 12 ans j'ai pas réussi à la convaincre de prendre un mac


----------



## patbe (21 Novembre 2007)

greyman123 a dit:


> Ok merci, tu me rassure !
> Déja que je lui dit tout le temps "tu aurais du acheter un mac !"
> C'est ma belle fille, pauvre petite à 12 ans j'ai pas réussi à la convaincre de prendre un mac



c'est pourtant simple: tu lui achetes un macbookpro, même d'occase, tu met bootcamp, tu demarres sous xp/vista et tu la laisse se demerder deux heures Après installation...
Après, tu reboot sous os X, et tu lui montres la différence...
Partant de là, tu lui explique en quoi son mac est mieux qu'un vulgus pc (occasion pour faire du latin : vulgus= vulgaire, dans le sens " Le nom « vulgaire » veut seulement dire « commun » : il vient du mot latin uulgaris, qui signifie « commun » ou « ce qui est du peuple » " (source:wikipedia)
Si tu veux l'impressionner, tu boot sous linux, une distrib gento, par exemple, sur cd et tu lui explique qu'à 12 ans , elle a desormais une machine capable de faire tourner les 3 Os les plus importants de la planète, sans compter les autres en emulation.
Si elle craque pas et devient pas la geek de sa classe, c'est qu'elle aime pas l'informatique  
la seule chose sur laquelle elle peut te planter, c'est sur les jeux... Alors, là,  la phrase qui tue: cet ordi c'est fait pour tes etudes, tu peux jouer avec, mais ce n'est pas un ordi pour jouer, c'est un ordi pour aller plus loin que les autres...
bon courage, et ne la dévalorise pas parceque c'est ta belle-fille, ou qu'elle a un sentiment pro-pc, normal à qui fréquente les cours de récréations des écoles...
c'est ta fille ! la fille de la femme que tu aimes...
c'est le moment de lui montrer que tu peux avoir raison, dans le fond, sans aucune question d'autorité.
Avoir un Mac Intel, par rapport à Vista ou xp, c'est pouvoir choisir ce que l'on veut.
Aucun Pc ne fait actuellement la même chose...
après, c'est à elle de voir... etre dans la masse, ou bien avoir LA bécane qui tue ! ????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2007)

Ici? 

Ici. 

Après plus de 4 ans de bons et loyaux services, l'adaptateur secteur du Titanium a rendu l'âme&#8230; ok, l'appart aurait pu cramer.  ça faisait quelques mois qu'il montrait des signes de fatigue, plus ou moins masqués par du bon vieux gaffeur. 

J'ai pris le générique de chez macway. 

Et ben il est moins encombrant. Je repasse dans 4 ans pour vous dire si il a duré aussi longtemps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> masqués par du bon vieux gaffeur.



Tu veux dire que tu as masqué toi même l'objet en question ? 



Bon, cela dit, même problème sur le MacBook Pro de mon fils, sauf que lui, ça n'a tenu que 20 mois environ :casse:

Décoller la coque du bidule, raccourcir le fil de 15 cm, re-souder sur la carte, recoller la coque, et c'est reparti pour j'espère, un peu plus de 20 mois. Le plus chsciant, c'est que le blindage est soudé en deux points sur la carte, merci le pistolet à souder de 100W :love:


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (24 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour tes précieux conseil,  mais, quand je ne suis pas là, elles utilisent mon mac pour   chater, mais elle et sa maman, ne veulent pas admettre que pc c'est de la m......
Je suis seul devant mes 2 macs éternel incompris Heureusement qu'il y a es forums mac


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu as masqué toi même l'objet en question ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai gardé le machin, faudra que je fasse une photo. ça sent le cramé là.


----------



## ibuz (15 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
la batterie de mon titanium g4 400 est H.S
Impossible d'en trouver une sur l'apple store (même sur appel)
je cherche une batterie compatible
que penser de celle-la??

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5298/batterie-powerbook-g4-titanium-truepower-148v-4400mah.html

merci de vos réponses :rateau:​


----------



## Cheuch (24 Décembre 2007)

Voilà bonjour à tous,

(heureux) Propriétaire d'un macbook blanc depuis trois mois à peine, j'en prend le plus grand de soins.(mes potes me définissent même comme maniaco-taré lol)
Bref, en ce qui concerne la batterie, j'ai toujours veillé à ce qu'elle soit COMPLETEMENT dechargée pour la recharger complétement, et quand j'utilise l'ordi sur secteur j'enlève la batterie pour ne pas abimer la batterie.

Seulement, l'autonomie diminuait de plus en plus, de 4h30 facile en utilisant PAGES avec l'écran éclairé faiblement, il est passé a 1h30 2H00.
Je suis immédiatement allé a l'i center, où ils m'ont changé la batterie sans discuter...

Seulement, me voilà maintenant avec une batterie neuve, et le même problème !

7 cycles de charges seulement m'annonce coconuts, et toujours une durée de batterie n'excédant pas du tout 2heures..

Alors d'où le problème vient-il, je commence a me le demander...??

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2007)

Cheuch a dit:


> Bref, en ce qui concerne la batterie, j'ai toujours veillé à ce qu'elle soit COMPLETEMENT dechargée pour la recharger complétement, et quand j'utilise l'ordi sur secteur j'enlève la batterie pour ne pas abimer la batterie.



Tu viens là d'énumérer la liste complète des erreurs à ne pas commettre 

1) Les batteries au lithium (lithium-ions ou lithium-polymères) préfèrent des recharges partielles aux recharges complètes. Le mieux est de recharger la batterie dès que le Mac a accès au secteur, et ne l'utiliser sur batterie que lorsque tu ne peux pas faire autrement !

2) Ôter la batterie lors de l'usage sur secteur ne sert rigoureusement à rien, sinon à provoquer de l'auto-décharge qui va faire vieillir prématurément ta batterie en augmentant artificiellement le nombre de cycles "charge/décharge". En effet, depuis que les mac sont pourvus de batteries au lithium (à une époque où les PC utilisaient encore des batteries au nickel (cadmium-nickel ou nickel-métal hydride)), leur P.M.U (Power Managment Unit) veille à l'entretien optimum de leur batterie(s), en les chargeant lorsque c'est nécessaire, puis, lorsque la charge atteint 100%, en la coupant, et ne la reprenant que lorsque l'auto décharge ou l'utilisation la fait descendre en dessous de 95 ou 96%, pour la remonter à 100%.

De toute façon, sur tout ordinateur utilisant des batteries au lithium, il ne faut pas retirer la batterie en espérant prolonger sa durée de vie, car il est impossible de laisser ces batteries en charge permanente, il est obligatoire de couper la charge dès que le courant de charge descend à 3% de la capacité de la batterie sous peine de la détruire (par dendrimérisation du lithium sur l'anode qui finissent par la mettre en cours circuit). Donc, les constructeurs ont du mettre en place des dispositifs de régulation de la charge très pointus sur ces machines.


----------



## Cheuch (24 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu viens là d'énumérer la liste complète des erreurs à ne pas commettre
> 
> 1) Les batteries au lithium (lithium-ions ou lithium-polymères) préfèrent des recharges partielles aux recharges complètes. Le mieux est de recharger la batterie dès que le Mac a accès au secteur, et ne l'utiliser sur batterie que lorsque tu ne peux pas faire autrement !
> 
> ...




En gros, peu importe s'il est toujours branché au secteur, c'est même préférable c'est ça? 

Et sinon, ça m"explique pas vraiment pourquoi l'autonomie est si faible, quelqu'un aurait  il une idée parce que c'est tout de même bizarre... La batterie n'a pas excédé 2h00 et quelques alors qu'elle était toute neuve...

(merci en tout cas de ta réponse si rapide cher moderaptor)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

Sur nos machines, les batteries au lithium sont préférées à celles au cadmium en raison de leur capacité très supérieure à volume égal. Ça se paie par une durée de vie nettement moins longue (moyenne autour de 250 cycles, jusqu'à 400 cycles dans des conditions idéales, rarement réunies, contre 800 à 1000 cycles pour les batteries au cadmium).

Par ailleurs, la complexité de leur système de charge peut induire parfois des artefacts, à savoir, une autonomie réelle différente de l'autonomie indiquée (par exemple, là tout de suite, mon iBook me dit que sa batterie est chargée à 75% avec 47 A/h pour une autonomie totale de 65 A/h, ce qui correspond en gros à la capacité d'une batterie de voiture diesel  :sick. Cet artefact peut aussi bien être dans un sens que dans l'autre, et le comportement de l'ordi est basé sur cette indication, ce qui fait qu'il peut très bien se mettre en veille avec une batterie à moitié pleine, qu'il croit vide.

Pour remédier à ça, il faut re-calibrer la batterie. Pour ce faire, il te faut réinitialiser la P.M.U., puis décharger la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordi se mette en veille forcée (pour ce faire, désactiver la mise en veille "d'économies d'énergie"), puis, à ce moment, rebrancher l'alimentation, et recharger la batterie jusqu'à 100% *sans aucune interruption* (mais tu peux allumer ou éteindre l'ordi, t'en servir ou non, il faut juste ne pas le débrancher tant que l'indicateur de charge n'indique pas 100%). 0 ce moment, normalement, l'autonomie indiquée correspond peu ou prou à l'autonomie réelle, si aucun élément de ta batterie n'est endommagé (sur une batterie "morte", il est fréquent que seuls 2 ou 4 des entre six et douze éléments qui la constituent le soient en fait, ma batterie d'iBook  "aberrante" est constituée des 6 éléments en état sur les 12 d'une batterie de WallStreet HS. Malheureusement, lorsque j'ai eu l'iBook, les éléments HS de sa batterie ont endommagés l'électronique de la batterie, ce qui fait qu'elle n'est plus entièrement opérationnelle, et de fait, l'iBook ne recharge plus la batterie, qui ne me sert qu'à pallier l'absence de "pile de sauvegarde" des iBook en attendant que je puisse en racheter une).

*Toutefois, je précise que je déconseille fortement aux utilisateurs non avertis de "bricoler" des batteries au lithium, une fausse man&#339;uvre pouvant déclencher l'explosion de la batterie, avec un risque non négligeable de provoquer des blessures graves au bricoleur imprudent.*


----------



## majorkei (25 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
j ai un powerbook G4 12" aluminium 867mhz 640 RAM 93 GO.
c est normal que l ordi se met en " grande veille " des qu elle est a 60 %???
je la charge au maximum, ensuite j enleve le chargeur, 1H20 apres elle est donc a 60% du total, ensuite elle se met en veille (je ne peux plus la ralumer ni l eteindre sans le chargeur...)
et puis quand je remet le chargeur et que je le rallume, elle est a 0% -___-
donc enfaite,
je le recharge pendant 3H30 pour 1H20 d autonomie ^^
d ou vient le probleme ???


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

majorkei a dit:


> bonjour,
> j ai un powerbook G4 12" aluminium 867mhz 640 RAM 93 GO.
> c est normal que l ordi se met en " grande veille " des qu elle est a 60 %???
> je la charge au maximum, ensuite j enleve le chargeur, 1H20 apres elle est donc a 60% du total, ensuite elle se met en veille (je ne peux plus la ralumer ni l eteindre sans le chargeur...)
> ...



ta batterie  est simplement en fin de vie, ta batterie d'origine a 4 ou 5 ans c'est tout a fait normal


----------



## giga64 (25 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour remédier à ça, il faut re-calibrer la batterie. Pour ce faire, il te faut réinitialiser la P.M.U., puis décharger la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordi se mette en veille forcée...


 
Bon à savoir, je n'avais lu ça nulle part ailleur.  
Donc avant chaque calibration, reset PMU.

En ce qui concerne les charges partielles, il me semble avoir lu le même conseil sur wikipedia, mais des conseils différents ailleurs (notamment sur Mac Gé), c'est dur de faire la part des choses... :mouais: Je suis électronicien, mais les accus, c'est un métier à part entière.  

Tu recommandes d'utiliser la batterie le moins souvent possible. 
Apple conseille l'inverse, non ? Le portable est une machine nomade.
Par expérience, je doute qu'utiliser son portable sur secteur pérennise la santé de la batterie. Peux-tu confirmer tes recommandations, STP Pascal ?

Ceci dit, merci pour tes conseils dans ce fil et d'autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

giga64 a dit:


> Bon à savoir, je n'avais lu ça nulle part ailleur.
> Donc avant chaque calibration, reset PMU.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les charges partielles, il me semble avoir lu le même conseil sur wikipedia, mais des conseils différents ailleurs (notamment sur Mac Gé), c'est dur de faire la part des choses... :mouais: Je suis électronicien, mais les accus, c'est un métier à part entière.



Le reset P.M.U. n'est en principe pas obligatoire, mais comme dans le cas d'une batterie non calibrée, on ne sais pas ce que contient la P.M.U. à son sujet, ça me parait préférable. Toutefois, on ne calibre pas une batterie toutes les semaines non plus, seulement lorsqu'on constate des anomalies flagrantes.

Les infos que j'ai donné ici sont fiables, je les tiens de plusieurs sites reconnus (dont le site de guillaume Gete, pour citer le plus connu), dont un est l'&#339;uvre du CEO du principal fabriquant canadien de batteries.



giga64 a dit:


> Tu recommandes d'utiliser la batterie le moins souvent possible.
> Apple conseille l'inverse, non ? Le portable est une machine nomade.
> Par expérience, je doute qu'utiliser son portable sur secteur pérennise la santé de la batterie. Peux-tu confirmer tes recommandations, STP Pascal ?



Oui, dans le cas des batteries au lithium, car ces batteries particulières, dont le cycle de charge est très spécial ; elles doivent être chargées à courant contrôlé, avec des tolérances assez drastiques, tant en courant qu'en tension (contrairement aux batteries au cadmium, qui régulent elles mêmes leur courant de charge), et ont un impératif (sous peine de destruction de la batterie) : lorsque le courant de charge atteint 3% de la capacité nominale de la batterie, elle est chargée, *et le courant de charge doit être interrompu*, donc, ces batteries sont obligatoirement fournies avec une électronique embarquée et un dispositif de charge respectant automatiquement cet impératif. C'est aussi pour cette raison qu'elles ont cinq ou six (selon les modèles) contacts électriques avec le Mac, les deux des extrémités sont le + et le moins, mais les 3 ou 4 intermédiaires ne délivrent pas des tensions différentes, ils servent au dialogue entre la P.M.U. du Mac et l'électronique embarquée de la batterie.

Le conseil d'Apple n'est pas en contradiction avec le mien, je ne dis pas que le Mac ne doit pas être utilisé sur sa batterie, mais qu'il ne doit pas l'être inutilement, c'est à dire qu*'il est préférable* de le brancher *chaque fois que c'est possible*, mais que ça reste une machine nomade, et donc, lorsqu'il n'y a pas de prise de courant à disposition, ça ne doit pas te faire hésiter à l'utiliser sur sa batterie.



giga64 a dit:


> Ceci dit, merci pour tes conseils dans ce fil et d'autres.







EDIT : concernant la durée de vie des batteries, il faut savoir que ce dont je parlais dans mon précédent post peut être remis en question en raison du fait que pour obtenir une capacité suffisante des batteries d'ordinateur, les fabricants sont contraints de mettre des éléments en séries de trois (batteries de 10,8 volts) ou 4 (batteries de 14,4 volts) groupes de deux ou trois éléments en parallèle, selon les modèles, ce qui, en cas de défaut d'un seul élément, amène la destruction prématurée du ou des autres éléments associés en parallèle avec lui, et donc la mise hors service prématurée de la batterie entière (du moins pour les batteries lithium-ions, le cas des lithium-polymères est différent).


----------



## giga64 (26 Décembre 2007)

OK, merci pour les précisions, Pascal.
Je vais creuser le sujet plus sérieusement.


----------



## Cheuch (26 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour remédier à ça, il faut re-calibrer la batterie. Pour ce faire, il te faut réinitialiser la P.M.U., puis décharger la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordi se mette en veille forcée (pour ce faire, désactiver la mise en veille "d'économies d'énergie"), puis, à ce moment, rebrancher l'alimentation, et recharger la batterie jusqu'à 100% *sans aucune interruption* (mais tu peux allumer ou éteindre l'ordi, t'en servir ou non, il faut juste ne pas le débrancher tant que l'indicateur de charge n'indique pas 100%). 0 ce moment, normalement, l'autonomie indiquée correspond peu ou prou à l'autonomie réelle, si aucun élément de ta batterie n'est endommagé (sur une batterie "morte", il est fréquent que seuls 2 ou 4 des entre six et douze éléments qui la constituent le soient en fait, ma batterie d'iBook  "aberrante" est constituée des 6 éléments en état sur les 12 d'une batterie de WallStreet HS. Malheureusement, lorsque j'ai eu l'iBook, les éléments HS de sa batterie ont endommagés l'électronique de la batterie, ce qui fait qu'elle n'est plus entièrement opérationnelle, et de fait, l'iBook ne recharge plus la batterie, qui ne me sert qu'à pallier l'absence de "pile de sauvegarde" des iBook en attendant que je puisse en racheter une).
> 
> *.*



ok je vais tester ça et voir ce que ça donne 
en attendant merci de fournir une réponse rapide et plus que précise ( ça m'étonne franchement d'ailleurs  )

merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2007)

Cheuch a dit:


> en attendant merci de fournir une réponse rapide et plus que précise ( ça m'étonne franchement d'ailleurs  )



Le hasard fait que c'est un sujet que j'ai du creuser ces dernières semaines, pour voir si les éléments épars en ma possession me permettaient de constituer une batterie opérationnelle, donc, je suis documenté de frais, et en profondeur, et j'ai pu ainsi te répondre. Tu aurais posé la question un mois plus tôt, je n'aurais pu que te renvoyer les lieux communs habituels.


----------



## majorkei (26 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ta batterie  est simplement en fin de vie, ta batterie d'origine a 4 ou 5 ans c'est tout a fait normal



ah dsl pour mon topic il fallait poster ici ...
merci pour l information^^
oui mon powerbook a 55 mois :s donc je vois, la batterie est en train de mourir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Donc en gros il faut : -ne pas enlever la batterie quand l'ordi est branché sur secteur
                               -ne pas la decharger puis la recharger completement car avec les           
                                batteries au lithum ca ne sert a rien.

il faut savoir aussi qu'une batterie dure 4 a 5 ans.

c'est bien ca  ? Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2007)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc en gros il faut :
> -ne pas enlever la batterie quand l'ordi est branché sur secteur



Exact, c'est inutile, et la "charge d'entretien"* ne se fait pas en cas d'utilisation sur secteur de longue durée



etienne000 a dit:


> -ne pas la decharger puis la recharger completement car avec les batteries au lithum ca ne sert a rien.



Sauf en cas de nécessité (besoin de l'ordi et pas de prise de courant à portée). De toute façon, on ne peut pas décharger complètement une batterie au lithium, l'électronique "embarquée" s'y oppose, car si la tension d'un élément tombe en dessous de 2,4 volts, il ne sera pas possible de le recharger.



etienne000 a dit:


> il faut savoir aussi qu'une batterie dure 4 a 5 ans.
> 
> c'est bien ca  ? Cordialement.



Non, elle *peut* durer 4 à 5 ans, mais elle peut aussi ne durer que six mois, ça dépend de la façon dont elle est utilisée, du soin qui en est pris, et des "accidents d'utilisation" qu'elle peut subir. Je pense que la durée de vie moyenne (à vue de nez, je n'ai pas de stat) doit se situer plus près de 2 ans - deux ans et demi, que de 4 ou 5 ans.

J'ai ici une batterie de WallStreet qui après 9 ans d'utilisation donne encore un peu plus d'une heure d'autonomie, mais j'en ai aussi eu une H.S. au bout de dix mois !


(*) En fait il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'une "charge d'entretien", un tel concept n'existant pas pour les batteries au lithium, mais simplement d'une compensation automatique de l'auto-décharge de la batterie (qui atteint 10% par mois pour ce type de batterie).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Ok merci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est beaucoup 9ans ! tu l'utilise encore le wallstreet ? on peux faire fonctionner un os x dessus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2007)

etienne000 a dit:


> c'est beaucoup 9ans ! tu l'utilise encore le wallstreet ? on peux faire fonctionner un os x dessus ?



Oui, mais la seconde batterie (la vieille) vient seulement en renfort de sa batterie principale lorsque j'ai besoin de plus d'autonomie (on peut mettre deux batteries sur le WallStreet).

Sinon, c'est un 266 Mhz, il est sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 (via XPostFacto), avec 512 Mo de Ram et un disque dur de 30 Go. Une carte PCMCIA LinkSys est vue comme une carte Airport par le Mac, et selon les besoins, j'ai aussi une carte USB, et une Firewire (mais je ne peux user simultanément que de deux de ces trois cartes). Ayant depuis peu récupéré un iBook G4, le PDQ (Wallstreet de seconde génération) ne me sert plus que pour la numérisation de mes vinyles (car son entrée micro est assez sensible pour y brancher directement la sortie de ma platine vinyle équipée d'une cellule magnétique), et le reste du temps, il est à la disposition de ma fille de 11 ans, mais avant, oui, je m'en servais régulièrement !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

brave powerbook !   ca ne rame pas trop ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2007)

etienne000 a dit:


> brave powerbook !   ca ne rame pas trop ??



Non, en fait il est même mieux sous Panther que sous Jaguar. Pour de la bureautique, un peu de navigation internet, et démarrer les Mac en carafe des clients en mode Target avec sa carte firewire, histoire de voir de quoi ils souffrent, il était parfait. Là, cet aprem, je viens de changer sa charnière d'écran, qui avait pété hier soir (c'est un des points faibles de ce modèle, mais heureusement, j'en ai un autre en épave que je garde pour les pièces), il est reparti pour un tour !

Bon, si on revenais au sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

Oh je ne sait pas...


----------



## Cheuch (2 Janvier 2008)

PASCAL77

J'ai bien fait les manipulations comme tu m'avais dit : 
Pour remédier à ça, il faut re-calibrer la batterie. Pour ce faire, il te faut réinitialiser la P.M.U., puis décharger la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordi se mette en veille forcée (pour ce faire, désactiver la mise en veille "d'économies d'énergie"), puis, à ce moment, rebrancher l'alimentation, et recharger la batterie jusqu'à 100% sans aucune interruption (mais tu peux allumer ou éteindre l'ordi, t'en servir ou non, il faut juste ne pas le débrancher tant que l'indicateur de charge n'indique pas 100%).
0 ce moment, normalement, l'autonomie indiquée correspond peu ou prou à l'autonomie réelle,


Mais rien n'a fonctionné et ma batterie pourtant neuve indique toujours une autonomie trop peu suffisante a mes yeux. (2h00 grand max.)
que faire??

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2008)

Cheuch a dit:


> PASCAL77
> 
> J'ai bien fait les manipulations comme tu m'avais dit :
> Pour remédier à ça, il faut re-calibrer la batterie. Pour ce faire, il te faut réinitialiser la P.M.U., puis décharger la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordi se mette en veille forcée (pour ce faire, désactiver la mise en veille "d'économies d'énergie"), puis, à ce moment, rebrancher l'alimentation, et recharger la batterie jusqu'à 100% sans aucune interruption (mais tu peux allumer ou éteindre l'ordi, t'en servir ou non, il faut juste ne pas le débrancher tant que l'indicateur de charge n'indique pas 100%).
> ...



Là, à part rapporter la batterie, je ne vois plus. Avant de faire ça, tu peux essayer de tout remettre à zéro via l'open firmware, mais sans conviction.

Pour ça, tu démarres le Mac en tenant les touches "pomme" "alt" "O" "F" enfoncées, et tu entres les commandes suivantes (validation par "entrée" entre chaque, et attention, clavier QWERTY)

reset-nvram (donc avec clavier AZERTY tu entres "reset)nvrq,")
set-defaults (donc avec clavier AZERTY tu entres "set)defqults")
reset-all ((donc avec clavier AZERTY tu entres "reset)qll").

A ce stade, le Mac doit redémarrer. si ça n'est pas le cas, tu entres "macboot" (ou mac-boot" je ne me souviens plus soit, avec clavier AZERTY : ",qcboot" ou ",qc)boot")

puis tu recalibre de nouveau ta batterie, mais là, je ne garantis rien.


----------



## Cheuch (2 Janvier 2008)

Soit.
Le truc étrange c'est que la batterie est complètement neuve. Il me l'ont changé exprès.
Bon ben à part changer l'ordi je vois pas...
Mais bon de la a ce qu'ils m'en donnent un neuf..


----------



## Cheuch (11 Janvier 2008)

Finalement, le centre de maintenance m'a informé que ce devait être un bug de Léopard qui semblerait mal gérer l'autonomie de la batterie. Sous Tiger m'a t"on dit, ma batterie fonctionne correctement..

merci quand même de vos réponses rapides et plus que précises


----------



## Fran6 (16 Janvier 2008)

Purée... moi j'ai un Powerbook 1,67ghz qui a bientôt 3 ans. Je n'ai plus la batterie d'origine, on me l'a échangé je ne sais plus quand de peur que mon mac prenne feu. La nouvelle m'a semblé dès le départ largement moins performante et depuis quelques jours, elle a fait un bon vers le bas catastrophique puisqu'elle a maintenant une "health" de 38% et elle ne se recharge jamais à 100%...

J'ai fait des recharges et encore des recharges pour améliorer le tout, mais ça n'a pas changé grand chose... Vraiment la plaie cette histoire. C'est vraiment chiant de débourser des fortunes pour des machines dont certaines pièces ne durent pas si longtemps....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2008)

Fran6 a dit:


> Purée... moi j'ai un Powerbook 1,67ghz qui a bientôt 3 ans. Je n'ai plus la batterie d'origine, on me l'a échangé je ne sais plus quand de peur que mon mac prenne feu. La nouvelle m'a semblé dès le départ largement moins performante et depuis quelques jours, elle a fait un bon vers le bas catastrophique puisqu'elle a maintenant une "health" de 38% et elle ne se recharge jamais à 100%...
> 
> J'ai fait des recharges et encore des recharges pour améliorer le tout, mais ça n'a pas changé grand chose... Vraiment la plaie cette histoire. C'est vraiment chiant de débourser des fortunes pour des machines dont certaines pièces ne durent pas si longtemps....



Deux à trois ans, c'est pas mal pour une batterie, surtout si elle est assez sollicitée.

Les batteries au lithium ont comme particularités, par rapport à celles au nickel précédemment utilisées, d'avoir un bien meilleur rapport "poids/énergie" (à énergie égale, une batterie Nickel-metal hydride serait deux fois plus volumineuse et plus lourde, au moins), et de n'être en aucun cas affectée par le fameux "effet mémoire" qui touche les batteries au nickel.

Ces avantages se paient par les inconvénients suivants : durée de vie moins longue (400 à 500 cycles de recharge dans des conditions optimales (en conditions "réelles", ça tourne plutôt entre 200 et 300), contre 1000 environ pour une batterie au nickel), une plus grande sensibilité aux "mauvais traitements", et un cycle de charge tellement complexe qu'un processeur doit être intégré à la batterie, et un autre à l'ordi (inclus dans la fameuse PMU, Power Managment Unit de nos Mac), rien que pour ça (sur les cinq ou six contacts que comporte ta batterie, il n'y a pas de tension intermédiaire, seuls les deux des extrémités servent à passer le courant, dans un sens ou l'autre, les 3 ou 4 autres (selon le modèle) servent au dialogue entre le processeur de la batterie et la PMU du Mac). 

La sanction, pour une tentative de charge incorrecte (genre les contacts de la batterie directement connectés au chargeur, sans contrôle sont la mise HS de la batterie, et un fort risque d'explosion.

Comme tu peux voir, donc, l'alternative est donc entre avoir des portables gros et lourds, ou avoir des portables plus petits, avec des batteries qui durent moins longtemps.

Maintenant, si tu veux que ta batterie dure le plus longtemps possible, les choses à faire sont les suivantes :

1) n'utiliser ton portable "sur batterie" que lorsque c'est nécessaire (donc lorsque tu ne peux pas le brancher), le mettre sur secteur chaque fois que c'est possible.

2) éviter de "sortir" la batterie du Mac, il ne la charge de toute façon pas en permanence, sinon elle exploserait, dès qu'elle est à 100%, il cesse complètement de l'alimenter (diode du chargeur verte), pour ne recommencer (la diode passe alors au jaune) que lorsque la décharge "naturelle" la fait tomber sous 96 ou 97% (une batterie au lithium non sollicitée se décharge naturellement d'environ 10% de sa capacité par mois).

3) éviter "tant que faire se peut" les recharges partielles, mieux vaut attendre un peu, et la laisser recharger en totalité.

Toutefois, pas de miracle, j'ai ici une batterie de WallStreet de 1998 ou 1999, maintenue opérationnelle avec ces précautions, mais elle à quand même perdu la moitié de sa capacité d'origine.


----------



## Fran6 (16 Janvier 2008)

Salut Pascal et merci pour ces précisions !  

La batterie n'a pas 3 ans. Elle a été changé au moment où il y a eu des soucis de batteries chez Apple, il me semble que c'était il y a 1 an et demi, un truc comme ça... Je n'utilise quasi jamais mon PB sur sa batterie. En tout, elle 98 cycles, alors c'est pour te dire... Le truc c'est qu'elle est passée de 85% à 38% en quelques jours... Je crois que je ne pourrai pas en récupérer grand chose mais vais encore essayer quelques recharges complètes...

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2008)

Fran6 a dit:


> Salut Pascal et merci pour ces précisions !
> 
> La batterie n'a pas 3 ans. Elle a été changé au moment où il y a eu des soucis de batteries chez Apple, il me semble que c'était il y a 1 an et demi, un truc comme ça... Je n'utilise quasi jamais mon PB sur sa batterie. En tout, elle 98 cycles, alors c'est pour te dire... Le truc c'est qu'elle est passée de 85% à 38% en quelques jours... Je crois que je ne pourrai pas en récupérer grand chose mais vais encore essayer quelques recharges complètes...
> 
> a+



essaie de la calibrer (décharge jusqu'à la mise en veille forcée du Mac, puis recharge à 100% *sans interruption*.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

*petit addititif sur les batteries:*

*Attention à la décharge*
Il ne faut pas décharger totalement la batterie dès sa réception. Au contraire, il convient de la recharger totalement sans interruption. En fait, il ne faut jamais décharger la batterie entièrement sous peine de perdre 20 % de sa capacité dun seul coup ! Les systèmes dexploitation veillent généralement sur ce point et séteignent avant que la batterie nait plus dénergie. Cet impératif vient du fait que les accus sont couplés à un circuit électronique complexe qui doit constamment être alimenté. De plus, une décharge totale entraîne une dégradation chimique des éléments au sein de laccumulateur. À cause de cela, une recharge de la batterie (après une décharge totale) peut être potentiellement dangereuse. Cest pour cela quun circuit interne peut empêcher la recharge afin déviter tout incident. Cela aura aussi pour conséquence de rendre la batterie inutilisable. Il est déconseillé de décharger plus de 95 % de sa batterie, dans la mesure du possible. De plus petites recharges sont souvent le plus appropriées.

*Cycle de charge/décharge*
Contrairement à ce que lopinion publique laisse entendre, le nombre de cycle de recharge nest pas identique au nombre de fois que lon recharge la batterie. Confus ? Par exemple, votre batterie descend à 50 % de charge. Vous la rechargez à 100 %, puis recommencez lopération. Vous venez de rechargez votre batterie deux fois, mais deux recharges de 50 % correspondent à un seul cycle de recharge. Contrairement donc à une idée reçue, il nest pas nécessaire dattendre que la batterie soit vide pour recharger. Dailleurs, comme nous lavons vu plus haut, cest même tout le contraire. 

À toute règle son exception. Il est conseillé, lors des premières utilisations, de charger pleinement la batterie puis datteindre le seuil critique de lordinateur portable (5% de charge), sans recharge intermédiaire et sans descendre en dessous de cette limite. Une fois le seuil atteint, on la recharge totalement. Contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent aujourdhui, cette manuvre nest pas faite pour roder la batterie et la faire gagner en capacité, mais simplement pour affiner les systèmes mesurant le niveau de charge. Cest ce que lon appelle la calibration, car cela permet de calibrer le système de mesures qui pourra alors donner une estimation plus précise de lénergie restante. En moyenne, il est conseillé de calibrer sa batterie tous les mois, surtout si vous effectuez le plus souvent de petites recharges.

*Perte normale*
Les accumulateurs Lithium-ion ont la particularité de perdre en capacité au cours des dix premiers cycles. La perte nest pas grande (quelques pour cent) et satténue au fur et à mesure. Cette perte dépend beaucoup des matériaux utilisés et nest donc pas la même pour toutes les batteries, ni même systématiques.

La baisse sexplique néanmoins en raison du processus de fabrication de la cellule Li-ion. Au moment où la pile est fabriquée, le constructeur applique un cycle de charge/décharge qui forme une couche protectrice sur lanode, mais qui a pour effet de consommer un peu de lithium. Cette couche va avoir tendance à saffiner avec les premiers cycles, ce qui aura pour conséquence de consommer un peu plus de lithium encore. Moins de lithium signifie logiquement moins de capacité. Il est néanmoins très difficile de déterminer à quel point laccu perd en capacité, sachant que ce phénomène varie en fonction des matériaux utilisés.


----------



## Fran6 (30 Janvier 2008)

Mais pour regagner de la capacité, je dois donc la décharger à max 95% et pas totalement ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

Fran6 a dit:


> Mais pour regagner de la capacité, je dois donc la décharger à max 95% et pas totalement ??


 
bonjour,

ce n'est pas pour regagner en capacité mais pour la *calibrer* (faire une calibration 1 fois par mois). et il est conseiller de faire plutôt  des petites recharges que d'attendre le seuil critique des 5%.

une batterie a un nombre de cycle de charges définies en fonction de ses caratéristiques. cela veut dire que tu ne gagneras jamais en capacité, mais plutôt le contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

pour finir
les batteries s'usent avec le temps dû au vieillissement naturel de leurs composants chimiques et décroient à chaque cycle chargement / déchargement.

*et*
"Une batterie qui reste inutilisée à lintérieur dun portable se décharge un peu plus vite que la normale à cause de la chaleur dégagée par le fonctionnement de lordinateur. Une fois que le niveau de charge descend en dessous dun niveau prédéterminé (différent pour chaque constructeur.), ladaptateur secteur recharge la batterie jusquau maximum. Au fur et à mesure que la batterie vieillit ce cycle est de plus en plus court ce qui accélère encore la dégradation de son autonomie."


----------



## bambinomac (4 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Je viens de changer la batterie de mon iBook G3, qui est sous Mac Os X.4.11. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que la jauge affichée dans la barre des menues, joue au yoyo.

Elle affiche tantôt 1h50 puis 3h10 puis redescend, remonte.

Existe-t-il un réglage spécifique qui rendrait stable cet affichage ? Lorsque j'ai reçu cette batterie, elle était chargée à 50%. Je fais un cycle de déchargement total, puis je la rechargerais complètement comme précisé sur la notice.

Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

bambinomac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens de changer la batterie de mon iBook G3, qui est sous Mac Os X.4.11. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que la jauge affichée dans la barre des menues, joue au yoyo.
> 
> ...



Non, car l'autonomie que t'affiche le Mac est calculée en temps réel, en fonction de la consommation électrique à un instant donné. Cette consommation pouvant varier dans d'importantes proportions selon l'usage que tu fais du Mac, l'information sur l'autonomie restante est réévaluée constamment afin de t'éviter une mauvaise surprise.


----------



## bambinomac (4 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal 77, bien compris. Pour le moment, après une recharge complète, ça à l'air de se stabiliser. j'ai été surpris de ce comportement.

Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Mars 2008)

Un iBook G4 - 14" - Tiger,  de novembre 2005 (2 ans et 4 mois), s'arrête au moment où la batterie indique 35 % de charge restants et ce depuis seulement une semaine. On a réparé les autorisations, passé un coup d'ONYX, calibré la batterie ... = sans succès. Si vous avez un conseil, une piste


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2008)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Un iBook G4 - 14" - Tiger,  de novembre 2005 (2 ans et 4 mois), s'arrête au moment où la batterie indique 35 % de charge restants et ce depuis seulement une semaine. On a réparé les autorisations, passé un coup d'ONYX, calibré la batterie ... = sans succès. Si vous avez un conseil, une piste




vu l'âge de ta machine : ta batterie est en fin de vie


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> vu l'âge de ta machine : ta batterie est en fin de vie



Bon, je prépare 129 euros ... ben oui, tout a une fin


----------



## maximeG (24 Mars 2008)

La batterie de mon PB 15" 1,5GHZ, de 36 mois tout juste :love:  , n'a plus que 80% de sa valeur de charge maximale.
J'ai changé de batterie il y a un an grâce au programme d'échange d'apple (la précédente était totalement morte, même pas 10% de sa valeur de charge maximale...:rateau: ).

Que puis je faire pour remédier à ce problème (sachant que je vide régulièrement entièrement ma batterie, et qu'ensuite je la laisse se charger au maximum.) 

Mon adapteur secteur est lui aussi presque neuf, suite à un accident: le cable avait été sectionné :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2008)

maximeG a dit:


> La batterie de mon PB 15" 1,5GHZ, de 36 mois tout juste :love:  , n'a plus que 80% de sa valeur de charge maximale.
> J'ai changé de batterie il y a un an grâce au programme d'échange d'apple (la précédente était totalement morte, même pas 10% de sa valeur de charge maximale...:rateau: ).
> 
> Que puis je faire pour remédier à ce problème (sachant que je vide régulièrement entièrement ma batterie, et qu'ensuite je la laisse se charger au maximum.)
> ...



Faire le contraire de ce que tu fais. Il y a plus de dix ans maintenant que les Mac ne sont plus équipés de batteries au nickel, les batteries au lithium elles, préfèrent les recharges partielles, et n'ont aucun "effet mémoire", donc vider systématiquement ta batterie avant de la recharger à fond ne fait que diminuer sa durée de vie (déjà plus courte que celle d'une batterie au nickel). Sur mon WallStreet de 1998, la batterie d'origine affiche encore environ 60% de sa capacité d'origine grace à une utilisation judicieuse (c'est à dire que chaque fois que je peux brancher l'ordi, je le fais).

Quand aux calibrages de la batterie (la vider complètement, puis la recharger à fond sans interruption de charge), trois ou quatre par an suffisent, inutile d'en faire un par mois !


----------



## plogoff (30 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Lorsque j'utilise mon Ibook tel un ordinateur fixe, puis-je le faire en laissant la Batterie en place  ou est-il préférable de l'enlever?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Alex543 (30 Mars 2008)

Moi personnellement je l'enleverais.


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2008)

plogoff a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Lorsque j'utilise mon Ibook tel un ordinateur fixe, puis-je le faire en laissant la Batterie en place  ou est-il préférable de l'enlever?
> 
> Merci d'avance






Alex543 a dit:


> Moi personnellement je l'enleverais.



et ben non, il faut la laisser en place dans la machine


----------



## Alex543 (30 Mars 2008)

Ok merci macinside de cette précision.


----------



## plogoff (31 Mars 2008)

merci pour les réponses...


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

maximeG a dit:


> La batterie de mon PB 15" 1,5GHZ, de 36 mois tout juste :love:  , n'a plus que 80% de sa valeur de charge maximale.
> J'ai changé de batterie il y a un an grâce au programme d'échange d'apple (la précédente était totalement morte, même pas 10% de sa valeur de charge maximale...:rateau: ).
> 
> Que puis je faire pour remédier à ce problème (sachant que je vide régulièrement entièrement ma batterie, et qu'ensuite je la laisse se charger au maximum.)
> ...



Hé bien tu as de la chance, la mienne est morte. Apple me l'avait changé il y a 18 mois à peine ... Elle ne se charge plus du tout depuis 2 jours. Reset PMU n'a rien changé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

plogoff a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Lorsque j'utilise mon Ibook tel un ordinateur fixe, puis-je le faire en laissant la Batterie en place  ou est-il préférable de l'enlever?
> 
> Merci d'avance





Alex543 a dit:


> Moi personnellement je l'enleverais.



Ça serait bien de lire au moins les deux trois dernières pages avant de poser des questions déjà ultra rabâchées. Sur la page juste avant la votre, il y a ça !

EDIT : Toutefois, je m'aperçois avec horreur que ce post comporte une imprécision de ma part susceptible de vous induire en erreur :affraid:



> 3) éviter "tant que faire se peut" les recharges partielles, mieux vaut attendre un peu, et la laisser recharger en totalité.



Ça signifie qu'il vaut mieux la recharger jusqu'à 100% en une seule fois, *mais pas du tout qu'il faille attendre qu'elle soit complètement vide pour le faire.* Au contraire, les batteries au lithium préfèrent des recharges le plus courtes possibles, la charger (par exemple) de 70% à 100% diminue moins sa durée de vie que la recharger systématiquement de zéro à 100%


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

Pas de soucis Pascal.

Sinon pour infos ma batterie qui est morte n'a que 83 cycles. C'est quand même rageant. Et effectivement j'avais remarqué qu'elle était moins performante neuve que celle d'origine. Est-ce qu'Apple devant le nombre de remplacement à du trouver des batteries de moindre qualité pour répondre à la demande ?

De toute façon elle n'est plus sous garantie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de soucis Pascal.
> 
> Sinon pour infos ma batterie qui est morte n'a que 83 cycles. C'est quand même rageant. Et effectivement j'avais remarqué qu'elle était moins performante neuve que celle d'origine. Est-ce qu'Apple devant le nombre de remplacement à du trouver des batteries de moindre qualité pour répondre à la demande ?
> 
> De toute façon elle n'est plus sous garantie.



En fait, les causes peuvent être multiples. Généralement, c'est une défaillance de l'électronique interne qui provoque la détérioration de tout ou partie des éléments, et ça peut aussi bien survenir au bout de six mois que de cinq ans.

Le fait que tu l'ai trouvée moins performante peut aussi être lié à ce phénomène. J'en ai eu une comme ça, morte après une trentaine de cycles seulement, après autopsie, il s'est avéré que sur les douze éléments (batterie de WallStreet), deux étaient morts, quatre salement endommagés (disons "agonisant"), et six intacts.


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, les causes peuvent être multiples. Généralement, c'est une défaillance de l'électronique interne qui provoque la détérioration de tout ou partie des éléments, et ça peut aussi bien survenir au bout de six mois que de cinq ans.
> 
> Le fait que tu l'ai trouvée moins performante peut aussi être lié à ce phénomène. J'en ai eu une comme ça, morte après une trentaine de cycles seulement, après autopsie, il s'est avéré que sur les douze éléments (batterie de WallStreet), deux étaient morts, quatre salement endommagés (disons "agonisant"), et six intacts.



Bon je te l'envoie pour autopsie, Dr Pascal de Bones ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bon je te l'envoie pour autopsie, Dr Pascal de Bones ?



Pascal, c'est mon pseudo, mon vrai nom, c'est Dr Mallard, du NCIS (Ex "agent très spécial" Illya Kouriakine, un autre pseudo que j'ai eu)


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

Il n'y a pas de reset sur les batteries ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de reset sur les batteries ?



du genre "pousse bouton", non, leur électronique interne ne comprend pas de circuit "intelligent", uniquement des convertisseurs "analogique/numérique" pour mémoriser les infos, et les passer au Mac, la partie "intelligente" éventuellement "sujette à bug" se situe dans la PMU du Mac.

Lorsque tu "calibre" ta batterie, tu force la mise à jour de la partie des infos qui est mémorisée !


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> du genre "pousse bouton", non, leur électronique interne ne comprend pas de circuit "intelligent", uniquement des convertisseurs "analogique/numérique" pour mémoriser les infos, et les passer au Mac, la partie "intelligente" éventuellement "sujette à bug" se situe dans la PMU du Mac.
> 
> Lorsque tu "calibre" ta batterie, tu force la mise à jour de la partie des infos qui est mémorisée !



Bon donc plus rien à faire ... Je vais lui faire un petit cercueil et l'enterrer dans le jardin pour que des archéologues (Zaïus ?) la retrouve dans 10000 ans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2008)

Là, les écolos vont te tomber sur le râble ...


----------



## cakos21 (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je possède un PowerBook Titanium Gigabit Ethernet (667 Mhz de 2001).
Celui-ci ne peut fonctionner que sur secteur car la batterie n'estpas reconnue par le système et elle ne se recharge pas. Une des conséquences est la perte régulière de la date système.
Auriez-vous la gentillesse de me donner quelques pistes d'investigation ?
Par avance, merci.
Laurent​


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Avril 2008)

http://search.ebay.fr/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=powerbook+g4&category0=

tu n as plus qu a trouver la bonne batterie, pour cela il y a un numero de model sous ta batterie


----------



## cakos21 (26 Avril 2008)

En fait, la batterie d'origine s'est à ne plus fonctionner d'un seul coup. Il s'agit peut être d'autre chose.


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2008)

ta batterie va avoir 7 ans, c'est normal  change la


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> http://search.ebay.fr/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=powerbook+g4&category0=
> 
> tu n as plus qu a trouver la bonne batterie, pour cela il y a un numero de model sous ta batterie



Sans façon, le système eBay est une belle couillonade. Sans moi ! 



cakos21 a dit:


> En fait, la batterie d'origine s'est à ne plus fonctionner d'un seul coup. Il s'agit peut être d'autre chose.



Il m'est arrivé la même chose sur mon AluBook et la batterie est bien morte.

Pour ton Titanium, tu peux trouver une batterie chez aboutbatteries.com pour 52 euros port compris.

C'est d'ailleurs chez eux que j'avais acheté ma seconde batterie pour mon ancien Titanium. Ce que j'aime bien c'est qu'il respectent strictement le voltage/ampérage du constructeur, donc tu as exactement la même batterie que chez Apple.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2008)

Petit problème, aujourd'hui... 
Décidé à aller à la Bibliothèque Universitaire pour réviser mes partiels, j'y allais muni de mon bel iBook pour prendre des notes etc... 
Je mets la bête en état de veille dans sa housse et dans mon sac, puis je m'en vais, d'un pas fier et décidé.
Arrivé sur place, je sors mon ordi, et, ô surprise, celui-ci était éteint... J'appuie sur le bouton, rien, que dalle... J'enlève donc la batterie, je la remets, et ça a démarré... Seulement, il a tenu cinq minutes 
J'ai essayé une ou deux fois encore, pareil.

Je ne vous cache donc pas un certain pincement au ventre...  Car j'avais peur que ma carte mère soit en train de griller... 
Finalement, de retour chez moi, j'ai branché le portable au secteur, et là, pas d'extinction intempestive... 

J'en conclus donc qu'il s'agit de la batterie qui doit être un peu défectueuse. 
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## intra (17 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bien tu as de la chance, la mienne est morte. Apple me l'avait changé il y a 18 mois à peine ... Elle ne se charge plus du tout depuis 2 jours. Reset PMU n'a rien changé.



J'ai eu exactement le même problème. Ma batterie changée par apple au moment de l'histoire de batteries explosives  a commencé à perdre en charge très soudainement. Avec seulement 40 cycles la capacité n'est plus que 40% de celle originelle et tout dans vraiment pas longtemps : il y a trois mois ma capacité etait encore 87%. J'ai fait un reset de la PMU qui n'a pas beaucoup changé les choses.  Est ce que ca vous semble normal quand même?

Question un peu stupide : Je ne peux rien faire du point de vu de la garantie, n'est pas? J'ai une apple care mais je doute que ils prennent en charge les batteries


----------



## Albin22 (18 Mai 2008)

est-ce normal ? cela veut dire qu'elle a perdu 70% de sa capacité en 430 cycles.
Merci. Quelle est la capacité d'une neuve ? avec wifi allumé et BT éteint, surf sur internet?
Merci.


----------



## tsss (18 Mai 2008)

Hello, un p'tit tour ici peut-être.


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2008)

Deux remarques :

Une batterie neuve de 17" doit faire dans les 5400 mAh.

430 cycles, c'est beaucoup !

Bref, j'ai bien l'impression que ta batterie arrive au bout...


----------



## manustyle (19 Mai 2008)

La mienne est a 2185 mAh / 4400 avec 532 cycles.


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2008)

D'où la proposition de tsss, tout en sachant que cela ne rendra de loin pas toute l'autonomie de la batterie...


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2008)

Albin22 a dit:


> est-ce normal ? cela veut dire qu'elle a perdu 70% de sa capacité en 430 cycles.
> Merci. Quelle est la capacité d'une neuve ? avec wifi allumé et BT éteint, surf sur internet?
> Merci.







Tox a dit:


> Deux remarques :
> 
> Une batterie neuve de 17" doit faire dans les 5400 mAh.
> 
> ...



remplace donc ta batterie


----------



## Albin22 (21 Mai 2008)

C'est ce que j'ai fais, mais j'ai pris une batterie no name car les 129 de l'AS me laisse ...
Je dois la recevoir cette semaine, normalement.
Depuis mon 1er message le niveau de la batterie reconnu par mon PB affiche 1200...1740...1680...bref c'est assez aléatoire...je vais tenter la démarche de tssss.
Pouvez vous me confirmer ? j'éteins le PB, j'enlève batterie + secteur, 5 sec sur le bouton de l'alim, je rebranche tout (batterie + secteur), et je rallume e je constate s'il y a un changement ?

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont répondu !


----------



## biquet82 (17 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Je voudrais savoir si c'est vrai qu'il faut débrancher la batterie si on utilise un iBook sur secteur.

Il parait, que la batterie "s'habitue" en quelque sorte, et diminue en capacité à force.

Je demande donc confirmation.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

*C'est absolument faux*. Il y a beau temps que les portables n'utilisent plus de batteries au nickel (NiCD ou NiMH), mais des batteries au lithium (lithium ions ou lithium polymères)*, or, une batterie au lithium tend à exploser si on ne cesse pas de l'alimenter une fois qu'elle est chargée en totalité, ce qui implique qu'un portable utilisant une telle batterie (depuis plus de 10 ans pour les Mac, un peu moins pour les PC) doit obligatoirement intégrer un dispositif de gestion de la charge de la batterie qui coupe son alimentation lorsqu'elle est chargée à 100%, et la reprend automatiquement (si le portable est branché, bien entendu) lorsqu'elle tombe en dessous d'un certain pourcentage de charge (généralement autour de 95-96%, la décharge naturelle** d'une batterie au lithium étant d'environ 10% de sa capacité par mois).

Pour ton iBook, regarde le jack du chargeur : lorsque sa lumière est jaune, il charge la batterie, lorsqu'elle est verte, la batterie ne reçois rien, elle n'est plus "en charge", c'est comme si elle avait été ôtée du Mac, de ce point de vue.

(*) Ces batteries ont une durée de vie plus courte que celles au nickel, mais à volume égal, offrent à peu près le double de leur capacité : sur l'iBook, on trouve des batteries de 4, et même 4,4 A/h, une batterie au nickel de ce volume n'offrirait au mieux que 2,4 ou 2,5 A/h, pour une NiMH, et moins de 2 A/h pour une NiCd.

(**) C'est à dire sa décharge lorsqu'elle n'est pas utilisée.

EDIT : pour situer les choses, voici côte à côte une batterie lithium ion d'iBook 12" de 4,4 A/h, et une batterie NiMH de 2,6 A/h (vieux portable Toshiba de 1995). Pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivoque, elles sont de la même épaisseur :


----------



## biquet82 (18 Juin 2008)

ok pour la lumière sur le connecteur d'alim. Donc pas besoin de la retirer, sur un iBook datant de 2004.
Merci pour ce complément d'infos très utile. 

Je retirai la batterie de temps en temps, lorsque je l'utilisais sur secteur, est ce pour cette raison que mon alim a l'air de m'avoir laché? Elle ne chargeait plus ma batterie. En testant a vide, je me suis aperçu qu'elle avait une tension de 2,3V, je me suis dit que l'alim était HS, enfin j'espère !
Donc j'ai commandé une nouvelle alim...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

biquet82 a dit:


> ok pour la lumière sur le connecteur d'alim. Donc pas besoin de la retirer, sur un iBook datant de 2004.
> Merci pour ce complément d'infos très utile.
> 
> Je retirai la batterie de temps en temps, lorsque je l'utilisais sur secteur, est ce pour cette raison que mon alim a l'air de m'avoir laché? Elle ne chargeait plus ma batterie. En testant a vide, je me suis aperçu qu'elle avait une tension de 2,3V, je me suis dit que l'alim était HS, enfin j'espère !
> Donc j'ai commandé une nouvelle alim...



Ah ben oui, 2,3V, c'est une alim HS  sauf que tes 2,3V tu les trouves entre quoi et quoi ? Parce que le blindage et le contact d'extrémité du jack, ça n'est pas l'alim, l'alim, ce sont les deux autres contacts du jack, ceux inaccessibles sans ouvrir le blindage !


----------



## biquet82 (18 Juin 2008)

Alors je me suis trompé. J'ai pris le blindage pour le négatif...
Comment je peux savoir si mon alim est hs ou si ca vient de l'intérieur du mac?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

biquet82 a dit:


> Alors je me suis trompé. J'ai pris le blindage pour le négatif...
> Comment je peux savoir si mon alim est hs ou si ca vient de l'intérieur du mac?



L'alim est déjà suspecte, normalement, tu devrais avoir moins d'un volt entre le blindage et l'extrémité, et environ 0,1V entre le blindage et le premier contact sous l'extrémité. Pour le second contact (la masse), il est trop loin, je ne peux pas l'atteindre ! Le blindage et l'extrémité, c'est pour allumer la lumière verte ou jaune !


----------



## biquet82 (18 Juin 2008)

Ok, je sais pas i j'ai le droit de développer le sujet ici, mais comment je peux réparer ca, si ca vient de la connexion sur la carte mere?
Etant donné qu'il tourne avec la batterie, logiquement ca devrait venir que de la connexion?

J'ai retesté la tension masse/extrémité.
Je suis sur position AC, il me trouve 4.3V, 5,4V, 6V maintenant... je comprends rien, de toute façon l'alim est sur le secteur, elle chauffe pas du tout, mes autres alim qui sont sur la même rampe, chauffe san mettre en marche les autres appareils.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

Je viens de re-tester en AC pour être sûr (l'alim, c'est du DC), 0,1 volt. Ton alim semble donc bien être le problème.

Toutefois, si ce n'est pas elle, ça peut être la carte d'alim, l'alim n'arrive pas directement sur la carte mère, mais sur une petite carte qui supporte le jack femelle. Je l'ai changée sur mon iBook, un composant défectueux faisait que dès qu'elle chauffait un peu, elle se coupait. J'ai du la payer 40 ou 50 &#8364; d'occasion, ça doit être autour de 150 neuf, je pense.


----------



## biquet82 (19 Juin 2008)

Du nouveau, je viens de tester une autre alim, d'un titanium, et i lse trouve que le mac se lance avec cette alim, donc mon problème venait bien de l'alim.
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## gaspardml (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours :
Alors voilà j'ai un problème avec la batterie de mon powerbook G4. Don je suis allé regarder les recommendations que le site d'apple fournissait. J'ai suivis leurs instructions à la letre mais elles n'ont abouti à rien.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2008)

hello, quelles recommandations as-tu suivit ? (un peu de détail pour nous aider afin que l'on t'aide, parcque là .... ) reset smc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2008)

tsss a dit:


> hello, quelles recommandations as-tu suivit ? (un peu de détail pour nous aider afin que l'on t'aide, parcque là .... ) reset smc ?



Vi ! Et aussi : quel problème as tu avec ta batterie, depuis quand l'as tu, combien de cycles a-t-elle  Parce que là, tu aurais simplement écrit "j'ai un problème, donnez moi la solution", on en saurait presque autant !


----------



## fotox (27 Juillet 2008)

je cherche une personne qui possède un powerbook G4 pour tester mon chargeur car je ne sais pas si c'est le chargeur qui est défectueux ou la prise du powerbook

je suis à côté de Dijon, et je peux me déplacer pour faire le test 

merci


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un probleme de tenue de charge. A 100% la batterie se décharge à une vitesse sans égale. En gros je tiens pas plus de 40mn. Par ex. le compteur qui affiche le décompte du temps restant en hors charge passe de 1h30 à 45mn en 5mn ! 

Pour info, j'ai remplacé ma batterie dans le cadre d'un échange par Apple suite à une série de batterie défectueuse, du coup, en moins d'un an, c'est avec celle-ci que je me retrouve en rade ! La batterie peut etre remplacée grâce à l'extention de garantie selon vous ?

A+


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2008)

PadawanMac a dit:


> J'ai un probleme de tenue de charge. A 100% la batterie se décharge à une vitesse sans égale. En gros je tiens pas plus de 40mn. Par ex. le compteur qui affiche le décompte du temps restant en hors charge passe de 1h30 à 45mn en 5mn !
> 
> Pour info, j'ai remplacé ma batterie dans le cadre d'un échange par Apple suite à une série de batterie défectueuse, du coup, en moins d'un an, c'est avec celle-ci que je me retrouve en rade ! La batterie peut etre remplacée grâce à l'extention de garantie selon vous ?
> 
> A+



Je te confirme qu'Apple s'est bien moqué de nous là. Moi aussi la batterie que j'ai eu suite à l'échange a tenu à peine un an avant de lâcher. Et en plus quand je l'ai reçu, elle tenait déjà moins bien la charge que celle que j'ai renvoyé. La qualité, c'est vraiment fini chez la pomme ... et évidement c'est pour ma pomme


----------



## PadawanMac (29 Juillet 2008)

Tu es plus pessimiste que moi lol  Bon je me dis que c'est une mauvaise série comme il y'en a dans les voitures... J'ai RDV jeudi pour envisager un remplacement, en espérant sous garantie, je verrai bien. 

A+


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2008)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Tu es plus pessimiste que moi lol  Bon je me dis que c'est une mauvaise série comme il y'en a dans les voitures... J'ai RDV jeudi pour envisager un remplacement, en espérant sous garantie, je verrai bien.
> 
> A+



Remplacer une mauvaise série, par une plus mauvaise, j'ai du mal à être optimiste


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Juillet 2008)

Je te l'accorde


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Remplacer une mauvaise série, par une plus mauvaise, j'ai du mal à être optimiste


Moi j'ai eu une batterie remplacée avec mon powerbook et elle avait que 2heures d'autonomie


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

Je lis depuis quelques posts vos misères avec vos batteries neuve, et vos récriminations contre Apple qui fournirait des batteries de moins bonne qualité.

Vu qu'en matière de batteries au lithium, il ne peut guère y avoir, au pire, qu'une série défectueuse en raison d'une erreur de conception (le cas des batteries Sony qui gonflent), et qu'à ma connaissance, en matière de batteries, Apple ne se fournit que chez deux constructeurs : Sony et Panasonic, qui ont tous deux plus à perdre qu'à gagner en fournissant des produits de qualité contestable, je me pose la question de savoir si *vous* avez bien fait ce qu'il fallait : essentiellement fait un reset de la PMU avant de mettre la nouvelle batterie en service, et la vider dans le Mac dès sa mise en service (c'est à dire ne pas brancher le Mac tant que la batterie neuve n'est pas vide et que le Mac ne s'est pas mis en veille forcée, puis ensuite avoir rechargé complètement cette batterie *en une seule fois sans aucune interruption*) ?

Comme je le précisais ailleurs, votre Mac évalue l'autonomie de sa batterie en fonction du temps qu'il met à la recharger. Par conséquence, si pour telle ou telle raison, il pense votre batterie vide alors qu'elle ne l'est pas, il va mettre moins longtemps à la recharger, et considérer sa capacité comme diminuée, et comme dans tout cercle vicieux qui se respecte, le phénomène va s'amplifier régulièrement.

Il n'est pas certain, donc, que les faibles autonomies que vous reprochez à vos batteries leurs soient imputables en fait.

Bien sûr, le remède n'est pas évident à mettre en &#339;uvre, ni sans risque, mais il marche. Je ne l'ai pas encore appliqué jusqu'à la limite, mais la première tentative, stoppée trop tôt autant par manque de temps que par précaution, la capacité de la batterie de mon iBook, qui était tombée à 64% après moins de 20 cycles (17 ou 18, faudrait que je vérifie) est remontée à 72%, soit 8% de gain après une demi heure de mise en &#339;uvre.

Alors, ce que j'ai fait : dès que mon iBook est passé en "veille forcée", j'ai ôté la batterie *avant* de le remettre sur secteur (faut rien avoir d'important en cours, évidemment, car il s'éteint), puis, j'ai mesuré la tension en charge (2 ampères environ, la charge, dans mon cas, mais je recommande moins) : 10,4 volts, pour une batterie de 10,8 volts soit disant vide, pas mal, hein ! 

Donc, toujours sous le contrôle de mon voltmètre, je l'ai laissée continuer à se décharger (dans une ampoule de feu de recul/brouillard de voiture : 12V 21 W), le but était de descendre la tension en charge à environ 8 volts. Après une demi heure, la dite tension n'était encore tombée qu'à un peu plus de 9 volts. insuffisant, mais vu le côté "vite fait" de mon montage (je devais tenir les contacts sur l'ampoule à la main, n'ayant pas de douille convenable), je décidais d'arrêter et de voir ou j'en était.

Donc, après recharge complète de la batterie dans l'iBook, j'étais passé de 64% à 72%, alors que ma batterie avait fourni deux ampères pendant trente minute, ce qui correspond à plus de 22% de sa capacité nominale (4,4 ampères/heure), et que sa tension en charge m'indiquait qu'elle n'était pas encore vide.

Bien entendu, je vais renouveler l'expérience, de façon un peu moins violente (je prendrais une ampoule de 5/6 watts au lieu de 21), et cette fois, avec une douille, histoire de ne pas être obligé de tenir les sondes du voltmètre à la main tout le long de l'expérience. J'ai bon espoir de remonter la capacité de cette batterie à plus de 4 A/h, sans doute entre 4,2 et 4,4, donc entre 95 et 100% de sa capacité nominale.

AVERTISSEMENT : Les batteries lithium-ion de Mac sont constituées de trois ou 4 groupes de deux ou trois éléments au lithium montés en série (gros jack d'alim (3,5 mm) = série de 4 groupes, petit jack d'alim (2,5 mm) = série de 3 groupes).* la tension de chaque élément ne doit jamais tomber en dessous de 2,4 volts*, soit en théorie 7,2 volts pour les batteries de 10,8 volts, et 9,6 volts pour les batteries de 14,4 volts. Cependant, certains éléments peuvent être un peu mieux que d'autres, ce qui fait par exemple qu'à 7,2 volts, il est possible d'avoir, par exemple deux groupes à 2,5 volts, et le troisième à seulement 2,2 volts. Pour éviter ça, je préconise de ne pas descendre en dessous de 8 volts sur une batterie de 10,8 volts, et 11,2 volts pour une de 14,4 volts (à priori, les batteries de 14,4 volts ne concernent que les PowerBook G3 et les iBook "Palourde", les portables plus récents sont en 10,8 volts), partant du principe que si une marge de 0,8 volts est insuffisante, la batterie est de toute façon déjà à l'agonie, au moins un des groupes qui la constituent étant sur le point de lâcher.



*NB : Mon expérience ne concerne que les batteries lithium-ions (et même pour celles ci n'est pas totalement dépourvue de risque, donc je donne l'info, mais si vous tentez l'expérience, c'est à vos risques et périls), je n'ai pas la moindre idée de sa transposabilité aux batteries lithium-polymères, du moins en ce qui concerne les valeurs limites, donc, si vous avez de telles batteries, prudence, je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure on peut leur faire la même chose.*


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Juillet 2008)

Ton explication est pertinente. Je n'ai pas fait ce RESET avant de changer ma batterie en revanche, il me semble bien avoir attentue qu'elle se vide avant de remettre le PB sur le secteur. Si ce que tu dis est exact, le probleme c'est que Apple n'avait pas fournit ces explications lors du remplacement de la dite batterie. Dans mon cas elle m'a été livrée par UPS dans un colis sans notice. 

Ce que je vais faire cet après-midi : j'appelle mon réparateur (agréer Apple) pour voir si je peux procéder au remplacement de la batterie sous couvert de mon extention garantie (je doute...). Sinon, je vais re-examiner ton scénario pour tenter de récupérer un peu d'énergie.

ps: qu'est-ce que le PMU ? La carte mère ?

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2008)

PadawanMac a dit:


> ps: qu'est-ce que le PMU ? La carte mère ?
> 
> A+



Le PMU &#8230; Outch, pardon &#8230;  &#8230; L*a* PMU (UGE in french) Signifie "*P*ower *M*anagment *U*nit", soit en français *U*nité de *G*estion d'*É*nergie, sur certains Mac, elle est intégrée à la carte mère, sur d'autres, non, c'est une carte à part*.

Dans la page du lien est expliquée la méthode de réinitilisation !

PMU d'un PB G4 12" :




(*) En général "carte à part" sur les portables


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2008)

T'inquiètes Pascal, je l'ai resetté ma batterie. Et même si la charge restait faible, ce n'est pas normal que les éléments lâchent au bout d'un an. Elle morte, définitivement.

Alors oui Apple a fourni des batteries pire que celles remplacées. J'ai changé de portable aussi je ne suis pas allé plus loin, mais en tant que client, je ne trouve pas ça très pro.

En tout cas la prochaine fois ils peuvent courir pour récupérer leur batterie. La première marchait très bien.


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Juillet 2008)

Après avoir contacté mon réparateur, celui-ci ne peut faire procéder au remplacement, car non accepté par son programme en ligne avec Apple (via mon N° de série). Il me conseille de prendre contact avec le service client Apple pour tenter d'obtenir un geste... Bizarrement je n'ai aucun espoir !

A+


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le PMU  Outch, pardon    L*a* PMU (UGE in french) Signifie "*P*ower *M*anagment *U*nit", soit en français *U*nité de *G*estion d'*É*nergie, sur certains Mac, elle est intégrée à la carte mère, sur d'autres, non, c'est une carte à part*.
> 
> Dans la page du lien est expliquée la méthode de réinitilisation !
> 
> ...



euh non ... sur un PowerBook 12" elle s'appel DC To DC


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Août 2008)

Salut à vous.
Si j'ai bien compris les portables PPC ne sont pas cabales de switcher "Off" la batterie quand celle ci est chargée et que le portable reste branché comme le ferait un portable Intel?
Donc quand un PPC se recharge ne-peut-on pas le laisser travailler sur secteur?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut à vous.
> Si j'ai bien compris les portables PPC ne sont pas cabales de switcher "Off" la batterie quand celle ci est chargée et que le portable reste branché comme le ferait un portable Intel?
> Donc quand un PPC se recharge ne-peut-on pas le laisser travailler sur secteur?



Le traitement de la batterie ne dépend pas du Mac, mais de la batterie. Il est un peu différent sur un Mac Intel par rapport à un PPC, les cycles de charge des batteries lithium/polymère des Intel étant légèrement différent de celui des lithium/ions équipant les PPC, mais dans les grandes lignes, c'est pareil.

Donc, que ce soit PPC ou Intel, lorsque la batterie atteint sa pleine charge, le Mac cesse de l'alimenter (faute de quoi, elle finirait par exploser). 

Par ailleurs, il est toujours possible de se servir du Mac (PPC comme Intel) lorsque la batterie est en charge, la seule conséquence éventuelle pouvant être un allongement du temps nécessaire pour recharger complètement la batterie, principalement si elle était à un niveau assez bas (sur une batterie au lithium, lorsque la recharge atteint 50%, le courant de charge diminue, donc l'alim est plus à même de l'assurer en plus du fonctionnement du Mac, si elle est un peu limite au départ (comme les 45 watts fournies en "première monte" avec les iBook G4, alors qu'avec les 65 watts fournies en "rechange", le problème ne se pose plus) !


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Août 2008)

Bien compris.
Parfois je laisse travailler le powerbook sur chargeur apres recharge, et c'est donc sans conséquences sur la batterie.
Merci


----------



## lamiredodo (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Retour d'un mois de vacances et galère : la batterie de mon PB ne se charge plus et en plus qu'en mon ordi est éteint, il ne conserve pas les données d'heures et de dates... C'est grave docteur ?
C'est la pile interne qui est morte ? Dur à changer soit même ?
La batterie est morte également et çà va me coûter plus de 100 ?

Merci à vous et bonne rentrée pour les marmots


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2008)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Retour d'un mois de vacances et galère : la batterie de mon PB ne se charge plus et en plus qu'en mon ordi est éteint, il ne conserve pas les données d'heures et de dates... C'est grave docteur ?
> C'est la pile interne qui est morte ? Dur à changer soit même ?
> ...



Il n'y a pas de pile, c'est la batterie qui fait ça. Change là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de pile, c'est la batterie qui fait ça. Change là.



Euh nan, ce sont les ibouque qui n'ont pas de pile, les PowerBook en ont une !

Ici, celle d'un PB 12 (ronde, le tour violet) :




Cela dit, si le pb perd l'heure, la batterie doit bien être HS aussi. Chez Macway, ils en ont autour ce 100 &#8364;, on peut peut-être trouver un peu moins cher sur internet, mais pas beaucoup, sauf à la faire venir des US, vu le cours du $


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2008)

Regarde chez aboutbatteries.com 

Sinon 100 euros la pile de Powerbook faut pas abuser Pascal !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Regarde chez aboutbatteries.com
> 
> Sinon 100 euros la pile de Powerbook faut pas abuser Pascal !!!


----------



## spooner67 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis quelques jours je vois la batterie de mon Ibook G4 perdre de sa capacité à vue d'oeil. En trois jours, j'ai perdu une heure d'autonomie...

Mais je me demandais tout de même si, ce que me dit coconut Battery vous semble normal : 





Il semblerai que la capacité de cette batterie soit plus que raisonnable non ? :mouais:

...Je pense qu'il faudra que j'envisage un remplacement de la batterie, mais celles-ci étant à 100 euros, ça représente quand même le tiers de la valeur de mon vieux Ibook...ça fait mal au porte monnaie...

A bientôt,
Spooner67


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Si tu as un voltmètre, tu peux tenter la chose suivante :

Lorsque ton Mac se met en veille forçée, tu ôtes la batterie, puis, sous le contrôle du voltmètre, tu continue de décharger ta batterie dans une ampoule de 12 volts et 4 à 6 watts (ampoule de voiture, veilleuse, navette &#8230, jusqu'à ce que la tension tombe à 8 volts (pas en dessous). Tu remets ensuite ta batterie en place et tu procède au calibrage. Avec un peu de chance, tu devrais voir les chiffres de Coconut battery devenir un peu plus sympathiques (plus tu auras mis de temps à descendre à 8 volts, plus ce sera sympa). Toutefois, ne te fais pas trop d'illusions, si ta batterie a vraiment 4400 cycles de charge, c'est 4 à 8 fois plus que la moyenne des batteries atteint en général (500 à 1000 cycles, selon le respect qu'on lui manifeste), donc, elle est de toute façon quasiment au bout, mais bon, perdu pour perdu &#8230;

L'explication : le Mac utilise le temps qu'il met pour recharger la batterie à bloc pour évaluer sa capacité, et la capacité ainsi calculée pour évaluer l'autonomie, donc, si la batterie n'est pas vraiment vide quand il coupe, le calibrage se fait de manière erronée, et il attribue à la batterie une capacité moindre que celle qu'elle a en réalité. En descendant celle de mon iBook G4 de 12 à 10 volts comme indiqué au dessus, j'ai fait "repasser" la capaité apparente de ma batterie de 64 à 72 % (elle a 6 mois et moins de 20 cycles, et à chaque cycle, elle perdait entre 2 et 5%).


----------



## cible98 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelle batterie dois je acheter pour mon IBOOK   [FONT=&quot]G4, processeur powerPC g4 (1-1), 1 processeur, vitesse : 1,33 Ghz, cache de niveau 2 : 512 Ko, mémoire : 256 Mo, vitesse du bus : 133 Mhz ?

Où puis je acheter cette battertie ?

Merci

[/FONT]


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

T'as jeté un oeil sur l'apple store ?


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

ou sur aboutbatteries.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

ou chez Macway ou ICLG ?


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

Il faut comparer les prix (et les specs).


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut comparer les prix (et les specs).



Non il faut acheter le plus cher


----------



## Mic.galinier@free.fr (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un PowerBook G4 15" avec MacOS X 10.4.11. Je viens de changer la batterie. 
Depuis que je l'ai à chaque redémarrage il me demande de faire la maj de la Batterie. 
J'ai beau enlever la batterie et la remettre pour la faire reconnaître le même message revient.
Simultanément, et je sais pas s'il existe un lien, le chargeur s'arrête et je dois le rebrancher pour le remettre en fonctionnement.
Cela ne semble pas affecter la durée de vie de la batterie, l'ancienne a duré 30 mois.
Le comportement est identique avec cette batterie neuve.
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2008)

Mic.galinierarobasefree.fr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un PowerBook G4 15" avec MacOS X 10.4.11. Je viens de changer la batterie.
> Depuis que je l'ai à chaque redémarrage il me demande de faire la maj de la Batterie.
> J'ai beau enlever la batterie et la remettre pour la faire reconnaître le même message revient.
> ...



Tout le monde (enfin, tous ceux qui ont montés une batterie neuve dans un portable), et tu continueras à l'avoir tant que tu n'auras pas calibré ta batterie.

Pour ce faire, tu utilises ton Mac sur la batterie jusqu'à ce qu'il se mette en veille forcée. À ce moment, tu branches le chargeur, et tu laisses le Mac branché *sans aucune interruption* (mais tu peux l'allumer et l'éteindre pendant ce temps, faut juste ne pas le débrancher du secteur) jusqu'à ce qu'il indique que la batterie est totalement rechargée. Là, c'est fait.


----------



## Baronne (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai parcouru ce fil de discussion  et je ne pense pas avoir trouvé d'explication à mon problème de batterie - phénomène proche mais différent de ce que j'ai pu lire ici.

J'ai remplacé récemment la batterie de mon Powerbook G4 Titanium par une batterie neuve Truepower 5000 mAh. J'ai peu fait attention à la phase de calibrage, puisque j'ai lancé le chargement sur une nuit entière. La bague de l'alimentation était toujours orange le lendemain mais j'ai mis ça sur le compte d'un bug quelconque sans importance.

Cependant, après quelques semaines, je me rends compte que la durée de vie est anormalement basse.

Après recherche approfondie, je me rends compte que la batterie ne charge plus à partir de 52% environ !

J'ai effectué les actions suivantes :
- vidage de la batterie jusqu'à extinction du portable
- réinitialisation de la PMU (selon la page du support apple)
- rechargement de la batterie, sans interruption...

... qui sature à 52%, avec indication dans la barre en haut à droite que "La batterie n'est pas en charge".

Merci par avance pour les éventuelles idées...  (Batterie défectueuse ou powerbook fatigué ? ou Leopard, installé depuis peu ?)
_
Et encore bravo pour les forums macgé, qui sont une excellente source d'infos techniques !_

La Baronne

Config : Powerbook G4 867MHz - 1 Go - Mac OSX 10.5.5


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ben, tu n'as plus qu'a retourner la batterie en SAV aux fins d'échange.

Il ne sera peut-être pas indispensable de leur donner trop de détails sur les péripéties de la mise en service


----------



## fred88zic (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit souci depuis qq jours avec la batterie de mon iBook alors que celle-ci m'indiquait une autonomie de 90% environ l'ordi s'est brusquement arrêté.... SURPRISE!!!! du coup je branche l'adaptateur secteur, je redémarre et là l'indicateur de charge de la batterie m'indique en permanence "calcul..."
après un reset de la PMU et que coconut battery m'indique que ma batterie est chargée à 92% je ne sais plus trop quoi faire....
si je débranche l'alim secteur le iBook s'éteint!!!
quelqu'un a-t-il une idée????
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

fred88zic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un petit souci depuis qq jours avec la batterie de mon iBook alors que celle-ci m'indiquait une autonomie de 90% environ l'ordi s'est brusquement arrêté.... SURPRISE!!!! du coup je branche l'adaptateur secteur, je redémarre et là l'indicateur de charge de la batterie m'indique en permanence "calcul..."
> après un reset de la PMU et que coconut battery m'indique que ma batterie est chargée à 92% je ne sais plus trop quoi faire....
> si je débranche l'alim secteur le iBook s'éteint!!!
> ...



Ben là, pour se faire une idée, il faudrait connaître la tension aux bornes de la batterie, pour savoir si ça vient d'elle ou de la DC to DC board de l'iBook !


----------



## fred88zic (30 Septembre 2008)

je vais essayer de me procurer de quoi mesurer la batterie par contre ce qui est perturbant c'est que le connecteur de l'adaptateur secteur passe bien à l'orange et que la batterie est bien reconnue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

fred88zic a dit:


> je vais essayer de me procurer de quoi mesurer la batterie par contre ce qui est perturbant c'est que le connecteur de l'adaptateur secteur passe bien à l'orange et que la batterie est bien reconnue...



J'en ai une comme ça, mais elle est éligible au programme d'échange (j'attends d'ailleurs sa remplaçante d'un jour à l'autre), en attendant, mon iBook tourne avec une NewerTech.

Tu as vérifié si c'était le cas de la tienne ?


----------



## fred88zic (2 Octobre 2008)

à priori d'après les numéros de série fournis par apple ma batterie ne ferait pas partie du programme d'échange...
je pense que je ne vais pas trop avoir le choix que d'en acheter une neuve en espérant que le problème vient bien de la batterie....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

fred88zic a dit:


> à priori d'après les numéros de série fournis par apple ma batterie ne ferait pas partie du programme d'échange...
> je pense que je ne vais pas trop avoir le choix que d'en acheter une neuve en espérant que le problème vient bien de la batterie....



Tu as entré le N° de série de ton Mac et celui de la batterie à droite de la page ?


----------



## fred88zic (2 Octobre 2008)

oui le n° de série de mon iBook fait partie des modèles concernés mais pas celui de ma batterie...
je l'ai acheté d'occas donc la batterie a déjà du être changée...
ce qui me rassure c'est que je n'ai pas d'autres symptomes étranges à part ceux que j'ai déjà décris donc une nouvelle batterie et ça devrait rouler.
je croise les doigts et les orteils aussi!!!


----------



## jsljulius (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon PowerBook G4 depuis juin 2004. Chaque fois que je l'utilise ou presque, je décharge la batterie complètement et ensuite je le branche jusqu'à ce que la batterie revienne à 100 % pour ensuite le débrancher et ainsi de suite. En calibrant ainsi la batterie à chaque cycle, j'ai pu conserver une grande partie de la charge de ma batterie durant tout ce temps.

Seulement, voilà, depuis deux semaines, mon ordinateur refuse de charger la batterie au-delà de 90 %, alors que je me rendais à encore à 100 % jusque là. Maintenant, à 90 %, la couleur du fil d'alimentation tombe au vert et l'indicateur de batterie dit que « La batterie n'est pas en charge ». 

Coconut signale que ma batterie a fait 620 cycles, que mon ordinateur a 52 mois, que la capacité maximale de ma batterie est de 3579 mAh sur 4400 mAh ou 81 %. Mon problème semble toutefois être que je ne peux dépasser 90 % des 3579 mAh et non des 4400 mAh!

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2008)

jsljulius a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Pas vraiment, ce sont là les premiers indices d'une batterie en fin de vie !


----------



## nonin (6 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai jamais entendu parlé d'un tel problème
ma batterie s'arrête de charger à partir de 49%. 
après, l'icône "calcul en cours" remplace le temps de charge...


HELP!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

Toi, peut-être pas, mais le cas n'est pas rare, c'est un symptôme de "fin de vie", comme les étoiles, les batteries au lithium ont parfois une fin de vie paisible et progressive, parfois une fin de vie plus brutale (mais elles explosent quand même plus rarement et moins fort que les étoiles auxquelles je les compare).

Première chose à faire : vérifier sur le site d'Apple si cette batterie n'est pas éligible au programme d'échange.

Si elle l'est, le problème est réglé, si non, change de batterie, celle ci est morte.


----------



## imacg5mortel (23 Novembre 2008)

Une batterie dont la capacité augmente de 10% du jour au lendemain est-elle en fin de vie?
J'ai entendu parler des batteries dont la capacité baisse rapidement brutalement, mais pas de celles dont la capacité augmente! 
Le powerbok concerné s'éteint "mise en veille forcée" alors que la batterie est supposée contenir 70% de sa charge.
Allez comprendre  .
Alors vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Le moment serait peut-être venu de calibrer ta batterie 

Cela dit, il est possible que ce soit un épiphénomène à son agonie, car passer en veille forcée à 70%, ça laisse supposer que la tension réelle de la batterie et celle indiquée par son électronique interne sont en complet désaccord !


----------



## Esart (29 Novembre 2008)

J'ai un souci avec mon Powerbook 12" (1,5 GHZ, Leopard 10.5.5)
J'ai constaté il y a deux semaines que ma batterie échangée par Apple il y a un an avait une capacité de 1800 mah  au lieu de 4400. 280 cycles. Mon autonomie n'est plas que de 1h30 max avec cette batterie et l'ordinateur coupe brutalement alors qu'il est censé avoir encore 10/15 min d'autonomie.

J'achète donc une nouvelle batterie chez "Aboutbatteries.ccom". A réception, la batterie fait bien 4350 mah. Au bout de 3 cycles elle est descendue à 3700 mah alors qu'après recharge je suis bien à 100%...

Dans le doute, je change mon bloc d'alimentation et le remplace par un neuf (Apple d'origine)
et je fais un reset de la gestion d'alimentation conformément à la procédure Apple.

Au 5° cycle , ma batterie est descendue à 3200 mah.

Aboutbatteries.com me change la batterie et je reçois la nouvelle hier. A l'arrivée, cette batterie fait 4200 mah. Aujourd'hui, après un cycel décharge/charge complète (100%), la batteries est déjà descendue à 3700 mah et l'autonomie estimée passe de 4h45 à 3h.

Que se passe t-il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec mon Powerbook 12" (1,5 GHZ, Leopard 10.5.5)
> J'ai constaté il y a deux semaines que ma batterie échangée par Apple il y a un an avait une capacité de 1800 mah  au lieu de 4400. 280 cycles. Mon autonomie n'est plas que de 1h30 max avec cette batterie et l'ordinateur coupe brutalement alors qu'il est censé avoir encore 10/15 min d'autonomie.
> 
> J'achète donc une nouvelle batterie chez "Aboutbatteries.ccom". A réception, la batterie fait bien 4350 mah. Au bout de 3 cycles elle est descendue à 3700 mah alors qu'après recharge je suis bien à 100%...
> ...



Un problème à la mise en service ? Tu fais quoi, au juste, quand tu mets une batterie neuve en service ?


----------



## Esart (30 Novembre 2008)

Je la charge à bloc puis vidage complet et enfin recharge à bloc sans interruption.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2008)

Hum &#8230; Curieux, tu fais bien ce qu'il faut, et s'il est acquis qu'une batterie neuve au lithium a besoin de quelques cycles pour atteindre sa capacité maximale, 700 mA/h c'est énorme, trop, même dirais-je. Tu devrais leur poser la question !


----------



## Esart (1 Décembre 2008)

Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que lorsque je téléphone à XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, je me fais insulter: <<toutes nos batteries sont bonnes et testées. C'est vous qui ne savez pas les utiliser>>
Je constate que les deux batteries livrées par aboutbatteries.com sont arrivées complètement vides donc sûrement pas testées.

A chaque fois, je dois retourner les batteries à mes frais et ils ne veulent pas vérifier leur stock pour s'assurer que les autres n'ont pas le même problème.

Ces gens là ne sont absolument pas sérieux et son malhonnêtes.

A FUIR !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que lorsque je téléphone à aboutbatteries.com, je me fais insulter: <<toutes nos batteries sont bonnes et testées. C'est vous qui ne savez pas les utiliser>>
> Je constate que les deux batteries livrées par XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX sont arrivées complètement vides donc sûrement pas testées.
> 
> A chaque fois, je dois retourner les batteries à mes frais et ils ne veulent pas vérifier leur stock pour s'assurer que les autres n'ont pas le même problème.
> ...



Voilà l'anomalie : une batterie neuve doit te parvenir chargée à 60 - 65%, pas vide, ça dénote un temps de stockage bien trop long, les batteries qu'ils t'ont fourni sont trop vieilles, plus d'un an de stockage sans recharge d'entretien, à coup sûr, avant livraison.


----------



## Esart (1 Décembre 2008)

Le pire c'est qu'ils le nient et cherchent à déplacer leur responsabilité sur l'acheteur.
De plus, ils me font payer le retour de la batterie !

Ces gens sont des voyous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> Le pire c'est qu'ils le nient et cherchent à déplacer leur responsabilité sur l'acheteur.
> De plus, ils me font payer le retour de la batterie !
> 
> Ces gens sont des voyous.



Mon conseil : change de fournisseur, à trop vouloir faire d'économies


----------



## Esart (1 Décembre 2008)

C'est fait, je suis retourné sur le site d'Apple.

Il faut bien que d'autre sachent qu'XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX n'est pas sérieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> C'est fait, je suis retourné sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> Il faut bien que d'autre sachent qu'XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX n'est pas sérieux.



Le problème (juridiquement parlant), c'est que tu ne peux rien prouver, donc cette info pourrait être taxée de "diffamation", donc même si moi, je t'accorde crédit, tu vis dangereusement, là, je trouve, et tu fais prendre le même risque à MacGe !


----------



## Esart (1 Décembre 2008)

Au lieu d'envoyer ballader le client, il aurait été plus judicieux de leur part après le deuxième incident de faire rapatrier la batterie à leurs frais, de l'analyser et de me retourner une batterie vérifiée par leurs soins en me remboursant le prix des deux retours.
Ils auraient eu droit à un post élogieux sur leur SAV...

Commercialement c'était plus intelligent.

Pour le reste, j'ai pris mes précautions et il me serait facile de démonter mes dires si nécessaire


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que tu as joué de malchance : j'ai acheté plusieurs produits chez eux sans avoir le moindre problème. Produit conforme, livraison rapide et prix attractif.
maintenant, il semble que tu n'as pas eu au téléphone un conseiller très "commerçant". N'ayant jamais eu, comme je le disais, de soucis, je ne peux donc parler du SAV.
De là à parler de "voyous", n'exagérons pas.


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2008)

on se calme, on boit frais et on recentre le sujet  :modo:


----------



## Esart (1 Décembre 2008)

Et tu le recentre sur quoi le sujet ?


----------



## Esart (8 Décembre 2008)

Je prends acte de la censure de Macinside lorsque je parle d'une société qui distribue des produits défectueux...
C'est lâche, minable et met en évidence un comportement de type totalitariste inquiétant.
Nous ne sommes plus sous le régime de la terreur de 1793, nous sommes en 2008 et la France est devenue une terre de liberté. Il serait bien d'en prendre conscience.

Vous protégez les utilisateurs ou bien les sociétés qui vendent des produits défectueux ? En faisant taire l'utilisateur floué, et en vous couchant comme vous le faites, vous confortez le comportement de sociétés sans scrupules.
Je ne suis pas sûr que cela vous grandisse devant les forumeurs qui sauront apprécier.

Merci également de bien vouloir préciser en quoi ma mise en cause de la société aboutbatteries.com mérite d'être censurée ? Le fait est qu'ils livrent des batteries défectueuses et font payer les frais de retour à l'acheteur.

C'est de l'information vérifiable. Au lieu de censurer la victime pour protéger la société malhonnêtes, vous devriez faire votre devoir d'information en enquêtant par exemple.

Pourquoi pas une enquête de satisfaction sur ce site ?

PS: Je saisis les services compétents de l'Etat pour les informer de la censure dont j'ai fait l'objet sur ce site en communiquant une information vérifiable concernant une société qui diffuse des produits défectueux. Si vous tapez aboutbatteries sur le site vous verrez que je ne suis pas le seul à m'en plaindre. J'aimerais que Macinside vienne justifier sa position au lieu de censurer lâchement sans prendre la peine de s'expliquer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> Je prends acte de la censure de Macinside lorsque je parle d'une société qui distribue des produits défectueux...
> C'est lâche, minable et met en évidence un comportement de type totalitariste inquiétant.
> Nous ne sommes plus sous le régime de la terreur de 1793, nous sommes en 2008 et la France est devenue une terre de liberté. Il serait bien d'en prendre conscience.



Justement, ta liberté s'arrête ou commence celle des autres, la leur comprise !



Esart a dit:


> Vous protégez les utilisateurs ou bien les sociétés qui vendent des produits défectueux ? En faisant taire l'utilisateur floué, et en vous couchant comme vous le faites, vous confortez le comportement de sociétés sans scrupules.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que cela vous grandisse devant les forumeurs qui sauront apprécier.



Nous ne protégeons que les forumeurs, justement parce qu'avec ta prose, aboutbatteries serait en mesure d'obtenir une décision de justice à l'encontre de MacGe suffisante pour que plus personne ne puisse y poster quoi que ce soit.



Esart a dit:


> Merci également de bien vouloir préciser en quoi ma mise en cause de la société aboutbatteries.com mérite d'être censurée ? Le fait est qu'ils livrent des batteries défectueuses et font payer les frais de retour à l'acheteur.



Toi, tu peut peut-être le prouver, mais pas MacGe, et c'est à nous qu'ils s'en prendront en premier si nous ne te limitons pas, pas à toi ! Si tu es si persuadé que ça qu'ils sont condamnables, prends tes responsabilités et fais leur un procès, si tu le gagne, nous y ferons toute la publicité que tu pourras souhaiter, mais pour l'instant, tu oublies que "terre de liberté = état de droit", il y a des lois dans notre pays, et avoir raison sur le fond n'excuse pas d'avoir tort sur la forme ! Pour mémoire, je te rappelle que dans un état de droit, seul un juge peut décider de la culpabilité ou non de quelqu'un, et encore, pas toujours seul, pour les cas les plus grave, il doit faire appel à un jury, donc affirmer la culpabilité de qui que ce soit en public  ne peut se faire que si un jugement a été rendu dans ce sens, même pour une victime ! 



Esart a dit:


> C'est de l'information vérifiable. Au lieu de censurer la victime pour protéger la société malhonnêtes, vous devriez faire votre devoir d'information en enquêtant par exemple.
> 
> Pourquoi pas une enquête de satisfaction sur ce site ?



Nous ne sommes pas un organe de presse d'investigation, et n'avons pas les moyens pour le devenir, ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas notre objectif, va voir des gens comme 50 millions de consommateurs, chacun son rôle !



Esart a dit:


> PS: Je saisis les services compétents de l'Etat pour les informer de la censure dont j'ai fait l'objet sur ce site en communiquant une information vérifiable concernant une société qui diffuse des produits défectueux. Si vous tapez aboutbatteries sur le site vous verrez que je ne suis pas le seul à m'en plaindre. J'aimerais que Macinside vienne justifier sa position au lieu de censurer lâchement sans prendre la peine de s'expliquer...



1) Si tu avais commencé par là (pas pour la censure, mais à propos de ton fournisseur, parce que si nous ne te censurons pas nous même, ce sont justement "les services compétents de l'Etat" qui viendront nous obliger à le faire !), au lieu de prendre les choses à l'envert, ça aurait été mieux.

2) MacGe (comme n'importe qul autre forum qui veut durer) n'est pas une démocratie, ses administrateurs établissent des règles, et nous (les modos) les faisons respecter, et seuls les admins peuvent nous demander des justifications sur nos décisions, Mackie n'a en aucun cas à se justifier devant toi s'il n'en a pas envie !


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2008)

il a peu être envi de recevoir une convocation chez un juge d'intruction, comme ça vient d'arriver pour un membre de macgé pour ce genre de propos sur une autre société  

on recentre très vite le sujet merci 

sur ceux direction Genève j'ai du boulot


----------



## Esart (9 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il a peu être envi de recevoir une convocation chez un juge d'intruction, comme ça vient d'arriver pour un membre de macgé pour ce genre de propos sur une autre société
> 
> on recentre très vite le sujet merci
> 
> sur ceux direction Genève j'ai du boulot



Ce sont des menaces pour me faire taire ?
On verra bien ce que la DGCCRF en pense...


----------



## Esart (9 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Justement, ta liberté s'arrête ou commence celle des autres, la leur comprise !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chacun appréciera ta prose. Je trouve que ta conclusion se passe de tout commentaire.
Pour le reste, je laisse ceux qui ont quelques notions juridiques d'apprécier le ridicule de ce que tu affirmes bien péremptoirement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> Chacun appréciera ta prose. Je trouve que ta conclusion se passe de tout commentaire.



Elle peut ne pas te plaire, mais c'est comme ça, tu acceptes ou tu vas voir ailleurs (où d'ailleurs on te diras la même chose) !



Esart a dit:


> Pour le reste, je laisse ceux qui ont quelques notions juridiques d'apprécier le ridicule de ce que tu affirmes bien péremptoirement.



Visiblement, tu vis sur une autre planète, ou dans une France parallèle, mais dans la nôtre, n'importe quel conseiller juridique te confirmera mes dires, tant qu'un tribunal ne t'a pas déclaré coupable, tu es présumé innocent, et donc affirmer en public la culpabilité de quelqu'un qui n'est pas condamné, c'est de la diffamation. Il n'est pas question que MacGe se rende coupable de complicité de telles pratiques.

Par ailleurs, le sujet de ce topic, ce sont les problèmes techniques avec les batteries, pas les problèmes juridiques avec leurs fournisseurs, recentrer, ça veut dire ça !


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2008)

Esart a dit:


> Ce sont des menaces pour me faire taire ?
> On verra bien ce que la DGCCRF en pense...



Et ca, ce ne sont pas des menaces ? 

Pascal 77 a parfaitement résumé la situation, et il n'y a rien à ajouter.
Tu fais ce que tu veux, et si tu as du temps à perdre...

Je pense toutefois qu'il serait plus intelligent, logique et efficace d'orienter ton énergie, si l'ensemble des procédures avec la fnac et Apple ont échouées, sur des organismes ou associations de consommateurs qui sont plus aptes à régler tes soucis que de venir crier ici ton désappointement (que je peux parfaitement comprendre au vu de tes problèmes à répétition avec tes fournisseurs).

Qu'attends tu de MacG ? Que ce forum intervienne auprès de ces deux sociétés ? Ce n'est pas son rôle. Que les modérateurs laissent l'ensemble des membres poster en boucle à chacun de leur soucis avec leur matériel ? Cela va vite devenir lassant.

Tourner en rond ne sert à rien, et tu as eu l'occasion de t'exprimer : moins de 30 messages, et deux thèmes : X est de la daube, Y est une bande de voleurs. Il se trouve que nombre d'intervenants ici, moi le premier, n'avons rien à reprocher aux deux structures dont tu parles.
Il n'est pas possible de te laisser en permanence regarder faire des ronds dans l'eau. D'ailleurs, pour quoi ? pour juste les regarder onduler ?

_Alors la question est simple : que veux tu exactement ?


_EDIT : et je te rappelle que macg est un forum gratuit, et dont les modérateurs offrent leur temps pour qu'une cohérence existe, pour que des règles élémentaires soient appliquées. Débarquer et rentrer dans le lard de tout le monde parce que tu considères que l'on ne te prète pas assez d'attention, et menacer de foudres judiciaires un espace qui est ouvert à tous me semble pour le moins déplacé.
J'ajoute que si le modérateur concerné voulait te faire taire, ce serait très simple, aussi rapide qu'un clic de souris dans le tableau de gestion des utilisateurs. Il aurait aussi pu effacer tes messages. Ce n'est pas le cas. Si tu penses que tu n'as pas été traîté justement, tu peux également contacter un administrateur.


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Visiblement, tu vis sur une autre planète, ou dans une France parallèle, mais dans la nôtre, n'importe quel conseiller juridique te confirmera mes dires, tant qu'un tribunal ne t'a pas déclaré coupable, tu es présumé innocent, et donc affirmer en public la culpabilité de quelqu'un qui n'est pas condamné, c'est de la diffamation. Il n'est pas question que MacGe se rende coupable de complicité de telles pratiques.



Je confirme et pour que la digression ne continue pas plus, je lui explique ce qui peut se passer après par MP


----------



## Bernard11 (19 Janvier 2009)

double post involontaire... Le bon message est le suivant ;-)


----------



## Bernard11 (19 Janvier 2009)

]À une question concernant le défaut évident de la batterie qu'ils m'ont vendue en mars dernier (théoriquement chargée à fond, se déchargeant en moins de -2 mn), voici la réponse que j'ai obtenue de ce cher a****b**** (puisqu'il ne faut pas citer leur nom...) :
Voici quelques conseils afin d'optimiser la durée de vie de votre batterie :
- Ne mettez jamais en contact les 2 pôles (+,-) dans une batterie avec tout objet métallique.
- N'exposez jamais une batterie à des températures extrêmes (-20°C,+60°C).
- N'exposez jamais votre batterie au le feu ou à une source intense de chaleur, vous vous exposeriez à des risques d'explosions pouvant engendrer de graves lésions.
- Le temps de charge d'une batterie ne doit jamais excéder 12 heures. Un temps de charge trop important pouvant conduire à une surcharge, nuirait aux performances et à la durée de vie du produit.
- Ne laissez jamais une batterie immergée dans un liquide, entreposée sous la pluie ou dans un endroit humide.
- une batterie Li-ion se stocke (plus de 60 jours de non utilisation) impérativement déchargée.
- A réception, faites subir à la batterie 5 cycles complets de charge/décharge afin d'optimiser sa capacité.
- Une batterie se stocke impérativement déchargée.
- Ne laissez jamais une batterie trop longtemps au repos. Faites lui subir un cycle charge/décharge tous les soixante jours au minimum.
- Respectez toujours les strictes consignes de charge et d'entretien préconisées par le constructeur du matériel d'origine.
Nous vous remercions de la confiance que vous nous accordez et vous adressons nos meilleures salutations. 
Esma BENFEGHOUL
Service Commercial 
No comment (si ? alors, je dirai : foutage de gueule !"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Bernard11 a dit:


> - une batterie Li-ion se stocke (plus de 60 jours de non utilisation) impérativement déchargée.



Ben tu peux déjà leur faire un procès pour conseil visant à pousser les utilisateurs à détruire leurs batteries afin de leur en vendre plus, parce qu'une batterie lithium-ion se stocke, oui, mais chargée à 60% (environ, hein, ça n'est pas à 2% près)

Une batterie lithium ion déchargée ne se recharge plus, elle est morte, en fait, constituée d'éléments de tension nominative de 3,6 volts montés en série de trois paires de deux éléments en parallèle pour les Mac utilisant un jack d'alimentation de 2,5 mm (iBook sauf palourde, Powerbook G4) et en série de 4 paires ou trios d'éléments pour ceux plus anciens, utilisant un jack d'alimentation de 3,5 mm (iBook "palourde", Powerbook G3), la batterie est morte dès lors que la tension d'un de ses éléments tombe en dessous de 1,2 volts (et ce, même par décharge naturelle, qui est, pour ce type de batterie de l'ordre de 10% par mois d'inutilisation), car il devient alors impossible de recharger cet élément !

Sauf erreur de ma part, les Mac Intel (ceux utilisant la prise d'alimentation dite "mag safe") utilisent eux des batteries lithium-polymère, dont le cas est un peu différent, mais qui doivent se stocker dans des conditions similaires.


----------



## jos_2001 (22 Mars 2009)

La mouette a dit:


> PowerBook G4 15 pouces
> 
> A1078 et A1148
> 
> ...



ah ben manifestement la batterie que j'ai sur mon vieux 15" est bonne pour le rappel!
je viens de remplir le formulaire et manifestement c'est toujours d'actualité 

qq'un sait le temps qu'il faut pour recevoir sa nouvelle batterie?

merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous.
Je viens de recevoir une nouvelle batterie TruePower pour mon Powerbook 12" RevA.
Je l'ai installé dans l'ordi et je suis entrain de la recharger.
Apres, je dois l'utiliser jusqu'à ce qu'elle se vide complètement.

Est-ce bien la marche à suivre?

Apres ce premier "calibrage", je dois juste la recharger complètement à chaque fois, puis l'utiliser jusqu'à ce que OS X me signale un bas niveau de batterie, tout en faisant 1 calibrage tous les 2-3 mois.

Mes informations sont-elles correctes? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Je viens de recevoir une nouvelle batterie TruePower pour mon Powerbook 12" RevA.
> Je l'ai installé dans l'ordi et je suis entrain de la recharger.
> Apres, je dois l'utiliser jusqu'à ce qu'elle se vide complètement.
> ...



Oui  Mais non :

- Pour le premier calibrage, c'est incomplet : tu dois la charger à bloc, puis la vider complètement, *et ensuite, la recharger à fond sans interruption*, c'est à dire sans débrancher le Mac tant que la loupiote est jaune.Pendant ce temps, tu peux allumer ou éteindre le Mac, faut juste pas le débrancher (attention, pendant la phase de démarrage, la loupiotte passe un moment au vert, c'est normal, mais lorsque le Mac a fini de démarrer, elle repasse au jaune) !

- Pour la suite, ça n'est pas tous les deux/trois mois, mais seulement si tu constates que l'autonomie annoncée ne correspond plus à la réalité (par exemple, s'il passe en veille forcée alors qu'il t'annonce encore 1/2 heure d'autonomie). Ça peut être aussi bien au bout de deux trois mois que de six/huit mois.

Si tu veux que ta batterie dure longtemps, branche ton Mac chaque fois que c'est possible, ne laisse pas la batterie se vider si tu as l'occasion de faire une recharge partielle, les grosses recharges la flinguent plus vite que les petites contrairement à une idée reçue qui était vraie du temps ou les portables utilisaient des batteries au nickel, mais ne l'est plus avec les actuelles batteries au lithium !

Pour ton info, je viens de donner il y a peu un Wallstreet, dont la batterie d'origine, agée de 11 ans, dispose encore de plus de 50% de sa capacité d'origine, et après 8 ans, la batterie d'origine de mon Pismo affiche encore 75% de sa capacité d'origine, ces résultats obtenus en respectant les principes ci dessus.


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu veux que ta batterie dure longtemps, branche ton Mac chaque fois que c'est possible, ne laisse pas la batterie se vider si tu as l'occasion de faire une recharge partielle, les grosses recharges la flinguent plus vite que les petites contrairement à une idée reçue qui était vraie du temps ou les portables utilisaient des batteries au nickel, mais ne l'est plus avec les actuelles batteries au lithium !


 Merci beaucoup.

J'ai pas vraiment compris le sens du paragraphe cité.
Je ne dois pas laisser la batterie se vider complètement à chaque fois, mais est-ce qu'attendre le signal de Mac OS X qui dit que la batterie est bientôt à plat pour la recharger est considéré comme "Grosse recharge"?

Ou vaudrait-il mieux charger quand la batterie est à 40, 50% etc?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> J'ai pas vraiment compris le sens du paragraphe cité.
> Je ne dois pas laisser la batterie se vider complètement à chaque fois, mais est-ce qu'attendre le signal de Mac OS X qui dit que la batterie est bientôt à plat pour la recharger est considéré comme "Grosse recharge"?
> ...



En fait, il vaut mieux recharger ta batterie dès que possible : 5 recharges à 10% l'usent moins qu'une à 50%, et deux à 50% l'usent moins qu'une à 100% !

Les batteries qui durent le plus longtemps sont celles qui ne sont utilisées que lorsque c'est vraiment nécessaire ! De plus (hors opération de calibrage), les batteries au lithium supportent très bien les charges partielles, donc, même si tu n'as pas le temps de la laisser recharger en totalité, branche la dès que tu peux, même si tu sais que tu devras la débrancher avant qu'elle ne soit complètement rechargée.


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, il vaut mieux recharger ta batterie dès que possible : 5 recharges à 10% l'usent moins qu'une à 50%, et deux à 50% l'usent moins qu'une à 100% !
> 
> Les batteries qui durent le plus longtemps sont celles qui ne sont utilisées que lorsque c'est vraiment nécessaire ! De plus (hors opération de calibrage), les batteries au lithium supportent très bien les charges partielles, donc, même si tu n'as pas le temps de la laisser recharger en totalité, branche la dès que tu peux, même si tu sais que tu devras la débrancher avant qu'elle ne soit complètement rechargée.



Ma petite cervelle a enfin compris.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jos_2001 (24 Mars 2009)

qq'un sait cobien de temps il faut pour recevoir une batterie du programme de rappel?
pour un Powerbook G4
la mienne est concernée
apple dit 7 à 9j... c'est toujours d'actualité?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

jos_2001 a dit:


> qq'un sait cobien de temps il faut pour recevoir une batterie du programme de rappel?
> pour un Powerbook G4
> la mienne est concernée
> apple dit 7 à 9j... c'est toujours d'actualité?
> ...



Pour les Powerbook, je sais pas, mais celle de mon iBook m'est parvenue dans la semaine qui a suivi la demande !


----------



## jos_2001 (24 Mars 2009)

ah cool! 

merci bcp!


----------



## jos_2001 (30 Mars 2009)

déjà reçu la nouvelle batterie! 

le sav apple est particulièrement bien quand on ne doit pas payer 

donc si j'ai bien compris, une full recharge, puis full décharge?
puis après le brancher dès que possible?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

jos_2001 a dit:


> déjà reçu la nouvelle batterie!
> 
> le sav apple est particulièrement bien quand on ne doit pas payer
> 
> ...



Non, full recharge, puis full décharge, puis le brancher de suite (pendant qu'il est en veille, avant extinction totale), *et ne pas le débrancher avant la recharge complète* (mais possible de l'allumer et/ou de l'éteindre durant ce temps).


----------



## jos_2001 (30 Mars 2009)

aaah parfait!
je vais faire ça 

merci bcp!


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, il vaut mieux recharger ta batterie dès que possible : 5 recharges à 10% l'usent moins qu'une à 50%, et deux à 50% l'usent moins qu'une à 100% !
> 
> Les batteries qui durent le plus longtemps sont celles qui ne sont utilisées que lorsque c'est vraiment nécessaire ! De plus (hors opération de calibrage), les batteries au lithium supportent très bien les charges partielles, donc, même si tu n'as pas le temps de la laisser recharger en totalité, branche la dès que tu peux, même si tu sais que tu devras la débrancher avant qu'elle ne soit complètement rechargée.



Après l'avoir calibrée, j'ai constaté que la capacité annoncée est de 90% de la Théorique.
12 cycles plus tard,  j'en suis déjà à 86 %
Je me demande : 
Si c'est normal d'avoir 90% de capacité initiale pour une batterie neuve.
Si la dynamique de la capacité n'est pas trop accélérée? (vers le bas) :mouais:

A votre avis?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Après l'avoir calibrée, j'ai constaté que la capacité annoncée est de 90% de la Théorique.
> 12 cycles plus tard,  j'en suis déjà à 86 %
> Je me demande :
> Si c'est normal d'avoir 90% de capacité initiale pour une batterie neuve.
> ...



La capacité théorique d'une batterie au lithium est indiquée avec une précision de l'ordre de +/- 10%, et a tendance à baisser dans les premiers cycles, pour remonter ensuite, pour ne donner sa pleine mesure qu'après une vingtaine de cycles, donc, à ce stade et au vu des chiffres que tu donnes, difficile de dire si c'est normal ou pas.

A titre d'exemple, avant le premier calibrage, la dernière batterie que j'ai acheté indiquait 106% de sa capacité théorique, et seulement 75% de cette dernière après une dizaine de cycles, mais c'est seulement arrivé à 22 cycles, et 63% de capacité nominale, que Macway me l'a échangée. La remplaçante, qui indiquait presque 4700 mA/h pour 4400 théorique au départ, après 7 cycles, ne m'en indique plus que 4564, je pense qu'elle descendra encore, jusque vers 15/18 cycles, puis remontera vers les 4400 ensuite, vers 20/25 cycles.

Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre qu'ils dotent nos portables de batteries à technologie SCiB de Toshiba, qui, à volume égal, offrent une capacité un peu supérieure à celle des batteries au lithium, se rechargent infiniment plus vite (charge normale 20 mn, charge "rapide" 7 mn), et surtout, offrent une durée de vie infiniment supérieure : de l'ordre de 6000 cycles contre 500 pour les batteries au lithium !


----------



## imacg5mortel (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre qu'ils dotent nos portables de batteries à technologie SCiB de Toshiba, qui, à volume égal, offrent une capacité un peu supérieure à celle des batteries au lithium, se rechargent infiniment plus vite (charge normale 20 mn, charge "rapide" 7 mn), et surtout, offrent une durée de vie infiniment supérieure : de l'ordre de 6000 cycles contre 500 pour les batteries au lithium !



vivement qu'elle soit adoptée cette technologie


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> vivement qu'elle soit adoptée cette technologie



Vi, hein ! mais ne sois pas impatient, c'est pour l'instant une exclusivité : brevet Toshiba, et procédé "secret", donc, le temps que les prix deviennent abordables &#8230; Et de toute façon, ça sera sur de nouvelles générations d'ordis, nos Mac actuels ne pourront pas les utiliser, pas plus qu'ils ne pourraient réutiliser de batteries Ni MH, en cas de pénurie de lithium, leurs circuits de gestion de batteries n'étant adaptés que pour les batteries au lithium !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai fait une demande pour le programme de rechange des batteries deffectueuse pour mon powerbook... apple annonce 7 à 9 jours. Ca fera plus de 2 semaines... ? normal ?

apple founit un numéro de suivi, mais aucun lien, pour suivre l'envoi de la batterie...


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

il semble qu'Apple n'envoie plus de batterie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

jos_2001 semble avoir procédé à un échange de batteries défectueuses, au mois de mars... ca aurait changer depuis ? :/

nom d'une pipe en bois


----------



## apocalypse2012 (13 Juin 2009)

salut,

comme ca le dit ma batterie a 900 cycles (dead en gros), 645mah pour 5400mah. Quelqu un me propose 50 euro pour une qui a encore 4600 mah sur 5400 mais ne peut pas me donner le nombre de cylce, je voulais savoir si ca valait la peine ou alors est-ce que certaines générique (chinoise,neuve par contre) valent plus le coup. Je précise que c pour un PB g4 alu.

merci d avance


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

kasparov a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai fait une demande pour le programme de rechange des batteries deffectueuse pour mon powerbook... apple annonce 7 à 9 jours. Ca fera plus de 2 semaines... ? normal ?
> 
> apple founit un numéro de suivi, mais aucun lien, pour suivre l'envoi de la batterie...



j'ai eu confirmation : c'est bel et bien finit, la page devrait disparaître


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (1 Avril 2010)

Mon Powerbook a 5 ans  et 5 mois et la batterie d'origine ne tient plus qu'une heure. J'utilise mon powerbook environ 1 heure par jour que ce soit sur secteur ou sur batterie. Je n'ai jamais fait attention aux cycles de recharge/décharge, ni calibrage ... 
J'ai donc acheté une neuve chez APPLE (129 euros=prix inchangé depuis 5 ans.
Tout çà pour dire qu'une batterie APPLE a du coffre.
Merci qui ? Merci Apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Mon Powerbook a 5 ans  et 5 mois et la batterie d'origine ne tient plus qu'une heure.
> Tout çà pour dire qu'une batterie APPLE a du coffre.
> Merci qui ? Merci Apple



Oh, tu sais, j'en ai une qui va gaillardement sur ses dix ans (novembre 2000) qui donne encore  2H/2H30 d'autonomie à mon Pismo (65% de sa capacité d'origine), et l'autre (du même Pismo) qui date de 2003, affiche elle 84% de sa capacité d'origine, et trois heures d'autonomie avec Airport en action ! Si on leur accorde un peu d'attention, elles peuvent durer !


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (2 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, j'en ai une qui va gaillardement sur ses dix ans (novembre 2000) qui donne encore  2H/2H30 d'autonomie à mon Pismo (65% de sa capacité d'origine), et l'autre (du même Pismo) qui date de 2003, affiche elle 84% de sa capacité d'origine, et trois heures d'autonomie avec Airport en action ! Si on leur accorde un peu d'attention, elles peuvent durer !



Finalement 12,9 euros par an pour l'autonomie c'est pas cher    Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

Même pour un vieux PowerBook 520, une batterie neuve, c'est la ruine ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Même pour un vieux PowerBook 520, une batterie neuve, c'est la ruine ...



Mais non, le 520, c'est une batterie Ni-MH, tu ouvres proprement, tu remplace les 10 éléments internes par autant de "piles rechargeables"(elles ne font qu'environ 1mm de plus en longueur que les éléments d'origine, en remplaçant la nervure interne par un isolant mince, c'est jouable)n et tu referme proprement (moi, je n'ai pas soudé les contacts, ils tiennent "par pression", justement grâce aux 2x1 mm de plus), et tu as une batterie neuve de 2,5 ou même 2,7 A/h. C'est comme ça que j'ai fait pour mon Duo 230 (sauf que j'ai mis à l'intérieur ce que j'avais sous la main, 4x1,9 A/h, 4x2,3A/h, et 2x2,1 A/h :rateau.

Sinon, tu vas là (à Lyon, c'est 34, cours de la Liberté, dans le 3ème) avec ta vieille batterie, et ils te la reconditionnent pour ach'ment moins cher qu'une neuve (mais attention, uniquement les batteries au nickel, ils ne le font pas pour celles au lithium en raison des risques d'explosion pendant la soudure &#8230; Du moins si leur politique n'a pas changé depuis trois ou quatre ans) !


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour
> En fait j'ai quasiment le même problème Ibook que biquet, la batterie  est quasi vide (1 diode clignotant faiblement), le mac ne démarre pas  sur secteur, batterie insérée ou pas.
> Comment déterminer d'où vient le problème - chargeur - carte d'alim -  batterie pour éviter de les acheter un par un pour s'apercevoir que c'est  le dernier qui m'embête?
> D'avance merci :rateau:


J'ai posté ça sur le forum avant de voir ce fil qui me semble nettement plus adapté, désolé pour le doublon :rose: 
Quelqu'un pour me donner un conseil? d'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai posté ça sur le forum avant de voir ce fil qui me semble nettement plus adapté, désolé pour le doublon :rose:
> Quelqu'un pour me donner un conseil? d'avance merci



Lorsque tu insères le jack du chargeur dans le Mac, est-ce que la diode s'allume ? Et sinon, lorsque tu le bouge un peu, est-ce qu'elle s'allume de temps en temps ?

Cela dit, jusqu'à plus ample informée, ton post était mieux là bas, parce que ce n'est pas un problème de batterie que tu as, mais bien d'alimentation (la diode clignotante sur la batterie signifie juste qu'elle est quasiment vide et qu'il faut la recharger (un conseil, tant que tu n'as pas réglé le problème d'alim, sors là du Mac, parce que si jamais la tension d'un de ses éléments tombe en dessous de 1,8 volts, elle sera foutue, les éléments NiMH qui tombent sous cette tension ne peuvent plus être rechargés !

La cause la plus probable de ta panne, ce sont les soudures qui tiennent le jack femelle d'alimentation sur la carte d'alim du Mac qui ont subit une rupture mécanique (fréquent sur cette machine,  et si en remuant le jack dans sa prise, ça s'allume de temps en temps, tu es certain que c'est ça, mais s'il ne s'allume pas du tout, ça peut l'être quand même), dans ce cas, rien à changer, juste un coup de fer à souder à mettre !


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lorsque tu insères le jack du chargeur dans le Mac, *est-ce que la diode s'allume* ? Et sinon, lorsque tu le bouge un peu, est-ce qu'elle s'allume de temps en temps ? (...)La cause la plus probable de ta panne, *ce sont les soudures qui tiennent le jack femelle d'alimentation* sur la carte d'alim du Mac qui ont subit une rupture mécanique (fréquent sur cette machine,  et si en remuant le jack dans sa prise, ça s'allume de temps en temps, tu es certain que c'est ça, mais s'il ne s'allume pas du tout, ça peut l'être quand même), dans ce cas, rien à changer, juste un coup de fer à souder à mettre !


Merci Pascal, l'alim que j'ai n'est peut-être pas d'origine, car le jack n'a pas le cercle de lumière que j'ai déjà vu sur d'autres quand il est branché, par contre j'ai bien peur que la batterie soit d'origine (j'ai acheté ce mac d'occasion il y a au moins 5 ans et je n'ai pas changé la batterie ni le chargeur).

C'est le mac de ma femme et elle m'a prévenu trop tard de ses ennuis, il n'y avait plus de jus. Quand j'ai essayé de l'allumer, il est sorti de veille, l'icône de l'alim alternait les symboles batterie et secteur toutes les qqs secondes et 20 secondes plus tard il s'éteignait. Et il a refait le même scénario à chaque fois que j'ai essayé.

J'ai déjà eu un problème de ce genre, mais c'était franc, le contact du jack se faisait ou non en le brandouillant, alors le l'avais ouvert et ressoudé la prise femelle sur la carte, et depuis 9 mois je n'avais pas eu un seul ennui avec  mais là brandouillage ou pas, ça ne change rien. Est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait pas mieux changer cette carte, ça ne doit pas coûter trop cher, et où pourrais-je la trouver?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci Pascal, l'alim que j'ai n'est peut-être pas d'origine, car le jack n'a pas le cercle de lumière que j'ai déjà vu sur d'autres quand il est branché, par contre j'ai bien peur que la batterie soit d'origine (j'ai acheté ce mac d'occasion il y a au moins 5 ans et je n'ai pas changé la batterie ni le chargeur).



 Attends, là, c'est quel modèle d'iBook ? un G3 ou un G4, et si c'est un G3, c'est celui là ?



ou celui là ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Au vu de sa signature , ca à l'air d'être un G4 non ?


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2010)

exact la description est dans ma signature


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Au vu de sa signature , ca à l'air d'être un G4 non ?





Jacques L a dit:


> exact la description est dans ma signature



Ben je me posais la question, comme c'est "celui de sa femme", et qu'à ma connaissance, dans les iBook, seul le palourde peut utiliser des alimentations "pas d'origine" (il utilise les mêmes alims que les Powerbook G3) &#8230; Sinon, pour ce que j'en sais, les iBook G3 "dual USB" et les G4 utilisent des alims similaires à celles des PowerBook G4, et celles ci ont toutes les LED (jaune et verte) intégrées à la prise !

Cela dit, vu qu'Apple ne fournit plus les pièces pour ces machines, à l'exception des deux dernières générations (late 2004 et mid 2005), si tu dois en commander une, faut te dépêcher, parce que je pense qu'ils ne vont plus en fournir longtemps !


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2010)

ça confirme donc que l'alim. n'est pas d'origine, celle qu'ils vendent chez macway n'a pas de diode non plus. Pour la carte de l'alim, je peux trouver ça où, chez apple, je n'ai pas vu qu'ils vendaient des pièces détachées


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> ça confirme donc que l'alim. n'est pas d'origine, celle qu'ils vendent chez macway n'a pas de diode non plus. Pour la carte de l'alim, je peux trouver ça où, chez apple, je n'ai pas vu qu'ils vendaient des pièces détachées



Pour la carte d'alim, tu as le choix : l'occasion dans les petites annonces, ou tu confies le Mac à un SAV pour réparation (je ne sais pas où tu es dans le 94, mais si Alfortville n'est pas trop loin de chez toi, voici une adresse. Ils Leur service a donné toute satisfaction à une de mes cousines qui leur a confié son Mac en réparation, et de mon côté, Je travaille régulièrement avec leur confrère de Meaux, il me confie les formations de ses clients, et je lui confie les réparations de mes clients lorsqu'elles demande du matériel que je n'ai pas. Ils sont très bien).


----------



## Jacques L (19 Décembre 2010)

Merci Pascal, je vais aller les voir, sinon j'ai un peu peur de ne pas acheter la bonne carte


----------



## Jacques L (11 Janvier 2011)

Je suis allé les voir, c'est une bonne adresse, ils m'ont changé mon bout de carte, ils ont été rapides et pour un prix raisonnable. Et tout remarche nickel.

Le bonheur quoi


----------



## laraignéegypsy (17 Août 2011)

comment être sûr que ce modèle convient à mon pwb?
http://www.aboutbatteries.com/fr/ba...ble/APPLE/pid19523-powerbook-g4-titanium.html
où & comment vérifier les numéros de série?
merci!


----------



## Jacques L (17 Août 2011)

pour le n° de série : menu pomme>à propos de ce mac>cliquer 1 ou 2 fois sur version 10.x.x


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2011)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> comment être sûr que ce modèle convient à mon pwb?
> http://www.aboutbatteries.com/fr/ba...ble/APPLE/pid19523-powerbook-g4-titanium.html
> où & comment vérifier les numéros de série?
> merci!



Ben c'est facile : si tu as un PowerBook G4 "Titanium", ce type de PowerBook G4 :




Elle convient, par contre, si ton Pb G4 est de ce type ("alubook"), elle ne convient pas


----------



## laraignéegypsy (19 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est facile



hihi ok merci!
& ce chargeur, vous en pensez quoi ?  http://www.aboutbatteries.com/fr/ch...le/APPLE/pid268722-powerbook-g4-titanium.html

thx again


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2011)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> hihi ok merci!
> & ce chargeur, vous en pensez quoi ?  http://www.aboutbatteries.com/fr/ch...le/APPLE/pid268722-powerbook-g4-titanium.html
> 
> thx again



Rien de spécial, sinon qu'il est mentionné sa compatibilité avec le Titanium. Tu sais, le chargeur, tout ce qu'on lui demande, c'est de délivrer ses 24 volts avec assez d'intensité pour permettre au Mac de fonctionner tout en rechargeant sa batterie le cas échéant, c'est tout, tout le reste (la gestion électronique "intelligente") elle est dans le mac, pas dans l'alim.


----------



## laraignéegypsy (21 Août 2011)

bon désolée si je suis relou mais je suis un peu perdue dans tous les pwb
je viens de retrouver le carton d'emballalage du pwb & son petit nom est M9969F/A ce qui en ferait un modèle différent du Titanium? qui ne serait pas le même que le Titanium Series&#8230; ??????
pour le cordon d'alim, ok pas de souci mais pour le modèle de batterie ¿¿¿ ???
je préfèrerais ne pas me tromper avant d'engager les frais&#8230;
merci les MacPros ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2011)

laraignéegypsy a dit:


> bon désolée si je suis relou mais je suis un peu perdue dans tous les pwb
> je viens de retrouver le carton d'emballalage du pwb & son petit nom est M9969F/A ce qui en ferait un modèle différent du Titanium? qui ne serait pas le même que le Titanium Series ??????
> pour le cordon d'alim, ok pas de souci mais pour le modèle de batterie ¿¿¿ ???
> je préfèrerais ne pas me tromper avant d'engager les frais
> merci les MacPros ;-)



Ah ben nan, M9969, c'est la toute dernière série de PB G4, celle juste avant les premiers MacBook Pro, ça n'est donc pas un "Titanium" (de janvier 2001 à septembre 2003), mais un "AluBook" "double layer" de fin 2005 (commercialisé entre octobre 2005 et février 2006).

Voici deux exemples de batteries convenant à ta machine :

Une ici

et une là


----------



## laraignéegypsy (30 Septembre 2011)

Merci Pascal pour ces précisions  (signature corrigée 
Dommage que je n'ai pas vu ton message avant, j'ai acheté une batterie (moins chère) que celles que tu m'indiquais mais elle n'a que 2h d'autonomie.. :S
je vais voir chez eux pour le cordon d'alim qui vient de rendre l'âme à son tour..


----------



## nimily (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais vendre un ibook G4, 12 " de 2005.
mémoire 256 Mo
Processeur &.07 GHz power PC G4.

selon vous, combien puis-je espèrer en retirer ?


----------



## Jacques L (3 Novembre 2011)

les ibook G4 se vendent d'après SvmMac de 190 à 230 (tu ne donnes pas la vitesse du processeur ni le DD). Sur ebay de 100 à 300  et à 300 je suis certain qu'il ne partira pas.
Actuellement pour 990  on a un Mac portable neuf un million de fois plus puissant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2011)

Jacques L a dit:


> les ibook G4 se vendent d'après SvmMac de 190 à 230&#8364; (tu ne donnes pas la vitesse du processeur ni le DD). Sur ebay de 100 à 300 &#8364; et à 300 je suis certain qu'il ne partira pas.



Mais si, il la donne (s'il ne se gourre pas sur l'année/modèle) : mid 2005 12 pouces, c'est 1,33 Ghz (par contre, si c'est un "late 2004" acheté avant mai ou juin 2005, alors c'est 1,2 Ghz)



Jacques L a dit:


> Actuellement pour 990 &#8364; on a un Mac portable neuf un million de fois plus puissant.



Un seul million, tu es sûr ? Pas plusieurs ? 

Bon, faut pas exagérer, mon MacBook Pro (C2D 2,2 Ghz) est environ 3 fois plus rapide que mon PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz. Ce dernier est à peu de choses près deux fois plus rapide que mon iBook G4 1,2 Ghz, et le MBP de mon fils (un core i5 à 2,4 Ghz) est environ 30 à 35% plus rapide que le mien (de MBP), ça ne le met même pas 10 fois plus rapide que mon iBook !

Non, un iBook G4 1,2 ou 1,33 Ghz ça peut partir à 300 &#8364;, mais pas avec juste les 256 Mo soudés, disons à 768 Mo ou 1,25 Go de ram et un bon disque dur (c'est le prix que je demanderais du mien si je le vendais maintenant, 1,2 Ghz, 1,25 Go et HD de 160 Go, + l'option Bluetooth) !

D'ailleurs, si tu regardes les PA de MacGe, tu verras que certains en demandent bien plus de 300 &#8364; !


----------



## Jacques L (3 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un seul million, tu es sûr ? Pas plusieurs ?


C'était une légère exagération :love:

J'en demanderais également ce prix pour le mien en dessous, d'accord ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, mais ça joue dans la même catégorie


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

Jacques L a dit:


> ça joue dans la même catégorie



Tu entends quoi par là ? Parce que c'est un 14 pouces ? Ben de toute façon, 12 ou 14, ça reste toujours un affichage en 1024x768, après, la différence de performance entre 1,2 Ghz, 1,33 Ghz ou 1,42 Ghz, tu sais, ça ne va pas chercher très loin (de l'ordre de 6 à 7% entre les deux extrêmes, pas de quoi en faire un plat) !


----------



## Jacques L (4 Novembre 2011)

Quand je disais _"ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, mais ça joue  dans la même catégorie" _je voulais seulement dire qu'il s'agissait  de la même machine même si le 14" apporte un petit plus et que je l'ai porté à 1,5 Go avec un DD de 160 Go tout comme tu le préconisais pour atteindre 300  et dans ce cas on pourrait dire que les différences avec celui que veut vendre


nimily a dit:


> je voudrais vendre un ibook G4, 12 " de 2005.
> mémoire 256 Mo
> *Processeur &.07 GHz* power PC G4.


amène le prix de celui-ci vers les 200 euros.

pour la vitesse processeur, désolé, mais je n'ai pas su décoder


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

Jacques L a dit:


> pour la vitesse processeur, désolé, mais je n'ai pas su décoder



Ben c'est pas compliqué : le zibouque, en fonction de sa taille et de son modèle, il n'a qu'une seule fréquence processeur :

Modèle "late 2004" (de 10/04 à 7/05) : 12" = 1,2 Ghz, 14" = 1,33 Ghz
Modèle "mid 2005" (de 7/05 à 5/06) : 12" = 1,33 Ghz, 14" = 1,42 Ghz

Comme il nous dit que sa machine est de 2005, et que c'est un 12 pouces, c'est soit 1,2, soit 1,33 Ghz, C.Q.F.D. !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2013)

Avant propos : je vous déconseille de tenter ce que je décris si vous n'avez pas l'habitude de bricoler des batteries ou des équipements électroniques.

Alors voilà : j'avais un nibouque g3 "Palourde (le tout premier, à 300 Mhz, sans Firewire) dépourvu de batterie. Comme il avait tendance à basculer en arrière, un membre qui avait une batterie d'iBook G3 complètement H.S. me l'a donnée pour servir de contrepoids.

Par la suite, un autre membre m'a donné deux PowerBook G4 Titanium, munis chacun de sa batterie, avec en prime une troisième batterie. Comme le but des deux PB G4 était d'en faire un qui fonctionne avec les deux, ça me faisait trois batteries pour au final un seul PB. Comme l'une des trois semblait n'avoir plus grand chose (environ 5-10 mn d'autonomie sur le PowerBook), je me suis dit qu'inutile pour inutile, ses éléments montés dans la batterie de l'iBook à la place des éléments morts, ça permettrait au moins de palier à l'absence de pile de sauvegarde de la PRam sur cette machine, et m'éviterait de devoir la remettre à l'heure à chaque démarrage.

Sitôt dit, sitôt fait, je sors avec soins les éléments des deux batteries, oh joie, ils sont de même taille et quasiment du même modèle (ceux du PB font environ 10% de plus de capacité que ceux de l'iBook, mais leur référence est presque identique (différence à partir du 5 ou 6ème chiffre dans le N° de modèle). Bien entendu, je privilégie un montage "sans soudure", il s'agit d'éléments au lithium, et ça pète quand ça chauffe, ces bêtes là, donc, utilisation de l'effet "ressort" des pattes pour assurer les différents contacts, le boîtier de la batterie de l'iBook une fois refermé maintenant le tout en contact. Ah oui, aussi, ne pas oublier de bien refixer la sonde de température.

Bien entendu, j'ai conservé l'électronique de la batterie d'iBook, afin de ne pas trop compliquer le remontage. Donc, je referme le tout (boîtier maintenu fermé par de l'adhésif), j'enfile la batterie dans son logement dans l'iBook, que je rebranche: première satisfaction, le voyant passe à l'orange, elle semble se charger.

Démarrage de la bête, puis lancement de XBattery, histoire de suivre ce qui se passe : bingo, elle charge vraiment, pas du tout comme avant. Bon, ça devrait aller vite, la batterie étant rincée &#8230; Ah ben nan, ça prend du temps, et quand le voyant passe enfin au vert, ça m'annonce une capacité tout à fait surprenante 3085 mA/h 

Bon, ça doit être un artefact, je vais la calibrer, histoire de voir. Pour ça, je dois la vider jusqu'à la mise en veille forcée de la machine, puis la recharger à bloc en une seule fois (sans débrancher, donc).

Déjà, pour la vider, ça me prend plus de deux heures trois quart, puis après recharge, je vérifie la capacité annoncée : 2953 mA/h, soit un peu plus de 82% de la capacité théorique d'une batterie d'iBook neuve :love:

Là, par exemple, je suis sur batterie depuis 25 minutes (je tapes ce post depuis l'iBook en question, qui tourne sous Panther &#8230; Il n'a que 288 Mo de Ram, trop peu pour Tiger sur un G3/300), et il m'annonce encore 74% de capacité et 2h39 d'autonomie 

Bon, cet après midi là, je n'ai pas perdu mon temps, ça valait le coup de passer presque deux heures là dessus ! 

Ceci pour servir de témoignage sur les possibilités qui s'offrent aux bons bricoleurs


----------



## Jacques L (1 Septembre 2013)

bien joué.


----------

